#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Diversity Visa program (DV-2017) aka green card

## PampKin Head

https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/
...
Our State Department Web site for the *2017 Diversity Visa program (DV-2017)* is now open. *The entry submission period for DV-2017 is from 12:00PM EDT (GMT -4) on October 1, 2015 to 12:00PM EST (GMT -5) on November 3, 2015*. The entry form will only be available for submission during this period and this period only. Entries will NOT be accepted through the U.S. Postal Service.

----------

Дордже (14.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Долой америкосскую замануху! Нет--утечке мозгов и прочих органов!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.10.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Пема Дролкар (17.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, ничего страшного. Есть места и покрасивей))) И поближе к России) Горы там разные, моря и континенты. Мир прекрасен, есть куда мозгам утекать. И прочим органам.

----------


## PampKin Head

Иногда подальше от России - это плюс.

----------


## Бо

От себя не убежишь.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.10.2015), Шавырин (18.10.2015), Эделизи (19.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Неужели после паспортного контроля наступает счастье?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Неужели после паспортного контроля наступает счастье?


Для евреев, например, после германского паспортного контроля в 30-х некоторое счастье наступало.




> От себя не убежишь.


Тысячи тибетцев, добежавших до Индии, такой юмор стопудово оценят... А ведь могли продалжать работать с умом среди родных горных просторов.

----------

Чагна Дордже (18.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я про Россию 2015.
Здесь вся властная элита - евреи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я про Россию 2015.
> Здесь вся властная элита - евреи.


Это был пример того, что при определенных обстоятельствах определенное счастье наступает.  Причем о этом счастье в Германии 20-х определенные категории граждан понятия не имели.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это был пример того, что при определенных обстоятельствах определенное счастье наступает.  Причем о этом счастье в Германии 20-х определенные категории граждан понятия не имели.


Тогда лучше в Новую Зеландию!

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (18.10.2015), Эделизи (19.10.2015)

----------


## Осетров

как человек, живущий то в России, то в США, идею игры в лотерею green card однозначно поддерживаю.
а вот как буддист, задумываюсь над словами  Бидия Дандаровича Дандарона, что "буддисту полезно родиться в России" [ну и, предположительно, жить в России]. Для самого Дандарона жизнь в России оказалась очень суровой школой (25 лет лагерей и другие трудности).  но при этом процесс нравственного преобразования, обретения сиддх шел очень быстро. 
никому не желаю судьбы Дандарона. говорю лишь о том, что в каждом из решений "уезжать" и "оставаться" есть свои плюсы и минусы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Дандарон жил в СССР, а не в России.
...

Гуру Ринпоче не рекомендовал жить там, где родился (в широком смысле этого слова). Избыточные привязанности, сильно устойчивые паттерны прведения, излишнее погружение в родной социум.

----------


## Крымский

> https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/
> ...
> Our State Department Web site for the *2017 Diversity Visa program (DV-2017)* is now open. *The entry submission period for DV-2017 is from 12:00PM EDT (GMT -4) on October 1, 2015 to 12:00PM EST (GMT -5) on November 3, 2015*. The entry form will only be available for submission during this period and this period only. Entries will NOT be accepted through the U.S. Postal Service.


Ну, выиграли уже? Когда радоваться-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм, и выиграли, и уехали... в 2012-м.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Дандарон жил в СССР, а не в России.
> ...
> 
> Гуру Ринпоче не рекомендовал жить там, где родился (в широком смысле этого слова). Избыточные привязанности, сильно устойчивые паттерны прведения, излишнее погружение в родной социум.


В широком смысле слова мы родились в этих Вселенных. Бежать некуда.

----------

Эделизи (19.10.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Встречу Гуру Ринпоче,  так и передам.  )

----------


## Эделизи

> Гуру Ринпоче не рекомендовал жить там, где родился (в широком смысле этого слова). Избыточные привязанности, сильно устойчивые паттерны прведения, излишнее погружение в родной социум.


Ага, в Америку ехать он предлагал. Скорее в соседнюю провинцию, к хорошему учителю.

Кстати, пока в новой стране не заработаешь на новые устойчивые паттерны, новые избытычные привязанности и новый родной социум, работать будешь как папа карло. Особо не попрактикуешь  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага, в Америку ехать он предлагал. Скорее в соседнюю провинцию, к хорошему учителю.


Здесь их явно побольше живет, чем в местах, где я родился... или даже в Москве.





> Кстати, пока в новой стране не заработаешь на новые устойчивые паттерны, новые избытычные привязанности и новый родной социум, работать будешь как папа карло. Особо не попрактикуешь


Лично мне еще не встречались успешные/реализованные российские практики-туниядцы... Рантье стиль хорош для Гоа и душевного туризма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Лично мне еще не встречались успешные/реализованные российские практики-туниядцы... Рантье стиль хорош для Гоа и душевного туризма.


А кто говорит про рантье? Просто я знаю, что в случае чего меня родные поддержат, если я соберусь в длительный ретрит. Если брошу работать и начну только практиковать. Если заболею. Если у меня нет денег поехать к Учителю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кто говорит про рантье? Просто я знаю, что в случае чего меня родные поддержат, если я соберусь в длительный ретрит. Если брошу работать и начну только практиковать. Если заболею. Если у меня нет денег поехать к Учителю.


О да, про родных и ретриты Гуру Ринпоче тоже достойно высказывался... )

----------


## Эделизи

> О да, про родных и ретриты Гуру Ринпоче тоже достойно высказывался... )


Ну, не только он ) Доген призывал бросить все и практиковать день и ночь, будто волосы на голове горят. Он в Китай, замечу, не иммигрировал, а съездил, научился, и вернулся в Японию, которая по части дхармы тогда была отсталой,  и  научил всех остальных.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, не только он ) Доген призывал бросить все и практиковать день и ночь, будто волосы на голове горят. Он в Китай, замечу, не иммигрировал, а съездил, научился, и вернулся в Японию, которая по части дхармы тогда была отсталой,  и  научил всех остальных.


Вот как только, так сразу вернемся и научим. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.10.2015), Эделизи (19.10.2015)

----------


## Осетров

> О да, про родных и ретриты Гуру Ринпоче тоже достойно высказывался... )


Как ?

----------


## Бо

> Тысячи тибетцев, добежавших до Индии, такой юмор стопудово оценят... А ведь могли продалжать работать с умом среди родных горных просторов.


Тысячи тибетцев остались продолжать...

----------

Чагна Дордже (21.10.2015), Шавырин (20.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

> Неужели после паспортного контроля наступает счастье?


Да. 
Не тотальное, конечно, но в процентном соотношении где-то с 30 до 70% заряд в батарейке вырос  :Smilie:  
Но каждому свое, конечно. У всех разные ситуации и психофизика.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.10.2015), Фил (20.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да. 
> Не тотальное, конечно, но в процентном соотношении где-то с 30 до 70% заряд в батарейке вырос  
> Но каждому свое, конечно. У всех разные ситуации и психофизика.


Я много раз границу пересекал и туда и обратно.
Никаких эмоций.
Уезжать куда-то по политическим мотивам смысла нет - везде одно и тоже.
Уезжая из России отключаешься от огромного культурного наследия, а там уже не подключишься.
За родную речь другая область мозга отвечает, чем за иностранный язык.

Вот Баршая книгу прочитал "Нота", он тоже выезжал на таком подъеме в 80х, типа, "вертел я вас всех здесь". А за границей проблемы другого рода возникли, о которых он даже и фантазировать не мог.

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Встречу Гуру Ринпоче,  так и передам.  )


Странно что тибетцы не последовали совету своего махагуру и не отвалили в полном составе в Индию.
Где и учителей и реализованных практиков было в то время поболе, чем в Тибете. )))

----------

Дубинин (20.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Странно что тибетцы не последовали совету своего махагуру и не отвалили в полном составе в Индию.


Так дикие они были и необузданные в то время.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2015), Дубинин (20.10.2015), Сергей Хос (20.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Я много раз границу пересекал и туда и обратно.
> Никаких эмоций.
> .


Радостные эмоции возникают у людей от ожиданий и желаний. От того, что думают, что здесь-то наконец, будут счастливы. Это беспокойство ума.
По мне так, находящемуся в покое и равностности буддисту все равно где находится.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Альбина (22.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2015), Фил (20.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Радостные эмоции возникают у людей от ожиданий и желаний. От того, что думают, что здесь-то наконец, будут счастливы. Это беспокойство ума.
> По мне так, находящемуся в покое и равностности буддисту все равно где находится.


Мозг- ленивая скотина, эндорфином поощряет, наступившие безделье по возможности скорее- только лишь- как получил он- то, что им желалось сильно.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Паня (20.10.2015), Сергей Хос (20.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Кхм, и выиграли, и уехали... в 2012-м.


Так и отлично! Мы за вас радуемся!
А зачем вам еще коллеги-выигравшие? Вам скучно что ли с гринкартой на руках?  :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (21.10.2015), Шавырин (20.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так и отлично! Мы за вас радуемся!
> А зачем вам еще коллеги-выигравшие? Вам скучно что ли с гринкартой на руках?


Да ладно уж. Информация сама по себе полезная. Может кто-то собирается, но не знает как это делается. Могут у Пампкина спросить.
Может кому то там денег платить больше будут.

----------

Шавырин (20.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Радостные эмоции возникают у людей от ожиданий и желаний. От того, что думают, что здесь-то наконец, будут счастливы. Это беспокойство ума.
> По мне так, находящемуся в покое и равностности буддисту все равно где находится.


Это правда. Просто силен миф о переезде и разнице. Потихоньку все орпривычивается. Вопрос только - где можно меньше заморачиваться насчет заработка хлеба насущного и бытовых нужд. У меня лично обе страны мои, только легкая реаинкарнация при перелете - ибо разница только в языке и в местной топографии, а самсара везде однородна, а практика ВЕЗДЕ, все и всюду можно в нее обращать, а хорошо живешь где угодно только исключительно личной карме и заслугам. Можно и на % стран так жить. Присоединяю сейчас Эстонию. Поскольку можно купить квартиру за 2000 евро в 180км от Питера. Море в 6 км, сосны, дешевые качественные продукты, народ неразвращенный.

Помню, Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче говорил, что его учитель приходил в новую деревню и селился там, а как только начинали интересоваться его именем и кто он - переходил в другое место. Вот это я понимаю))

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Осетров (22.10.2015), Фил (20.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Да ладно уж. Информация сама по себе полезная. Может кто-то собирается, но не знает как это делается. Могут у Пампкина спросить.
> Может кому то там денег платить больше будут.


Наверняка! Сообщение о лотерее в разделе "Дом и семья" чуть выше мега-тредов "Стерилизация тараканов", "Определите, пожалуйта, национальность" и "Почему мужики не женятся по любви?" не может не быть полезным, конечно!  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (21.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Для того, чтобы переехать в другую страну во взрослом возрасте и прижиться там, нужно много разных качеств. Нужно побыть языковым и прочим чайником, многому учиться, нарабатывать новые привычки и привыкать к окружению. Это очень непросто. И должно быть крайне мотивировано.

Американцы, как всегда, шикарно защитились от эмигрантов. Это в старушку Европу все бегут. И многих принимают. У нас тут недавно рекламка была - дескать, товарищи итальянцы, помогите бедным итальянским детям, которые не могут пойти в детсад - денег пришлите в фонд. Страна не резиновая, но коренных жителей все меньше обслуживают. 

Была много где и жила не как турист. Взгляд привычно выделяет - как приспособиться. Не хочется грязи, безнравственности, злобы, тяжелого изнуряющего малооплачиваемого труда. А остальное все - не помеха.  


А Америка, страна эмигрантов, надежно защитилась. Но сорадуюсь всем тем, кто обустроился там, где он есть, и имеет все необходимое и достаточное, чтобы быть здоровым и практиковать. Это только то и важно.

----------


## Эделизи

> Присоединяю сейчас Эстонию. Поскольку можно купить квартиру за 2000 евро в 180км от Питера. Море в 6 км, сосны, дешевые качественные продукты, народ неразвращенный.


Два года назад была в санатории Беларуси. Сидела за одним столом с возрастными эстонками. Они очень жалуются на продукты. Все какие-то химические, ненатуральные.  Шутили, что в советское время вся белоруссия ездила к ним за продуктами, сейчас они к ним. А также, да - да, ездят за продуктами в Росиию, в основном закупаются сырокопчеными колбасами и всякими мясными деликатесами.

И на медицину очень жаловались. Одна сама мед. работник, обнаружила опухоль в груди. Так на маммографию ей только через три месяца в очереди назначили. Вот приехала в беларусь обследоваться. И вообще все хорошие и более менее молодые врачи в Европе работают.

Так что Эстония это так, для отпуска. Но она же не сильно солнечная. Тогда нафига?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я вот не совсем понимаю: зачем вы весь это бред пальцами печатаете? Не надо - проходите мимо, надо - инфа в открывающем посте.

Зачем демонстрировать публично исподнее своего мыслительного процесса?

----------


## Эделизи

Не вернутся. Не научат  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

К подобным вам - точно нет.

Вас мы будем спасать в последнюю очередь (с).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------

Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я вот не совсем понимаю: зачем вы весь это бред пальцами печатаете? Не надо - проходите мимо, надо - инфа в открывающем посте.Зачем демонстрировать публично исподнее своего мыслительного процесса?


Так Вы же сами дрова подкидываете.

----------

Крымский (21.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Два года назад была в санатории Беларуси. Сидела за одним столом с возрастными эстонками. Они очень жалуются на продукты. Все какие-то химические, ненатуральные.  Шутили, что в советское время вся белоруссия ездила к ним за продуктами, сейчас они к ним. А также, да - да, ездят за продуктами в Росиию, в основном закупаются сырокопчеными колбасами и всякими мясными деликатесами.
> 
> И на медицину очень жаловались. Одна сама мед. работник, обнаружила опухоль в груди. Так на маммографию ей только через три месяца в очереди назначили. Вот приехала в беларусь обследоваться. И вообще все хорошие и более менее молодые врачи в Европе работают.
> 
> Так что Эстония это так, для отпуска. Но она же не сильно солнечная.


Неужели Вы полагаетесь на мнение только двух эстонок?)) Надо бы самой на местности все исследовать) По сравнению с Питером продукты, особенно молочные, отличные и дешевые. Мясо, сыры, рыба. Упаси меня боже от сырокопченой колбасы))Поля, фермы, и эстонский добросовестный подход. Просто надо зарубежные суррогаты не покупать. А вот в Питере у меня белорусский киоск под домом, заметно все за полгода поплохело. В Беларуси все было вкусно. Может, они на Питер о качестве не сильно беспокоятся?

Насчет врачей не знаю, не сталкивалась. Но если надолго там поселюсь, то провентилирую этот вопрос. Скорая помощь работает хорошо. А так - страховку надо делать на пребывание. Это дешево. 




> Тогда нафига?


А где Вы купите полноценное жилье за 2000 евро сейчас(? И 100 евро оформление сразу у нотариуса за час, придти просто с паспортом, где нотариус берет на себя труд проверить все задолженности и собственника? Там сосны, море в 6км, есть СПА комплекс и все дешево? Могу в Эстонии на 10 евро в неделю жить.) Плюс прямо под домом ягоды и грибы. Козья ферма есть недалеко.

А так. Это вариант дачи, перевалочный пункт. Особенно для Питерцев. Я туда от всех уезжаю. С другой стороны мне везде близко. И в Питер, и в Милан. И никто меня там не может беспокоить. Тихо, воздух чистый, морем пахнет. Надо подоборудовать, можно и темный ритрит сидеть. Соседка еду принесет. Но есть все удобства, стены толстые, ничего не слышно. Могу и своим товарищам буддистам ключи дать для этой цели.

Эстония не сильно солнечная. Но после 45 градусов жары - это отличный летний вариант.)) Море, конечно, не Лазурный берег, но купаться в нем можно вполне.

Кому интересно - пишите в личку.)

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2015), Осетров (22.10.2015), Фил (21.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Я вот не совсем понимаю: зачем вы весь это бред пальцами печатаете?
> Не надо - проходите мимо, надо - инфа в открывающем посте.
> Зачем демонстрировать публично исподнее своего мыслительного процесса?


Вы на "серьезных щах" размещаете сообщение о лотерее(!) и спрашиваете после этого зачем "исподнее мыслительных процессов" публично демонстрировать?
Глубокую иронию в этом чувствую я  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я вот не совсем понимаю: зачем вы весь это бред пальцами печатаете? Не надо - проходите мимо, надо - инфа в открывающем посте.
> 
> Зачем демонстрировать публично исподнее своего мыслительного процесса?


Мыслим вслух , нужна ли нам грин карта :Big Grin:  Тут рессурс, предполагающий полоскание исподнего)))

Как Вам лично там живется - в курсе. Остается только сорадоваться. Но, увы, мы - не Вы. И редко кто из тут присутствующих, полагаю, начнет добиваться грин карты. Но спасибо за инфу.

Могу свою тему открыть, как поселиться в Италии. Но, поскольку, ничего тут сильно выигрышного нет, а лучше иногда ездить, смотреть красоту природы и античность в гостиницу наездами, открывать не буду. Выживать придется везде. Так уж лучше выживать там, где у тебя уже есть неплохая работа и жилье. А у кого их нет - и заграницей их вряд ли получат. Кроме исключительно востребованных специалистов. Но эти везде находят хорошую работу.

Да, и уезжать лучше не старее тинэйджера. С хорошим знанием языка. Овер 30 приспосабливаться гораздо трудней. А Америка далеко. Вдруг, родители состарятся и заболеют? Я маму к себе не могу забрать. По причине, что она по-итальянски не говорит, а общаться хочет. Не только со мной. Но она по крайней мере от меня в трех часах лету.

Вопрос. А Ваших родителей к вам легко перевезти и оформить им документы? А пособие им дают? Медицинское полное обслуживание?

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Паня (22.10.2015), Фил (21.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А у кого их нет - и заграницей их вряд ли получат.


 В 90-х у квалифицированных специалистов зарплата там была раз в 5 больше, соответственно было можно уехать, взять в ипотеку жилье, машину и прочее барахло. Против того что здесь это вообще не светило никогда, если ты не бандит.
Сейчас не всегда такая ситуация и в каких-то случаях выгоднее жить здесь.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Паня (22.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В 90-х у квалифицированных специалистов зарплата там была раз в 5 больше, соответственно было можно уехать, взять в ипотеку жилье, машину и прочее барахло. Против того что здесь это вообще не светило никогда, если ты не бандит.
> Сейчас не всегда такая ситуация и в каких-то случаях выгоднее жить здесь.


Если бы я не уехала в старушку Европу, то была бы намного состоятельней в России. Как все мои друзья. В России много чего выгодного есть и особого. Но это понимаешь, только долго и изнутри пожив в другой стране. Но, честно, уже неважно где жить. Главное, не быть задушенной выживанием. Идеал - делать что хочешь, когда хочешь и как хочешь.))

А ипотека - везде ипотека. Кабала. На много лет.

Уехав в другую страну вы лишаетесь определенной базы. Это лишение должно стоить свеч) Есть масса людей, которые не выдерживают заграницей.

----------


## Фил

> А ипотека - везде ипотека. Кабала. На много лет.


 Другого варианта у наемного работника живущего от зарплаты до зарплаты - нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неужели Вы полагаетесь на мнение только двух эстонок?)) Надо бы самой на местности все исследовать) По сравнению с Питером продукты, особенно молочные, отличные и дешевые. Мясо, сыры, рыба. Упаси меня боже от сырокопченой колбасы))Поля, фермы, и эстонский добросовестный подход. Просто надо зарубежные суррогаты не покупать.


Да? а я вот у знакомого из Вильнюса специально интересовался на днях, так он пишет, что фермерам платят дотации, если они НЕ занимаются сельск. хозяйством, а если занимаются, то налоги такие, что это не выгодно. В результате местных натуральных продуктов практически нет совсем, все привозное, "химическое". И массовый отток населения. Вряд ли в Эстонии это иначе.

Насчёт сокращения населения - все верно. Молодёжь уезжает массово в Ирландию, Англию и Португалию. В Литве жить не хотят. 
Деревня практически уже разрушена полностью. Крестьянам ЕС платит компенсацию за то, что они хозяйством НЕ занимаются, а тех, которые продолжают заниматься, обкладывают налогами так, что их продукция становится неконкурентоспособной. Так что теперь у нас испанские стеклянные помидоры  и их же картошка (это в Литве, Серёжа!). Выгоднее получать компенсацию и тихо спиваться. Что народ в деревнях и делает.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Паня (22.10.2015), Фил (21.10.2015), Эделизи (21.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да? а я вот у знакомого из Вильнюса специально интересовался на днях, так он пишет, что фермерам платят дотации, если они НЕ занимаются сельск. хозяйством, а если занимаются, то налоги такие, что это не выгодно. В результате местных натуральных продуктов практически нет совсем, все привозное, "химическое". И массовый отток населения. Вряд ли в Эстонии это иначе.
> 
> Насчёт сокращения населения - все верно. Молодёжь уезжает массово в Ирландию, Англию и Португалию. В Литве жить не хотят. 
> Деревня практически уже разрушена полностью. Крестьянам ЕС платит компенсацию за то, что они хозяйством НЕ занимаются, а тех, которые продолжают заниматься, обкладывают налогами так, что их продукция становится неконкурентоспособной. Так что теперь у нас испанские стеклянные помидоры  и их же картошка (это в Литве, Серёжа!). Выгоднее получать компенсацию и тихо спиваться. Что народ в деревнях и делает.


Ну понятно.
В Венгрии заводы покупают и в асфальт закатывают.
А тут решили еще дешевле обойтись.
Пусть сами же "подданные" себя и закатают.  :Frown:

----------


## Дордже

А мы подали заявку на гринкарту, спасибо Пампкин, вдруг повезет )

----------

Крымский (21.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да? а я вот у знакомого из Вильнюса специально интересовался на днях, так он пишет, что фермерам платят дотации, если они НЕ занимаются сельск. хозяйством, а если занимаются, то налоги такие, что это не выгодно. В результате местных натуральных продуктов практически нет совсем, все привозное, "химическое". И массовый отток населения. Вряд ли в Эстонии это иначе.
> 
> Насчёт сокращения населения - все верно. Молодёжь уезжает массово в Ирландию, Англию и Португалию. В Литве жить не хотят. 
> Деревня практически уже разрушена полностью. Крестьянам ЕС платит компенсацию за то, что они хозяйством НЕ занимаются, а тех, которые продолжают заниматься, обкладывают налогами так, что их продукция становится неконкурентоспособной. Так что теперь у нас испанские стеклянные помидоры  и их же картошка (это в Литве, Серёжа!). Выгоднее получать компенсацию и тихо спиваться. Что народ в деревнях и делает.


А я про Эстонию, вообще-то))) И про конкретное место в 40 км от Нарвы. Там много питерских дачников, которые уже не могут себе позволить купить дачу под Питером. Еда и многое уже дешевле, чем в Питере. И я там уже пожила немного. И уже даже нашла способ приработать, хотя местное население тоже жалуется, как и везде, на правительство. 
Пример. Этот мальчик процветает все больше. За три года он разросся неимоверно. Конкретный замечательный человек, продукты у него такие хорошие(пробовала лично) и недорогие, что все окрестности закупаются.
http://rus.postimees.ee/1254474/vlad...baltike-26-let 
http://sp.pohjarannik.ee/archives/10444
Уже у него на ферме купить сыр трудновато, поскольку он уже расширил экспорт. 

У меня сложилось впечатление, что все там процветает, поля засеяны и убраны вовремя, все чисто и аккуратно, в магазинах товар разбирают, а не работает и жалуется только тот, кто не хочет работать. Я ходила и просила мне трубу в доме починить - но местным водопроводчикам было лень. Не эстонцам.

В любой стране можно найти людей, которые объясняют, почему они не могут работать и тех, кто просто засучил рукава и стал изо всех сил искать выходы и способы заработать и заработал. В Питере я просто поражаюсь, насколько люди, у которых все есть и довольно высокого уровня, все время на все жалуются.....

Пампкин, парон за оффтоп, но мы уже давно в нем.))Ну дайте нам поговорить об эммиграции вообще)

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Сергей Хос (21.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мы подали заявку на гринкарту, спасибо Пампкин, вдруг повезет )


ОЙ))) Потом расскажите. 1=2 % шансы невелики.....проще вступить в брак с американцем/кой.

----------


## Крымский

> ОЙ))) Потом расскажите. 1=2 % шансы невелики.....проще вступить в брак с американцем/кой.


Там вообще лотерея среди отобранных, а не просто лотерея, но об этом, обычно, умалчивают  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (21.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Там вообще лотерея среди отобранных, а не просто лотерея, но об этом, обычно, умалчивают


Свободная страна. Безграничные возможности всем. Каждый может поучаствовать в лотерее. Высшая справедливость  :Frown: 

У нас не хуже. Каждый может пойти и купить себе бентли, или не пойти, и не купить. Свободная страна. Ничего не запрещено.

----------


## Крымский

> Свободная страна. Безграничные возможности всем. Каждый может поучаствовать в лотерее. Высшая справедливость 
> 
> У нас не хуже. Каждый может пойти и купить себе бентли, или не пойти, и не купить. Свободная страна. Ничего не запрещено.


Дык, известно у кого мы плохому научились!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Там вообще лотерея среди отобранных, а не просто лотерея, но об этом, обычно, умалчивают


Как же такое может быть. Они что, генофонд освежают?))) У Океании большие шансы. 

 Это как-то негуманно, что ли. Как овец в загоне на стрижку. Короче, я пас на такие дела. Честно, даже унизительно.

----------


## Нико

В Америке все мои тибецкие знакомые (б. друзья) плохеют и черствеют.... Кажется, вроде для тибецев "Ари лунпа" - "чистая земля", но вот стоит туда отбыть... Эх, деградация останков тибецкой нации... Жаль.  :Cry:

----------


## Фил

> В Америке все мои тибецкие знакомые (б. друзья) плохеют и черствеют.... Кажется, вроде для тибецев "Ари лунпа" - "чистая земля", но вот стоит туда отбыть... Эх, деградация останков тибецкой нации... Жаль.


Америка создавалась в насилии. Американцы вовлечены в насилие. Они сами себя привязывают к насилию, вылезая из своих жестянок. Они загипнотизированы телевидением, оно служит им предохранительным щитом от обнаженной действительности. Болезнь культуры двадцатого века — неспособность чувствовать свою реальность. Люди скопом тянутся к телевидению, «мыльным операм», кинофильмам, театру, поп-идолам, и их дико волнует происходящее вокруг этих символов. Но на самом деле они эмоционально мертвы.
Джим Моррисон

----------

Нико (22.10.2015), Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Осетров

> ОЙ))) Потом расскажите. 1=2 % шансы невелики.....проще вступить в брак с американцем/кой.


я слышал цифру 2.5% . если играет супружеская пара, вероятность удваивается. местоимение _ " мы _  подали заявку" отметает вариант с браком  :Smilie: 




> Уехав в другую страну вы лишаетесь определенной базы.


другими словами избавляетесь от объектов привязанностей. и глагол "лишаетесь" мне не нравится. я бы сказал "освобождаетесь"




> Есть масса людей, которые не выдерживают заграницей.


ну не помирают же они там. я бы продолжил ... и возвращаются в Россию обогатившись новым опытом, и избавившись от неких иллюзий




> Да, и уезжать лучше не старее тинэйджера.


не согласен. человек, который старше тинэйджера, имеет опыт, богаче, чем у тинэйджера, образование (в том числе и знание текстов и понимание Дхармы) лучше, чем у тинэйджера, внутренне этот человек более цельный, мотивированный  и т.д.

лично мне нравится Америка. IMHO здесь больше возможностей для практики и развития. да и просто приятнее жить среди спокойных, доброжелательных людей, и жить с комфортом  :Wink:  . но понятно ведь, что всяк кулик свою эстонию хвалит  :Smilie:  . поэтому имеет смысл вести разговор не про конкретные страны, а про эмиграцию вообще

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

1)Буддист и комфорт-антонимы.
2)культурное наследие-самое большое богатство
3)впитывая особенности своей культуры проще отдавать лучшие ее проявления другим ее носителям..
4)здесь родственники и друзья...пожалуй это главное...
5)  я наблюдала,как переехавшие  хватали "удобность и приятность" американской устроеннности,заполняли ей себя,так и не оживши....это еще больше отделает человека от реального восприятия....это как пирожок который съел и окей,переварил-и еще надо.....смотришь,а вот оно сколько пирожков-выбирай.. )и так дальше....))
6) спонтанность......вы видели это чудо в  в Америке? А это лучшее,что может быть на свете..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Осетров

> 1)Буддист и комфорт-антонимы.
> 2)культурное наследие-самое большое богатство
> 3)впитывая особенности своей культуры проще отдавать лучшие ее проявления другим ее носителям..
> 4)здесь родственники и друзья...пожалуй это главное...
> 5)  я наблюдала,как переехавшие  хватали "удобность и приятность" американской устроеннности,заполняли ей себя,так и не оживши....это еще больше отделает человека от реального восприятия....это как пирожок который съел и окей,переварил-и еще надо.....смотришь,а вот оно сколько пирожков-выбирай.. )и так дальше....))
> 6) спонтанность......вы видели это чудо в  в Америке? А это лучшее,что может быть на свете..


1.  в какой-то мере. они могут противоречить, а могут и не противоречить друг другу
2.  оно никуда не девается. наоборот, это возможность обогатить себя новой культурой
3.  а слово "проще" не созвучно со словом "комфорт" ? (шутка)  :Smilie:   если серьезно, то для меня культура - это буддистская культура. я думаю наоборот, кто больше имеет, может больше отдать. в широком смысле, как на уровне материальных вещей, так и радости, знаний и т. д., и тем более, если у меня больше возможностей изучать Дхарму (а на мой взгляд, повторюсь, у американца их больше), то больше возможностей дарить другим ЖС знания о природе ума
4.  это да. зато Сангха - везде
5.  согласен. я тоже наблюдал это в Америке. так же как и в России
6.   видел. в основном, в штате Колорадо   :Smilie:   спонтанность - это вовсе не свойство географической точки.  думаю, это понятно

----------

Альбина (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> 2.  оно никуда не девается. наоборот, это возможность обогатить себя новой культурой


Скорее познакомится с новой культурой.
Читая американских авторов понимаю, что я ничего не понимаю.
Просто это не так бросается в глаза, как с японской культурой например - эти вообще с другой планеты и не удивляет.
А американцы вроде бы наши, родные. Кока-кола, жевачка и т.д. 
А читаешь потом Стивена Кинга и догадываешься, что он какие-то культурные коды использует, которые мне недоступны и их надо специально изучать.

Нет, конечно, если такими вещами не заморачиваться, то будет приблизительно тоже самое, просто другой язык, только и всего.

----------

Крымский (22.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> 1.  в какой-то мере. они могут противоречить, а могут и не противоречить друг другу
> 2.  оно никуда не девается. наоборот, это возможность обогатить себя новой культурой
> 3.  а слово "проще" не созвучно со словом "комфорт" ? (шутка)   если серьезно, то для меня культура - это буддистская культура. я думаю наоборот, кто больше имеет, может больше отдать. в широком смысле, как на уровне материальных вещей, так и радости, знаний и т. д., и тем более, если у меня больше возможностей изучать Дхарму (а на мой взгляд, повторюсь, у американца их больше), то больше возможностей дарить другим ЖС знания о природе ума
> 4.  это да. зато Сангха - везде
> 5.  согласен. я тоже наблюдал это в Америке. так же как и в России
> 6.   видел. в основном, в штате Колорадо    спонтанность - это вовсе не свойство географической точки.  думаю, это понятно


Ну все. :Smilie:  Уговорили .) Поеду за спонтанностью в Колорадо . :Smilie: 
6. А колорадцы что будут делать,когда есть будет нечего?))) Мы вон по грибы ходим...))И капусту на зиму квасим.))) А у них наверное даже  картошкой напряги ..Жуки все съели.)))
4. А если они заболеют( родные) -Сангха им поможет.? :Smilie: 
2. я обогатилась через их лит-ру....в других областях ничего не нашлось...Русская мне более понятна...

----------


## Эделизи

> А читаешь потом Стивена Кинга и догадываешься, что он какие-то культурные коды использует, которые мне недоступны и их надо специально изучать.


Заинтересовали. Я Стивена Кинга  люблю. А можно пример недоступного кода? Просто Кинг в большинстве случаев очень-очень подробен.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Заинтересовали. Я Стивена Кинга  люблю. А можно пример недоступного кода? Просто Кинг в большинстве случаев очень-очень подробен.


Ну например в его ранних работах Rage или Long Walk очень часто упоминается locker room в школе. Т.е. раздевалка со шкафчиками, где у каждого - индивидуальный шкафчик на замке. И очень много вокруг этой locker room вертится. У нас в принципе такого не было никогда и нет.
И мне понятно, как это выглядит, но что это именно - непонятно. 
Все эти школьные иерархии: jocks, nerds, geeks, outsiders etc - у нас нет такой многообразной классификации, а там если сказать "он капитан школьной команды" - это сразу дает соответствующее обозначения.

Кинг работал в прачечной и очень много работ в которых присутствует прачечная (The Mangler, One Man Stand), а у нас нет таких прачечных самообслуживания как в Америке - это не принято.

Что еще можно вспомнить....
Insomnia - социальная иерархическая предопределенность в одноэтажной Америке (это так же главная тема мульт-сериала "King of the Hill"). Это и у нас есть, но не в таком протестантском виде, у нас деньги прятать принято, а не напоказ выставлять, а то их своруют обратно. Немаловажно, что в "Царе горы" население городишки - методисты, т.е. одна из самых радикальных протестантских сект. Но если не изучать, это само по себе не будет значить ничего.

----------

Дубинин (22.10.2015), Паня (22.10.2015), Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я посмотрел, не One Man Stand, а Roadwork эта книга называется, ошибся. Это в аннотации было написано наверное.
Там, например, протагонист договаривается о покупке оружия в боулинге.

Ну нет у нас такого развлечения для маргиналов-пролетариев как "боулинг".
У нас бы скорее за стаканом водки на кухне договаривался бы, но не в боулинге.

Также он в этой книге втайне пьет свой private-drink: Southern Comfort & Sprite.
И причем ему за это очень стыдно, что он даже вынужден шифроваться.
А почему....
Нужно хотя бы знать, что это за ингридиенты, почему их не принято смешивать.

Что то типа, наверное: Шампанское и Водка (Северное сияние)  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Дубинин (22.10.2015), Паня (22.10.2015), Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Но и с другой стороны:
как иностранец вообще может прочитать "Москва-Петушки"? Пелевина? да хотя бы Пушкина?
"The magic moment I remember"  :Smilie:  ?

Это невозможно.
Это объяснять настолько много надо, что проще здесь родиться и жить.
Вот и со Стивеном Кингом, я подозреваю, не все так просто, и то что читаем и понимаем мы, это мы видим что-то свое.
А коренные американцы воспринимают это как само собой разумеющееся.
Много деталей, которые даже не попадают в поле зрения при прочтении.

----------

Альбина (22.10.2015), Дубинин (22.10.2015), Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ну например в его ранних работах Rage или Long Walk очень часто упоминается locker room в школе. Т.е. раздевалка со шкафчиками, где у каждого - индивидуальный шкафчик на замке. И очень много вокруг этой locker room вертится. У нас в принципе такого не было никогда и нет.
> И мне понятно, как это выглядит, но что это именно - непонятно. 
> Все эти школьные иерархии: jocks, nerds, geeks, outsiders etc - у нас нет такой многообразной классификации, а там если сказать "он капитан школьной команды" - это сразу дает соответствующее обозначения.
> 
> Кинг работал в прачечной и очень много работ в которых присутствует прачечная (The Mangler, One Man Stand), а у нас нет таких прачечных самообслуживания как в Америке - это не принято.
> 
> Что еще можно вспомнить....
> Insomnia - социальная иерархическая предопределенность в одноэтажной Америке (это так же главная тема мульт-сериала "King of the Hill"). Это и у нас есть, но не в таком протестантском виде, у нас деньги прятать принято, а не напоказ выставлять, а то их своруют обратно. Немаловажно, что в "Царе горы" население городишки - методисты, т.е. одна из самых радикальных протестантских сект. Но если не изучать, это само по себе не будет значить ничего.


Поняла о чем Вы. Спасибо. Просто моя юность пришлась на видеопрокаты с американскими фильмами. Смотрели каждый день и не по одному фильму. И как то многое вроде стало само собой. 

А, про религиозность - это да. Такую косную религиозность в такой свободной стане только свободой и объяснишь ))) Чего одни телепроповедники стоят. Я как то специально их смотрела с открытым ртом. Вы что серьезно? Взрослые нормальные люди числом в миллионы это слушают и верят? Вот это для меня тоже непонятный культурный код.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Фил (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Поняла о чем Вы. Спасибо. Просто моя юность пришлась на видеопрокаты с американскими фильмами. Смотрели каждый день и не по одному фильму. И как то многое вроде стало само собой.


Так видеопрокаты конечно были тоже с американскими фильмами.
Но мало того, что это взгляд на Америку через стеклянное дупло телевизора озвученный Володарским.
Т.к. еще то, что это дупло показывает - это картонная Америка в павильоне MGM.
В этом плане документальные фильмы интереснее, типа Майкла Мура.
Но такие в видеопрокате не показывали  :Frown: 

А "само-собой" у нас стало такое явление как "видак-у-приятеля-мажора-пойдем-смотреть-Индиану-Джонса"  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Так видеопрокаты конечно были тоже с американскими фильмами.
> Но мало того, что это взгляд на Америку через стеклянное дупло телевизора озвученный Володарским.
> Т.к. еще то, что это дупло показывает - это картонная Америка в павильоне MGM.
> В этом плане документальные фильмы интереснее, типа Майкла Мура.
> Но такие в видеопрокате не показывали 
> 
> А "само-собой" у нас стало такое явление как "видак-у-приятеля-мажора-пойдем-смотреть-Индиану-Джонса"


Про видаки у детей послов муж рассказывал, да. Он в английской спец.школе учился. Это явление гораздо раньше появилось, чем видеопрокаты.
А "само собой" мы в старших классах уже начали делить себя на "популярных" и "аутсайдеров". Активно перенимали сленг. И все очень хотели в Америку )))

И еще такая немаловажная вещь: когда я читаю Кинга, я так вживаюсь в эмоции-переживания героев, что видимо какие-то несостыковки сглаживаются. У Вас, видимо, более аналитический взгляд.

----------

Фил (22.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> другими словами избавляетесь от объектов привязанностей. и глагол "лишаетесь" мне не нравится. я бы сказал "освобождаетесь"


 :Smilie:  В любой стране возникают свои объекты привязанностей. Многие эмигранты на расстоянии ностальгируют по некоторым россейским объектам привязанности, по минимуму хотя бы по селедке)) А освобождение от собственных привязанностей в буддийском смысле придется практиковать в любой стране.





> ну не помирают же они там. я бы продолжил ... и возвращаются в Россию обогатившись новым опытом, и избавившись от неких иллюзий


Не помирают. Но стоит ли время тратить на все эти передрязги, хождение по инстанциям, оформление документов. Пока ты там, многое меняется здесь. И не факт, что ты приедешь и обустроишься сносно опять. Многие квартиры в России продают. Чтоб уехать. А потом купить заново не могут. Желательно поехать и пожить в намеченной стране хотя бы пару месяцев.




> не согласен. человек, который старше тинэйджера, имеет опыт, богаче, чем у тинэйджера, образование (в том числе и знание текстов и понимание Дхармы) лучше, чем у тинэйджера, внутренне этот человек более цельный, мотивированный  и т.д.


Возраст на понимание Дхармы влияет не сильно) А буддистов уезжает немного, а если уезжают, то не в Америку. Насчет образования и знания текстов, а также цельности и мотивированности - тоже все индивидуально. Взрослому человеку в большинстве случаев придется пережить сильные стрессы по привыканию - он какое-то время будет лингвистический  и прочий хэндикап, даже, если учил язык. А также надо будет обрасти структурой - как бытовой, так и дружескими связями. 




> лично мне нравится Америка. IMHO здесь больше возможностей для практики и развития. да и просто приятнее жить среди спокойных, доброжелательных людей, и жить с комфортом  . но понятно ведь, что всяк кулик свою эстонию хвалит  . поэтому имеет смысл вести разговор не про конкретные страны, а про эмиграцию вообще


Я могу хвалить свою Россию, свою Италию и свою теперь Эстонию))) Потому что эмигрантом себя вообще не считаю. Точно также, как русский человек не считает, что он ездит заграницу из Москвы в Питер или в Омск. Могу присоединить, если захочу, любую страну к списку, но пока дочка тинэйджер, а мама престарелая, - придется находиться  в зоне короткого недорогого перелета. 

Не вижу РАЗНИЦЫ почти вообще. Везде есть свои особенности, с которыми можно сосуществовать. Только должна быть необходимость там жить. Да, в Италии тепло и люди душевные. И тут могу денег заработать. А в Питере есть своя насыщенная жизнь. В этих странах легче встретить буддийских учителей. В Италии я могу каждую неделю их видеть. В Питере постоянных учителей теперь нет, но часто заезжают разные. В Эстонии их нет почти, но зато есть условия для уединенной практики. По-моему, организовалась хоть куда))Потому что в других местах должна присутствовать в ежедневном доступе. Вопрос о загранице для буддиста стоит только в том, а насколько он эффективнее занимается практикой. И может ли себе заработать пожизненную ренту.

Мое глубокое мнение - надо стремиться именно к ренте. Не хочется зависеть от кого-то. Не хочется нищей старости. Хочется полноценно помогать людям и дхармическим проектам. Быть свободной в действиях. И поэтому надо выбирать такое место, где ты можешь эту ренту наработать. Не вижу ничего предосудительного в том, чтоб сдавать квартиру в Москве, чтобы жить в Гоа. Контрасты в прожиточном минимуме тоже имеют значение. А место жилья - неважно, если ты правильно понимаешь практику и накопил все необходимое, чтобы практиковать самостоятельно.

Ну, а тем, у кого маленькие дети, наверно, есть смысл подумать об их будущем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 1)Буддист и комфорт-антонимы.
> 2)культурное наследие-самое большое богатство
> 3)впитывая особенности своей культуры проще отдавать лучшие ее проявления другим ее носителям..
> 4)здесь родственники и друзья...пожалуй это главное...
> 5)  я наблюдала,как переехавшие  хватали "удобность и приятность" американской устроеннности,заполняли ей себя,так и не оживши....это еще больше отделает человека от реального восприятия....это как пирожок который съел и окей,переварил-и еще надо.....смотришь,а вот оно сколько пирожков-выбирай.. )и так дальше....))
> 6) спонтанность......вы видели это чудо в  в Америке? А это лучшее,что может быть на свете..


Ну, допустим, можно и так:
1) Буддист и комфорт вполне совместимы(а что, кто-то тут не форуме голодает, не имеет крыши над головой?) Более того, буддист должен учиться приведению ума в равновесие - это тоже комфорт))
2) Культурное наследие богатство в каждой стране. Дополнительно обогащаться не возбраняется)
3)Впитывая особенности своей культуры, ее можно отдавать ЛЮБЫМ носителям, взаимно обогащаясь
4)Родственники и друзья могут умножиться. Старые никуда не пропадут, если есть желание их не потерять(при интернете это запросто)
5)"удобность и приятность" есть и в Москве) Я бы даже сказала, что ее теперь там даже больше, чем в Нью-Йорке, Токио и Милане)) Американская устроенность эмигрантам только снится. Потому как все опять упирается в прожиточный минимум.
6)Мне кажется, что в России спонтанность вообще скрючена в дугу))) Но вообще-то это зависит от конкретного человека. Страна тут не при чем.

----------

Альбина (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Рента - это наша убогая реальность.
По сути рента - это паразитирование.
Не знаю, как к этому можно стремиться.
Это и так в культуре прописано - "ничего не делать и денег получать".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Рента - это наша убогая реальность.
> По сути рента - это паразитирование.
> Не знаю, как к этому можно стремиться.
> Это и так в культуре прописано - "ничего не делать и денег получать".


Это совершенно совецкий взгляд))) Почитайте определение ренты. Боюсь, что пап-мам миллиардеров у нас нет. Надо СОЗДАТЬ то, что приносит доход и потом получать доход. Нравственными способами. Жить на сдачу квартиры или на банковские проценты - это тоже рента. Не вижу паразитирования. Вложить деньги в прибыльное дело - не вижу паразитирования. Крепостные времена давно прошли.
 Купил кусок земли и арендовал его. И на нем развели прибыльные посевы. Кто тут паразит?))

Мы все еще мыслим категориями, что зарабатывать и вкладывать нехорошо?) Что буддист должен быть нищ?

----------


## Фил

> Это совершенно совецкий взгляд))) Боюсь, что пап-мам миллиардеров у нас нет. Надо СОЗДАТЬ то, что приносит доход и потом получать доход. Нравственными способами. Жить на сдачу квартиры или на банковские проценты - это тоже рента. Не вижу паразитирования. Вложить деньги в прибыльное дело - не вижу паразитирования. 
>  Купил кусок земли и арендовал его. И на нем развели прибыльные посевы. Кто тут паразит?))
> 
> Мы все еще мыслим категориями, что зарабатывать и вкладывать нехорошо?)


Хи-хи  :Smilie: 
Доход вообще то приносит труд.
А если у человека есть доход, но при этом он не трудится - то это называется "нетрудовой доход" (ака паразитирование)  :Smilie: 

Банковские проценты - это ростовщичество (в микро варианте только)
Жить на сдачу квартиры - эксплуатация арендатора, который работает для того, чтобы оплачивать эту квартиру.
Вложить деньги в прибыльное дело - а откуда прибыль не задумывались? Либо от эксплуатации дешевой рабочей силы (эвфемизм: "оптимизация издержек"), либо это оппортунизм и обман (эвфемизм: "коммерческая тайна", "ноу-хау")


"Купил кусок земли и арендовал его. И на нем развели прибыльные посевы."
Да, и теперь Вы счастливый землевладелец-феодал, который может загнать на барщину безземельных крестьян!
И еще чувствовать себя "благодетелем" - рабочие места создал, чтоб они без него делали, пропали, наверное бы.

Не жизнь - "мечта" !

----------

Дубинин (22.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Американцы вовлечены в насилие.


Вас кто-то изнасиловал в Америке?

----------


## Фил

Вы конечно можете возразить, мол "вот я трудился много, а теперь ничего не делаю, т.к. использую то что заработал раньше".
Но вообще то в сутках 24 часа и предположим, рабочий день длится 10 часов.
За 10 часов можно сделать ограниченное количество труда, который как раз и будет обеспечивать эти 10 часов.

А то что Игорь Сечин получает по 5 млн руб в день, страдает. мучается, но все таки получает их  :Smilie: 
Это он что, продукта труда на 5 млн в день делает?

Не смешно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По сути рента - это паразитирование.


Почему? человек может жить на ренту и заниматься творчеством, к примеру, разве нет?
Или вы мерой работы считаете усталость?

----------


## Фил

> Вас кто-то изнасиловал в Америке?


Это цитата Джима Моррисона, 100% американца, а может даже и 110%.
Лучше него уж никто из нас в Америке не разбирается.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему? человек может жить на ренту и заниматься творчеством, к примеру, разве нет?


Да, только называя вещи своими именами, эксплуатируя других людей заниматься творчеством.
Только что это будет за творчество без нравственности?
Это будет какой-то аффектированный выкидыш.



> Или вы мерой работы считаете усталость?


Да.
А как иначе?
Разве может человек трудиться больше, чем он может?
А меньше?

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хи-хи 
> Доход вообще то приносит труд.
> А если у человека есть доход, но при этом он не трудится - то это называется "нетрудовой доход" (ака паразитирование) 
> 
> Банковские проценты - это ростовщичество (в микро варианте только)
> Жить на сдачу квартиры - эксплуатация арендатора, который работает для того, чтобы оплачивать эту квартиру.
> Вложить деньги в прибыльное дело - а откуда прибыль не задумывались? Либо от эксплуатации дешевой рабочей силы (эвфемизм: "оптимизация издержек"), либо это оппортунизм и обман (эвфемизм: "коммерческая тайна", "ноу-хау")
> 
> 
> ...


Ухаха))) Мама мия, Фил, Вы где-то еще там, в СССР)))А Вы считаете, заработать, чтоб купить квартиру - это не труд? Если я посадила яблони, вырастила их и ем яблоки и даже излишки приезжают фрутовые заводы и выкупают, - это нетрудовой доход?)) Я живу плодами моего труда. А нетрудовой доход - это когда вообще ничего не делал, но получаешь. Хотя наследство бабушки - это что?))




> эксплуатация арендатора, который работает для того, чтобы оплачивать эту квартиру.


 Эксплуатация???? А не добровольное соглашение с его стороны? Вы мне еще скажите, что покупка продуктов в супермаркете - эксплуатация потребителя) И давайте тогда все выращивать картошку на балконе)

Прибыль может быть совершенно нравственной. Будда указывал только пять видов безнравственной деятельности - торговлю людьми, опьяняющими средствами и оружием и убийство животных. Остальное он не считал вредным, поскольку +в самсаре нужны средства к существованию.

Я выше приводила ссылку на эстонского мальчика, который на заброшенной ферме развел козье стадо. Он эксплуатирует бесплатное козье вымя? А о том, что человек дает людям работу и порой оплачивает ее совсем недешево - Вы не подумали? Дешевая рабочая сила большинству стран только снится.

На насчет владельца-феодала, так если безземельный крестьянин на моей земле получает прибыль, в несколько раз превышающую аренду земли( а иначе ему смысле нет брать землю в аренду), то, конечно, он жутко бедный и страшно эксплуатируемый. Еще арендатору надо бы задуматься, а насколько тот эксплуатирует и выхолащивает ему плодородный участок земли.

Те, кто создает хорошо оплачиваемые рабочие места - и на самом деле благодетели. И хорошо бы, чтобы таких благодетелей было как можно больше - потому как, например, мне грустно проезжать мимо закрытых в силу кризиса кучи фабрик, где персонал уволен, а рабочих мест все меньше. 

Короче. Мои буддийские учителя ничего плохого в ренте не видят. И буддийские центры поддерживаются спонсорами, и монастыри, и дхармические проекты. Вы еще скажите, что деньги - зло)))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы еще скажите, что деньги - зло)))


+
Все то же самое хотел написать, да поленился.
А монахи, по этой "фило-логике", - так те вообще паразитируют на обществе )))

----------

Шавырин (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ухаха))) Мама мия, Фил, Вы где-то еще там, в СССР)))А Вы считаете, заработать, чтоб купить квартиру - это не труд? Если я посадила яблони, вырастила их и ем яблоки и даже излишки приезжают фрутовые заводы и выкупают, - это нетрудовой доход?))


А Вы уже в Европе, я понял. Вместе с гражданином кантона Женева- Жаном Кальвином  :Smilie: 




> Эксплуатация???? А не добровольное соглашение с его стороны? Вы мне еще скажите, что покупка продуктов в супермаркете - эксплуатация потребителя)


 Добровольное? Или работай на меня или умри с голоду без зарплаты?




> Прибыль может быть совершенно нравственной. Я выше приводила ссылку на эстонского мальчика, который на заброшенной ферме развел козье стадо. Он эксплуатирует бесплатное козье вымя? А о том, что человек дает людям работу и порой оплачивает ее совсем недешево - Вы не подумали? Дешевая рабочая сила большинству стран только снится.


 И что, он всю прибыль делит между ними поровну? Да?
А откуда ж у него прибыль то берется?
Из тех денег, которые он рабочим не доплачивает.
При этом он может в спец.одежде вместе с ними же работать, но только получает другие деньги. 
Почему - потому что он "хозяин"





> На насчет владельца-феодала, так если безземельный крестьянин на моей земле получает прибыль, в несколько раз превышающую аренду земли( а иначе ему смысле нет брать землю в аренду), то, конечно, он жутко бедный и страшно эксплуатируемый.


А с какой стати вообще эту аренду платить? Вы не задумывались?
Вам по наследству досталась земля и Вы просто обходите арендаторов и собираете дань, ничего при этом не делая.





> Те, кто создает хорошо оплачиваемые рабочие места - и на самом деле благодетель. И хорошо бы, чтобы таких благодетелей было как можно больше - потому как, например, мне грустно проезжать мимо закрытых в силу кризиса кучи фабрик, где персонал уволен, а рабочих мест все меньше.


Фабрики закрывают из-за таких "благодетелей" типа Nestle или Unilever.
Вся система глубоко порочна и порождает только насилие.





> Короче. Мои буддийские учителя ничего плохого в ренте не видят.


Зря. Им стоит об этом задуматься.




> И буддийские центры поддерживаются спонсорами и монастыри и дхармические проекты. Вы еще скажите, что деньги - зло)))


 А что это?
В том виде, котором они есть сейчас, при неограниченной эмиссии - конечно.

----------

Дубинин (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> +
> Все то же самое хотел написать, да поленился.
> А монахи, по этой "фило-логике", - так те вообще паразитируют на обществе )))


Ну вы даете!
При чем тут монахи?
Монах сдохнет если ему не дадут еду на пиндападе. Он ренту получает, а помощь. У него собственности нет - на что рента?
У рантье поток ренты не прекратится никогда. На одного бездельника рантье - куча рабов, которые еще в очереди стоят, чтобы он их облагодетельствовал.

----------


## Фил

> А монахи, по этой "фило-логике"


Вы вообще как-то странно воспринимаете мои слова, как в кривом зеркале. И даже разбираться в этом не хотите.
Как Леввей Матвей, который за Иешуа Га-Ноцри ходил и все время что-то записывал, оказалось - совершенно не то что он говорил.

----------


## Фил

> Я не против,если появляется свободная недвижимость,но стремиться к этому-это что-то не то.


Так вот меня тоже эта протестантская этика покоробила. Есть денежные средства - замечательно, но стремиться к ренте....?!

----------

Альбина (22.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, допустим, можно и так:
> 1) Буддист и комфорт вполне совместимы(а что, кто-то тут не форуме голодает, не имеет крыши над головой?) Более того, буддист должен учиться приведению ума в равновесие - это тоже комфорт))
> 2) Культурное наследие богатство в каждой стране. Дополнительно обогащаться не возбраняется)
> 3)Впитывая особенности своей культуры, ее можно отдавать ЛЮБЫМ носителям, взаимно обогащаясь
> 4)Родственники и друзья могут умножиться. Старые никуда не пропадут, если есть желание их не потерять(при интернете это запросто)
> 5)"удобность и приятность" есть и в Москве) Я бы даже сказала, что ее теперь там даже больше, чем в Нью-Йорке, Токио и Милане)) Американская устроенность эмигрантам только снится. Потому как все опять упирается в прожиточный минимум.
> 6)Мне кажется, что в России спонтанность вообще скрючена в дугу))) Но вообще-то это зависит от конкретного человека. Страна тут не при чем.


Ну давайте  допустим. :Smilie:  Я не космополит.Гипотетически хотя -вроде да .Но на практике -хочется все довести до хорошего конца по месту пребывания. :Smilie: Вот как-то так.

Америка -страна узкой специализации . Там каждый -винтик в огромном механизме.  Ну а у нас каждый человек -это оркестр,независимое государство.) . И жнец , и жрец и на дуде игрец......(какая хорошая фраза , люблю за это  отчизну и язык))))). Вот в этом то спонтанность и проявляется. Ну и еще *общность* ,мне кажется более близка русским,нежели к примеру американцам . Хотя я могу ошибаться. Но чето мне кажется- нет тут ошибки.)))

----------

Фил (22.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А Вы уже в Европе, я понял. Вместе с гражданином кантона Женева- Жаном Кальвином


 Я трезво нахожусь в окружающей реальности. По-моему, в России сейчас коммерция и аренда развиты даже больше, чем везде.




> Добровольное? Или работай на меня или умри с голоду без зарплаты?


А кто виноват, что у тебя такая карма? А Вы себе не противоречите?))Или работай, или живи нетрудовыми доходами - тоже выбор)




> И что, он всю прибыль делит между ними поровну? Да?
> А откуда ж у него прибыль то берется?
> Из тех денег, которые он рабочим не доплачивает.
> При этом он может в спец.одежде вместе с ними же работать, но только получает другие деньги. 
> Почему - потому что он "хозяин"


А кто мешает тебе взять заброшеную ферму и сделать из нее прибыльное предприятие? Забавно Ваше представление о Хозяине. Хозяин - это тот человек, на котором лежит вся ответственность за жизнь предприятия - он должен держать его на плаву и извлекать прибыль, из которой дает зарплату. А рабочий -пишел и ушел. да еще не слишком там утрудился - все равно все "хозяина") Можно и сычкануть. А если хочешь прибыль пополам, так вкладывай свой пай пополам - деньгами или трудом и получишь поровну.




> А с какой стати вообще эту аренду платить? Вы не задумывались?
> Вам по наследству досталась земля и Вы просто обходите арендаторов и собираете дань, ничего при этом не делая.


Да, и ЧТО? А потом, например, я поддерживаю на эти деньги приюты и монастыри. И не покупаю Феррари. Ну, И?




> Фабрики закрывают из-за таких "благодетелей" типа Nestle или Unilever.
> Вся система глубоко порочна и порождает только насилие.


Самсара вся порочна - и насилие - продукт неведенья. Идеального рая не будет. Вопрос только - а насколько ты можшь практиковать. Если у тебя не будет необходимых прожиточных удобств - практиковать ты точно не сможешь.

Эмиссия или нет - деньги - продукт обмена. Мы не можем себя полностью во всем обслуживать, сами все выращивать, сами себя лечить, сами строить дома и так далее. Поэтому мы обмениваем деньги на все, что нам необходимо. 

В таком случае - чтобы покушать, обогреться и одеться Вы лично эксплуатируете кучу народа, плюс стимулируете убийство животных, если едите мясо. И тот же эстонский фремер корячится на Вас, не говоря уже и об уборки улицы у вашего дома. Эксплуататор. Вы платите коммунальные услуги, чтобы на Вас дворники работали.

----------


## Крымский

> Это цитата Джима Моррисона, 100% американца, а может даже и 110%.
> Лучше него уж никто из нас в Америке не разбирается.


Да ладно! "Король ящериц" же умер в Париже! 
Настоящие WASP-ы так делать не должны, плохой Джим, негодный американец  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (22.10.2015), Фил (22.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну давайте  допустим. Я не космополит.Гипотетически хотя -вроде да .Но на практике -хочется все довести до хорошего конца по месту пребывания.Вот как-то так.
> 
> Америка -страна узкой специализации . Там каждый -винтик в огромном механизме.  Ну а у нас каждый человек -это оркестр,независимое государство.) . И жнец , и жрец и на дуде игрец......(какая хорошая фраза , люблю за это  отчизну и язык))))). Вот в этом то спонтанность и проявляется. Ну и еще *общность* ,мне кажется более близка русским,нежели к примеру американцам . Хотя я могу ошибаться. Но чето мне кажется- нет тут ошибки.)))


да что Вы? У нас? Независимый? Я своих питерских подруг, которые просят меня им джинсы укоротить и пуговицы пришить - сажаю и учу, как это делать. Люди самых простых навыков не имеют уже.

Общность в России - миф. Каждый все больше сам за себя. Мне печально смотреть, как старые питерцы вымирают. Вот у них была общность....

Боже мой. Товарищи. Ну если вы не жили заграницей не в гостях, ну не гипотезируйте - самсра везде однородна, а существа везде всякие есть. Ну не надо всех одним мирром мазать. В каждой стране есть набор БУКВАЛЬНО ВСЕГО.

----------


## Фил

> Я трезво нахожусь в окружающей реальности. По-моему, в России сейчас коммерция и аренда развиты даже больше, чем везде.
> 
> 
> 
> А кто виноват, что у тебя такая карма? А Вы себе не противоречите?))Или работай, или живи нетрудовыми дохолами - тоже выбор)
> 
> 
> А кто мешает тебе взять заброшеную ферму и сделать из нее прибыльное предприятие? Забавно Ваше представление о Хозяине. Хозяин - это тот человек, на котором лежит вся ответственность за жизнь предприятия - он должен держать его на плаву и извлекать прибыль, из которой дает зарплату. А рабочий -пишел и ушел. да еще не слишком там утрудился - все равно все "хозяина") Можно и сычкануть. А если хочешь прибыль пополам, так вкладывай свой пай пополам - деньгами или трудом и получишь поровну.
> 
> ...


Вы упускаете одну важную вещь и смешиваете все в кучу.
Собственник (рантье, хозяин) не платит всю зарплату рабочему. 
Часть ее он присваивает в виде прибыли.
Так же как присваивается, как Вы верно заметили, козье молоко у козы.
Таким образом рабочий низводится до уровня скота, за которым хорошо ухаживают.

Вы путаете результат труда и эксплуатацию (неправомерное присвоение результата труда) 





> А кто мешает тебе взять заброшеную ферму и сделать из нее прибыльное предприятие?


Недостаток денежных средств, которые я заработать не могу, а украсть возможности нет. Мало заслуг наверное, воровать не дают.




> Хозяин - это тот человек, на котором лежит вся ответственность за жизнь предприятия - он должен держать его на плаву и извлекать прибыль, из которой дает зарплату.


 И какая же на нем ответственность? Что будет если он его "не удержит на плаву"?  Всего то лишится бесплатной кормушки.
Это все равно, что сказать "на мне лежит ответственность за меня".
"почему топ-менеджер столько получает? на нем ответственность за высокооплачиваемого сотрудника его самого"  :Smilie: 




> Да, и ЧТО? А потом, например, я поддерживаю на эти деньги приюты и монастыри. И не покупаю Феррари. Ну, И?


А.. ну понятно....
Вы о наболевшем...
Так бандиты тоже церкви строят, разное бывает.
Они, как бы, не просто воруют, но и бедным помогают тоже.




> А если хочешь прибыль пополам, так вкладывай свой пай пополам - деньгами или трудом и получишь поровну.


Я тружусь не то что "пополам", а гораздо больше собственника предприятия.
Вы думаете я получу половину предприятия?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Дубинин (22.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> да что Вы? У нас? Независимый? Я своих питерских подруг, которые просят меня им джинсы укоротить и пуговицы пришить - сажаю и учу, как это делать. Люди самых простых навыков не имеют уже.


Ниче-ниче. Это временно . )Это десятилетие эры потребления атрофировала способнось к выживаемости . Сейчас генетическая память все вернет на места.))



> Общность в России - миф. Каждый все больше сам за себя. Мне печально смотреть, как старые питерцы вымирают. Вот у них была общность....


Все правильно . За пару десятилетий ,пощупав блага цивилизации общность канула в лето.. Казалось бы.... Но не тут то было .В экстремальной ситуации все опять в строю. )). Вы в другой стране где-нибудь видели такой феномен,когда в кризис все кто работает на предприятии входят в положение и соглашаются на уменьшение зарплаты, чтобы уменьшить себестоимость дабы предприятие выжило .? 



> Боде мой. Товарищи. Ну если вы не жили заграницей не в гостях, ну не гипотезируйте - самсра везде однородна, а существа везде всякие есть. ну не надо всех одним миром мазать. В каждой стране есть набор БУКВАЛЬНО ВСЕГО.


Ну это -да. Но русские -это русские, англичане-это англичане, а американцы- это американцы. И с этим не поспоришь.)

----------


## Дубинин

> Знаете,Фил . Мой отец когда-то зарабатывал очень хорошие деньги . Но все их раздавал. И какую-то недвижимость,которая приобреталась по просьбе жен -он им же и оставил. У него нет даже сейчас своего жилья. И кстати лично у него недвижимости и не было никогда .Он отказывался от наследства,потому что кому-то оно было нужно больше.И вообще всегда оказывалось,что кому-то деньги были нужнее.чем ему,хотя он и  себе ни в чем не отказывал. Он сейчас снимает квартиру. Он счастливее и молодее огромного количества моих одногодок,которые погрязли в собственности и"уверенности в завтрашнем дне". Потому что у него есть все,это он сам,  а у них несколько квартир,которые они сдают и на этом все заканчивается,. Это правда. 
> Я не против,если появляется свободная недвижимость,но стремиться к этому-это что-то не то. Не могу передать свою мысль сейчас ,но у меня даже чувства к мужчине пропадали,к стыду своему,когда выяснялось,что он озабочен этим вопросом и у него в голове эта идея фикс и подушка безопасности . Хотя казалось бы,стабильность должна женщине нравится. А у меня внутри все умирает,когда я вижу ,как эта "стабильность" людей радует .
> Может и людей воспринимают как собственность ?А не только то,что денег стоит.?


Это надо-же так папку и себя - какнуть: 
Папка- не может сопративляться хищным самкам.
Папка может не париться о упущенном и о мечтаемом (наверно ему- гуд).
У  товарища, имея образец- и идеал в виде папки- легко отдаиваемого самца, "не стоит"- на мужиков "корыстных"- не позволяющих себе иметь уязвимый- " отдаиваемый, творческий, лёгкий .." ум.

----------


## Дубинин

частушки

карлу марксу я читал
совсем голову сломал
бес буржуев нада жить
всё отнять и поделить

----------

Мяснов (22.10.2015), Фил (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы в другой стране где-нибудь видели такой феномен,когда в кризис все кто работает на предприятии входят в положение и соглашаются на уменьшение зарплаты, чтобы уменьшить себестоимость дабы предприятие выжило .?


А это только *все кто работают* или директор тоже?  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> А это только *все кто работают* или директор тоже?


Так а директор тоже работает...

----------


## Дубинин

> писала писала -потом стерла все ....) все -не то...)идеал -скорее дед,как-раз таки  экономный хохол и работяга ,не то чтобы экономный,просто раньше в совке деньги потратить было затруднительно, ну разве что  на Кавказ в санаторий сгонять))
> Но видеть как близкий живущий со мной человек прется от того, что у него есть недвижимость, которая позволяет ему ни хрена ни делать,  ну не мое это,вы меня извините, против себя не попрешь..Теоретически я должна вобрать в себя этот идеал, я же его женщина,но это будет подобно как себя умертвить. Ну согласитесь со мной,пожалуйста...че Вам жалко что-ли


Не соглашусь! У самки- зверушки- отняли идеал- отдаиваемого успешного в обществе лопушка. А куркул- мироед, не потому плох- что не "поэтичен", а потому- что той самке- зверушке- меньше шансов на "отдой" оставляет- хотя умишко шепчет о не "возвышенности"- валенка сего..

----------


## Фил

> Так а директор тоже работает...


Т.е. директор тоже себе зарплату уменьшил и продал Порше?
Тогда это образцовое предприятие где, скорее всего, заняты каким-то нужным делом.

Потому что я был свидетелем других случаев, когда уменьшали, якобы временно, зарплату именно тем, кто работает
(ну а зачем платить больше, если их на рынке рабочей силы полно и полно желающих работать за меньшие деньги), но на образе жизни директоров это никак не отразилось. Жемчуг помельче покупать не стали.

----------

Дубинин (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не соглашусь! У самки- зверушки- отняли идеал- отдаиваемого успешного в обществе лопушка. А куркул- мироед, не потому плох- что не "поэтичен", а потому- что той самке- зверушке- меньше шансов на "отдой" оставляет- хотя умишко шепчет о не "возвышенности"- валенка сего..


Так денег то, я так понял, "мироеду" было не жалко.
Сам способ их получения не подходит.

----------

Альбина (22.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Т.е. директор тоже себе зарплату уменьшил и продал Порше?
> Тогда это образцовое предприятие где, скорее всего, заняты каким-то нужным делом.
> 
> Потому что я был свидетелем других случаев, когда уменьшали, якобы временно, зарплату именно тем, кто работает
> (ну а зачем платить больше, если их на рынке рабочей силы полно и полно желающих работать за меньшие деньги), но на образе жизни директоров это никак не отразилось. Жемчуг помельче покупать не стали.


Соглашусь, у знакомой на РЖД, экономят и затягивают пояса на премиях кого угодно, но не начальников (эта граница начинается с того- кто распределяет спускаемые с верху деньги)

----------

Фил (22.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Соглашусь, у знакомой на РЖД, экономят и затягивают пояса на премиях кого угодно, но не начальников (эта граница начинается с того- кто распределяет спускаемые с верху деньги)


Все ушло на "молельную комнату" Якунина!
Кстати, жертвует, наверное, миллионами.
Какой хороший человек!

----------

Дубинин (22.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Так денег то, я так понял, "мироеду" было не жалко.
> Сам способ их получения не подходит.


Ну инстинкт тут рулит: и "лопушок" и "куркул", далеко не "альфы"- (которым вообще не надо быть "хорошим за что-то"- они получают всё и так), но первые оба должны быть ценны ресурсом (положением, готовностью заботится, и пр) и при прочих равных- "лопушок"- желаннее (инстинктивно)- из за простоты отъёма плодов "заботы".

----------


## Фил

> Ну инстинкт тут рулит: и "лопушок" и "куркул", далеко не "альфы"- (которым вообще не надо быть "хорошим за что-то"- они получают всё и так), но первые оба должны быть ценны ресурсом (положением, готовностью заботится, и пр) и при прочих равных- "лопушок"- желаннее (инстинктивно)- из за простоты отъёма плодов "заботы".


Может и так, а может и не так!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы упускаете одну важную вещь и смешиваете все в кучу.
> Собственник (рантье, хозяин) не платит всю зарплату рабочему. 
> Часть ее он присваивает в виде прибыли.


Простой вопрос. А что должно являться ВСЕЙ зарплатой?)) 

Вы вообще в курсе, как организуется любой бизнес? Бывает так, что ХОЗЯИН в первые несколько лет вообще прибыли не получает. Он только вкладывает и вкладывает и вкладывает и расширяется. И берет себе меньше своих сотрудников. Потому что ему надо выплатить заемы и оборудование. Не путайте Российских бизнесменов, которые присвоили себе фабрики во время перестройки.





> Вы путаете результат труда и эксплуатацию (неправомерное присвоение результата труда)


 А где грань между этим? 





> Недостаток денежных средств, которые я заработать не могу, а украсть возможности нет. Мало заслуг наверное, воровать не дают.


А у Вас их и не будет. Потому что вы видите только два выхода - воровать или быть наемным рабочим. А кто зарабатывает деньги и развивает производство - только вор. В таком случае Вы бе поняли мою мысль о безнравственности. Вы ЛИЧНО одеваетесь? Едите? Пользуетесь транспортом? в кино ходите?

В таком случае вы ПОКРЫВАЕТЕ ВОРОВСТВО ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЕЙ ЭКСПЛУАТАТОРОВ. Которые шьют и продают Вам одежду, производят продукты питания, показывают фильмы и спектакли. И которые эксплуатируют наемных рабов. И отсюда - Вы лично поощряете весь этот круговорот.

А так, Ваши рассуждения о бизнесе действительно на уровне коммунистических идей. Тем не менее, весь мир пользуется услугами предпринимателей. Включая Вас самих. А если Вы хотите быть чистеньким, то Вы, как минимум,
а) должны сам изготавливать себе одежду и продукты питания
б) жить на необитаемом острове.




> И какая же на нем ответственность? Что будет если он его "не удержит на плаву"?  Всего то лишится бесплатной кормушки.
> Это все равно, что сказать "на мне лежит ответственность за меня".
> "почему топ-менеджер столько получает? на нем ответственность за высокооплачиваемого сотрудника его самого"


))Понятно. Вы никогда не были топ менеджером.




> А.. ну понятно....
> Вы о наболевшем...
> Так бандиты тоже церкви строят, разное бывает.
> Они, как бы, не просто воруют, но и бедным помогают тоже.


Я Вас поняла. Деньги - зло.)) И когда их вообще нет, наверно - это добро. И даже, если ты умница и сшил сто тысяч сапог лично и тебе их оплатили, потому что ты шьешь отличные великолепные сапоги и даже платишь подоходный налог, то это плохо. А когда ты даешь своим друзьям работу и за нее платишь столько, что их устраивает - ты все равно эксплуататор, или отдай им все, что заработал вообще. Надо делать сапоги бесплатно. Тогда не придраться вообще не к чему.




> Я тружусь не то что "пополам", а гораздо больше собственника предприятия.
> Вы думаете я получу половину предприятия?


Откройте уже тогда свое)) И хоть немного тогда поймете организацию любого предприятия.) Почему-то считаетеся, что человек, который основывает бизнес - вообще никак не работает при этом. И что не все предприятия основаны на воровстве и эксплуатации. Да если ты лично не проконтролируешь буквально все, обанкротишься. И порой хозяину приходится подтянуть поясок и оплатить электроэнергию, самому почти не покушать, а вот зарплату выплатить. Маркс - не единственный критерий в определении эксплуатации. 

Но, боюсь, Вы не поймете про что я. Слишком Маркс силен у Вас) И слишком сильны российские представления о бизнесе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Простой вопрос. А что должно являться ВСЕЙ зарплатой?))


  @*Фил* застрял в позапрошлом веке социологии, в учении о прибавочной стоимости ))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> @*Фил* застрял в позапрошлом веке социологии, в учении о прибавочной стоимости ))


Это нормальная позиция наемного работника) Который рассуждает о легкости заработка его работодателя.)

Кстати, да. В Америке тоже халявы нет.  :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> @*Фил* застрял в позапрошлом веке социологии, в учении о прибавочной стоимости ))


Ага, а сейчас что, модерн?

----------


## Нико

> Ага, а сейчас что, модерн?


Ехидный Хос ещё и не то скажет))).

----------


## Фил

> Это нормальная позиция наемного работника) Который рассуждает о легкости заработка его работодателя.)
> 
> Кстати, да. В Америке тоже халявы нет.


Представьте, я хозяин, Вы - работник. Только 2 человека. Вы хороший хозяин, трудолюбивый и работаете наравне со мной. Мы что-то сделали и заработали 1000 монет за вычетом амортизации и накладных расходов. 
Сколько должна быть зарплата? Правильно, 500 монет каждому, мы ведь одинаково работали.
Оборудование Ваше? Так амортизацию мы уже учли.
А Вы предлагаете сделать следующее, отдать работнику 100 монет - ему этого и так хватит, все вообще получают по 90, пусть еще спасибо скажет, что работа есть. А себе взять 900.
И это по Вашему - нормально, и еще всех агитируете стать мелкобуржуазными "мелкими хозяйчиками" и любить зверьков.

Да, когда я покупаю вещи сделаные в Китае я умножаю скорбь на этой Земле, когдя я покупаю наушники за 300 рублей за которые рабочему заплатили 1 рубль, и пусть еще спасибо скажет, у нас тут очередь.
Но я отдаю себе отчет во всей мерзости такого мироустройства, а Вы - нет,

----------


## Фил

> Ехидный Хос ещё и не то скажет))).


Пусть Тома Пикети почитает сначала.

----------


## Фил

И "сачковать" никто не будет, если платить будете столько, сколько человек заработал, а не среднерыночную зарплату разводненную безработными.
А то вся оптимизация - где бы таджиков подешевле найти, как бы поставщика сырья прогнуть, чтобв дешевле купить, как бы покупателя обмануть, чтобв подороже продать.
А то не видать прибыли, как своих ушей. А то как же это без прибыли работать?!
А то что Ваши наемные работники живут в кредит - Вас не волнует?
Главное, чтобы рента была и буддизму ничто не мешало?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Представьте, я хозяин, Вы - работник. Только 2 человека. Вы хороший хозяин, трудолюбивый и работаете наравне со мной. Мы что-то сделали и заработали 1000 монет за вычетом амортизации и накладных расходов. 
> Сколько должна быть зарплата? Правильно, 500 монет каждому, мы ведь одинаково работали.
> Оборудование Ваше? Так амортизацию мы уже учли.
> А Вы предлагаете сделать следующее, отдать работнику 100 монет - ему этого и так хватит, все вообще получают по 90, пусть еще спасибо скажет, что работа есть. А себе взять 900.
> И это по Вашему - нормально, и еще всех агитируете стать мелкобуржуазными "мелкими хозяйчиками" и любить зверьков.
> 
> Да, когда я покупаю вещи сделаные в Китае я умножаю скорбь на этой Земле, когдя я покупаю наушники за 300 рублей за которые рабочему заплатили 1 рубль, и пусть еще спасибо скажет, у нас тут очередь.
> Но я отдаю себе отчет во всей мерзости такого мироустройства, а Вы - нет,


Я отдаю себе отчет во всей самсаре. И поэтому я буддистка. И посему я нахожу нравственные решения в любой ситуации. Карма моя это мне позволяет. Я вообще предпочитаю работать одна и сама с собой. И отвечать сама за все. 

В предложенном случае. Я дам ему 500 монет, если это то, что останется после всех выплат, но кроме накладных расходов и амортизации я вычту еще часть денег, чтобы вернуть мои вложения. Либо я предложу ему вложиться наравне со мной, тогда все будет пополам и прозрачно. Но поскольку я знаю самсару, я просто исключу любое сотрудничество такого рода. Потому что мне может попасться такой Фил, который посчитает, что я распорядилась деньгами неправильно. 

Что касается безнравственности - Вы впали в крайность. Будда не считал коммерцию неблагим делом, кроме случаев, когда нарушались 10 Благих. 

Да, я знаю симпатичного американского предпринимателя - эксплуататора. Это - Форрест Гамп))

----------


## Фил

Будда и проституцию неблагим делом не считал!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Какие вложения?
Это уже нетто 1000, за вычетом расходов на закупку сырья.
Или Вы хотите взять процент за пользование своими денежными средствами?

----------


## Крымский

> Представьте, я хозяин, Вы - работник. Только 2 человека. Вы хороший хозяин, трудолюбивый и работаете наравне со мной. Мы что-то сделали и заработали 1000 монет за вычетом амортизации и накладных расходов. 
> Сколько должна быть зарплата? Правильно, 500 монет каждому, мы ведь одинаково работали.


Нет, конечно. Работник не имеет рисков собственника, например. Обычно правило такое: больше ответственности/рисков == больше размер компенсации.




> Оборудование Ваше? Так амортизацию мы уже учли.


Расчет будет выглядеть иначе, если включить в формулу предприятие, как третье лицо.
На этом даже корпоративное право настаивает, я это не сам придумал.

----------


## Крымский

> Пусть Тома Пикети почитает сначала.


Я читал, например. Расчеты у него другие  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Представьте, я хозяин, Вы - работник. Только 2 человека. 
> ...
> Но я отдаю себе отчет во всей мерзости такого мироустройства, а Вы - нет,


Романтический социализм - это, конечно, прекрасно, пока он в голове и на форуме. Можно сладко грустить о несовершенстве мира. Но ни на что иное он не годен.
Опыт России XX века прекрасно продемонстрировал, к чему приводит запрет частной собственности на орудия производства и на использование наемной рабочей силы.

----------


## Фил

> Романтический социализм - это, конечно, прекрасно, пока он в голове и на форуме. Можно сладко грустить о несовершенстве мира. Но ни на что иное он не годен.
> Опыт России XX века прекрасно продемонстрировал, к чему приводит запрет частной собственности на орудия производства и на использование наемной рабочей силы.


Вот именно, продемонстрировал что это прекрасно работает. Иначе бы никто не стал воровать завод Уралмаш или сеть энергетических компаний, например.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, конечно. Работник не имеет рисков собственника, например. Обычно правило такое: больше ответственности/рисков == больше размер компенсации.
> 
> 
> 
> Расчет будет выглядеть иначе, если включить в формулу предприятие, как третье лицо.
> На этом даже корпоративное право настаивает, я это не сам придумал.


Риск собственника возникает из понятия частной собственности, которое возникает из нарушения принципа личной неприкосновенности то есть - насилия. Таким образом, я беру себе больше, потому что "я вам сейчас в лицо ударю и все".

----------


## Фил

И чем рискует собственник? Своей же собственностью. Причем чем ее больше, тем больше его рента. Т.е. его доход зависит не от труда, а от собственности, которую он украл или получил в наследство (кто то украл для него раньше)
В последнем американском списке Форбс сплошь наследники, если вы читали Пикети.

Не беспокойтесь, ренту на свои носки вы не получите.

----------


## Крымский

> Риск собственника возникает из понятия частной собственности ...


Конечно, частная собственность предполагает риск потери и ответственность владельца, прежде всего.




> И чем рискует собственник? Своей же собственностью.


Это уже зависит от характера собственности. 
Например, если вы владелец пистолета, то рискуете вы очень многим, а не только пистолетом.




> Причем чем ее больше, тем больше его рента.


Да, но формула все же другая используется для объяснения феномена  :Smilie: 




> В последнем американском списке Форбс сплошь наследники, если вы читали Пикетти.


Это не так,  Пикетти приводит в качестве примера больше европейские страны, но смысл тот же.
Его работы про национальное богатство и капитал, а не про частную собственность, мне кажется.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Фил. Эспешиал фор ю))

http://buddha.by/buddizm-dlya-biznesa

http://buddhism.org.ua/vchennya/stat...tivnyj-biznes/

http://www.buddhism.ru/buddiyskiy-vzglyad-v-biznese/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот именно, продемонстрировал что это прекрасно работает. Иначе бы никто не стал воровать завод Уралмаш или сеть энергетических компаний, например.


Ну да, на уровне тяж. промышленности, может, и работает, и то с оговорками (чот как не посмотрю на строительную технику - все сплошные Каттерпиллеры)))). Но ширпотребовский автопром дальше Жыгуля почему-то продвинуться так и не смог, при всех природных и трудовых ресурсах.
Ну и эксперимент с НЭПом тоже был весьма показателен.
Так что, Фил, ваши романтические социалистические идеалы к реальной жизни отношения не имеют никакого. Точнее, они применимы, но в условиях монашеского общежития, причем желательно в скиту, в отрыве от цивилизации. А в реальной человеческой жизни двигателем всегда будут рага, двеша и моха, и искусство управления состоит не в их подавлении, а в разумном сдерживании и направлении в нужное русло.

----------


## Фил

> Фил. Эспешиал фор ю))
> 
> http://buddha.by/buddizm-dlya-biznesa
> 
> http://buddhism.org.ua/vchennya/stat...tivnyj-biznes/
> 
> http://www.buddhism.ru/buddiyskiy-vzglyad-v-biznese/


Вы это читали?
Это попытки оправдать собственную жадность и безнравственность. Вместо того чтобы честно сказать "я - дерьмо" какие то песни про российскую действительность и серый импорт.

----------

АртёмМ (23.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, на уровне тяж. промышленности, может, и работает, и то с оговорками (чот как не посмотрю на строительную технику - все сплошные Каттерпиллеры)))). Но ширпотребовский автопром дальше Жыгуля почему-то продвинуться так и не смог, при всех природных и трудовых ресурсах.
> Ну и эксперимент с НЭПом тоже был весьма показателен.
> Так что, Фил, ваши романтические социалистические идеалы к реальной жизни отношения не имеют никакого. Точнее, они применимы, но в условиях монашеского общежития, причем желательно в скиту, в отрыве от цивилизации. А в реальной человеческой жизни двигателем всегда будут рага, двеша и моха, и искусство управления состоит не в их подавлении, а в разумном сдерживании и направлении в нужное русло.


Так и бодхичитта и метта тоже, можно так подумать, имеют ограниченное применение в общине монахов, а в реальной жизни надо воровать, грабить, давить и идти по головам. Добро должно быть с кулаками?
Слышать призывы к обману и воровству, это не по буддийски, даже если вы сами вынуждены этим заниматься.
Даже бандиты не призывают заниматься бандитизмом, а наоборот всячески это скрывают.

А по поводу Жигулей. Вы еще приведите как аргумент колбасу, игровую приставку, порнографический HD-канал и возможность взять ипотеку.

----------

Дубинин (23.10.2015), Эделизи (23.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Сокровища благородных таковы:
> 
> 1. Простая пища.
> 2. Простая одежда.
> 3. Простое жильё.
> 4. Простое имущество.


Все в точности, как у англо-саксонского протестантизма!  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (23.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Все в точности, как у англо-саксонского протестантизма!


Не в точности. Используя доктрину о предопределенности Жана Кальвина появление которой пришлось как раз на развитие свободных городов (бурж) коммерческий успех приобрел свойства знака указывающего на избранность. При отсутствии других объективных знаков.
Богатство можно измерить в количественном отношении.
Идеи кальвинизма присутствуют в большинстве протестантских сект, т.к. они бесшовно ложатся на капиталистическую идеологию.
Это дает инструмент "морального оправдания" - я богатый, потому что я много работал, ты не богатый - ты мало работаешь, работай еще больше и разбогатеешь.
А если не разбогатеешь - значит так угодно Господу.

----------


## Алик

1917 год. Внучка декабриста слышит шум на улице
и посылает прислугу узнать, в чем дело.
Вскоре прислуга возвращается.
- Там революция, барыня!
- О, революция! Это великолепно! Мой дед тоже был
революционером! И чего же они хотят?
- Они хотят, чтобы не было богатых.
- Странно. А мой дедушка хотел, чтобы  бедных не было.

----------

Альбина (23.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2015), Паня (23.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (23.10.2015), Харуказе (23.10.2015), Эделизи (23.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Не в точности. Используя доктрину о предопределенности Жана Кальвина появление которой пришлось как раз на развитие свободных городов (бурж) коммерческий успех приобрел свойства знака указывающего на избранность. При отсутствии других объективных знаков.
> Богатство можно измерить в количественном отношении.
> Идеи кальвинизма присутствуют в большинстве протестантских сект, т.к. они бесшовно ложатся на капиталистическую идеологию.
> Это дает инструмент "морального оправдания" - я богатый, потому что я много работал, ты не богатый - ты мало работаешь, работай еще больше и разбогатеешь.
> А если не разбогатеешь - значит так угодно Господу.


И при этом при всем:

1. Простая пища.
2. Простая одежда.
3. Простое жильё.
4. Простое имущество.

Культура избыточного и демонстративного потребления это надстройка над протестантской этикой, 
они в конфликте постоянном находятся.

----------

Фил (23.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Культура избыточного и демонстративного потребления это надстройка над протестантской этикой, 
> они в конфликте постоянном находятся.


Как то они решили эту проблему, вот уж сколько веков, и все в конфликте?

----------


## Эделизи

> : В Питере постоянных учителей теперь нет, но часто заезжают разные.


А как же целый дацан в Питере? Будда Бальжиевич больше не учит?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хоть и есть сутты, где говорится о богатении в рабах, в Сигаловада сутте, потеря богатства домохозяином, считается порочным последствием, но есть сутта, где как мне кажется, говорится о противоположных идеалах и причём в этой сутте Будда сформулировал вдохновленное четверостишие перед слушающим его мирянином:
> .


Насколько понимаю, Будда давал Учения в соответствии со стремлением и возможностями учеников. Так наставления в Сигаловада-сутте для мирян, для тех кто стремиться как можно лучше прожить эту жизнь и получить хорошее перерождение. Наставления большинства других сутт, для бхикшу стремящихся к Нирване.

Также в ряде сутт Будда вдохновляет мирян, оставить привязанности и устремиться к Дхарме.

----------

Алик (23.10.2015), Фил (23.10.2015), Эделизи (23.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ": "Если вы устали от привязанностей, вам будет не нужно богатство. Оставьте всё своё имущество, и вы избавитесь также и от родственников (по видимому говорится о родственниках, которых интересует богатство, или просто даже наследство). Оставьте родные места, и привязанности и отвращение утихнут сами собой".
> 
> Десять сокровищ – это десять деяний:
> 1. Устреми ум к Дхарме.
> 2. Практикуй Дхарму, живя как нищий.
> 3. Веди жизнь нищего до самой смерти.
> 4. Встреть смерть в пещере.
> 5. Откажись от своего положения в обществе.
> 6. Займи место среди псов (т.е. в низших слоях).
> ...


В тибетских традициях тоже различаются разные уровни мотивации. Не все ведь "устали" от самсары и готовы стать монахом или отшельником.

Тем, кто заботить о сансарном счастье важно помнить и о том, что в этой жизни долго не жить и стоит также создать условия для хорошего перерождения. Но это не отменяет заботу о собственном нынешнем благополучии и уж тем более заботы о родственниках.

Всё от мотивации зависит, кто готов оставить дом ради освобождения, тому  Десять сокровищ Ламы Шабкара в помощь, но если жить в миру и пытаться следовать этим заповедям - то можно только навредить себе и близким.

----------


## Крымский

> Как то они решили эту проблему, вот уж сколько веков, и все в конфликте?


Нет, пару веков в конфликте всего и не решили пока. Массово принимают Прозак, медитацию и другие горькие пилюли  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (23.10.2015), Фил (23.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а в реальной жизни надо


Эх, не понимаете вы, что такое диалектика )))




> Вы еще приведите как аргумент


Нет, не стану, все равно ваши фантазии никакими аргументами не прошибить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это дает инструмент "морального оправдания" - я богатый, потому что я много работал, ты не богатый - ты мало работаешь, работай еще больше и разбогатеешь.
> А если не разбогатеешь - значит так угодно Господу.


Но при этом, в обществах, построенных по этим принципам, такой уровень социальной защиты, какой нам и не снился, что особенно заметно в законодательно закрепленном отношении к инвалидам, к примеру.
Странно, правда? )))

----------


## Крымский

> Странно, правда? )))


Нет, и довольно легко выяснить, кто с этого имеет гешефт и наживает.
Рассказы о том, что эти системы созданы гуманистами, не подтверждаются бухгалтерской отчетностью, извините.
Современные государственные система социальной защиты, продления жизни, медицинского обслуживания всегда и везде "кормушки" для элит и бизнеса.

----------

Фил (23.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хоть и есть сутта, где говорится о богатении в рабах, а в Сигаловада сутте, потеря богатства домохозяином считается порочным последствием, но есть сутта, где как мне кажется, говорится о противоположных идеалах и причём в этой сутте Будда сформулировал вдохновленное четверостишие перед слушающим его мирянином:
> 
> Из Упасака сутты:
> 
> Чудесно не владеть ничем
> Когда ты понял и пережил Дхамму.
> Смотри как люди захвачены своей собственностью,
> Как люди живут привязанными друг к другу.
> 
> ...


Несмотря не период аскетизма, Будда кушал. Как он добывал себе пропитание? Не работая? Ну, так я тоже буду паинькой, и перестану заботиться о хлебе насущном, если кто-то меня начнет кормить. И еще мою родню возьмет в царский дворец на полное жизнеобеспечение.




> Но так сказал Совершенный: 
> Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет и заботу от сынов; 
> Кто имеет стада, тот имеет и заботу от стад,
> Ибо звенья бытия – причина людских забот; 
> У кого нет их, у того нет и заботы.


Ну да, звенья бытия. Но вот только звенья эти мы выбросить пока не можем. Сам Будда шел к своему состоянию через эти звенья, а когда пробудился, то все равно не бил баклуши, а утрудился учить. Весь вопрос в правильном видении и отсутствии привязанности.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы это читали?
> Это попытки оправдать собственную жадность и безнравственность. Вместо того чтобы честно сказать "я - дерьмо" какие то песни про российскую действительность и серый импорт.


Фил, такое впечатление, что Вы советуете всем не кушать, а сам стыдитесь, но все-таки кушаете. 

Поэтому все то, о чем Вы вещаете - парадоксально.

Я - не дерьмо. У меня есть природа Будды, которую я выковыриваю из неведенья. Впадение в крайности - неблагой поступок. Каждый буддист, если он мирянин, должен нацелиться на благо окружающих.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А как же целый дацан в Питере? Будда Бальжиевич больше не учит?


Учит. Но я не его лекции не хожу.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, такое впечатление, что Вы советуете всем не кушать, а сам стыдитесь, но все-таки кушаете. 
> 
> Поэтому все то, о чем Вы вещаете - парадоксально.
> 
> Я - не дерьмо. У меня есть природа Будды, которую я выковыриваю из неведенья. Впадение в крайности - неблагой поступок. Каждый буддист, если он мирянин, должен нацелиться на благо окружающих.


Это все, о чем Вы вещаете - парадоксально.
Если уж Вы сводите к таким абсурдным понятиям как "кушать", то ответьте на вопрос:
Предметы роскоши для какого нибудь рантье такая же необходимая вещь как коробка доширака для бомжа?

А вообще, про бытие рантье есть замечательная книга Сартра "Тошнота".
Вы сводите мои слова к абсурду, чтобы выигрышно  смотреться на этом фоне.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сокровища благородных таковы:
> 
> 1. Простая пища.
> 2. Простая одежда.
> 3. Простое жильё.
> 4. Простое имущество.


Ну да. Но все относительно. Если спросить у Берлускони насчет простоты, он тоже скажет, что все у него простое. Знаю очень богатых людей, которых внешне не отличить от бухгалтера средней руки.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это все, о чем Вы вещаете - парадоксально.
> Если уж Вы сводите к таким абсурдным понятиям как "кушать", то ответьте на вопрос:
> Предметы роскоши для какого нибудь рантье такая же необходимая вещь как коробка доширака для бомжа?
> 
> А вообще, про бытие рантье есть замечательная книга Сартра "Тошнота".
> Вы сводите мои слова к абсурду, чтобы выигрышно  смотреться на этом фоне.


Мне всегла казалось, что весь вопрос в ПРИВЯЗАННОСТИ к тому, что у тебя есть, а в том, что у тебя есть. И в том, что в силу яда привязанности ты цепляешься за вещи и ЧЕРЕЗ ЭТО накапливаешь неблагое, а если эти вещи у тебя есть без погони за тем, чтобы их иметь - ничего плохого в этом нет. 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/17/sakya_trizin.html




> Сакья Тризин Ринпоче. О верном и неверном подходах к практике Дхармы
> 
> В первой строчке учения сказано: « Если у вас есть привязанность к этой жизни, вы не являетесь практиком Дхармы». То есть, чтобы быть настоящим практиком Дхармы, нужно, по меньшей мере, не иметь привязанности к этой жизни. Ведь эта жизнь мимолетна, лишена сути, подобна миражу. Если считать мираж озера источником воды, то так и не утолишь жажду. 
> 
> Подобным образом, если мы будем цепляться за эту жизнь, то не сумеем исполнить своих желаний. Чем бы мы ни занимались, какую бы практику Дхармы ни выполняли, будь то изучение Дхармы, размышление или медитация, с таким цеплянием наша практика будет средством достижения процветания в этой жизни, не подлинной Дхармой. 
> 
> Великий индийский наставник Васубандху говорил: «Основываясь на чистом нравственном поведенном поведении, слушай Дхарму, размышляй и медитируй». Это порядок, общая структура практики, которой придерживаются во всех традициях: Хинаяне, Махаяне и Ваджраяне. 
> 
> В первой строчке, где сказано: «Если у вас есть привязанность к этой жизни, вы не являетесь практиком Дхармы», напрямую объясняется, что значит придерживаться верного подхода к практике Дхармы, и что значит — неверного. 
> ...


Если бы у нас у большинства была бы возможность жить и не работать, наверно, Ваши слова бы чего-то значили бы. Почему Будда не высказывался о работе на пропитание в принципе, а говорил только о пяти неблагих профессиях?

Так. Давайте конкретно по пунктам.

*Что ВЫ делаете для того, чтобы все раздать и перестать работать вообще на кого-то? Чтобы бросить детей, родителей в старости жилье и уйти в пещеру? Только при таком раскладе Ваши заявления чего-то стоят.*

----------


## Фил

> Мне всегла казалось, что весь вопрос в ПРИВЯЗАННОСТИ к тому, что у тебя есть, а в том, что у тебя есть. И в том, что в силу яда привязанности ты цепляешься за вещи и ЧЕРЕЗ ЭТО накапливаешь неблагое, а если эти вещи у тебя есть без погони за тем, чтобы их иметь - ничего плохого в этом нет. 
> 
> http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/17/sakya_trizin.html
> 
> 
> 
> Если бы у нас у большинства была бы возможность жить и не работать, наверно, Ваши слова бы чего-то значили бы. Почему Будда не высказывался о работе на пропитание в принципе, а говорил только о пяти неблагих профессиях?
> 
> Так. Давайте конкретно по пунктам.
> ...


Я фигею, дорогая редакция!  :EEK!: 
Я говорил о том, что не надо паразитировать на обществе и эксплуатировать чужой труд на манер крупного рогатого скота.
Что творческий труд - естественная потребность человека.

А Вы мне говорите

*Что ВЫ делаете для того, чтобы все раздать и перестать работать вообще на кого-то? Чтобы бросить детей, родителей в старости жилье и уйти в пещеру? Только при таком раскладе Ваши заявления чего-то стоят.*

Я не могу такой переход отследить, от одной мысли к другой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, ранее Вы всем советовали изучать любимый Вами Ламрим, а сами Вы следуете тому что там написано, в частности об отречении, породили такое качество, стараетесь? И чтобы практиковать тантру, вроде бы как надо породить три основы пути, куда входит отречение, а в группе буддизм, в споре с тхеравадинами, Вы писали что Вам тибетский буддизм ближе из-за тантры.


Да. Все так и есть. Но надо четко отслеживать впадение в крайности, а проживание в пещере никак не гарантирует продуктивной практики. Если твой ум не готов, это не имеет смысла. А готовится он постепенно. Честно, меня кроме Дхармы ничего не интересует. не вижу вообще смысла ни в чем другом. Думаю, Дхармой вообще можно заниматься только при хотя бы небольшом зачатке отречения.  

Но все вопросы рассматриваются с точки зрения пользы. Я могу отдать, что у меня есть - совершенно свободно, оставив только необходимое и достаточное для скромного проживания. Но этим я вряд ли помогу кому-то как следует. С точки зрения следования Дхарме.Считаю нужным поддерживать здоровье тела, а на это нужны определенные средства. Пусть и по минимуму, но нужны. 

Я буддистка-мирянка. Живу в семье, с престарелой мамой и дочерью-тинэйджером. В городе, где юродивой выглядеть нельзя. А иначе заработать ничего не удастся. И пока они не освободили меня сами, я их не брошу. Буддизм не требует аскетизма, а тантрик вполне может быть мирянином. Если я остригу волосы, перейду на жмыхо и оденусь в рубище - это не значит отречение. Отречение может быть и при том, что ты внешне выглядишь соответственно среде, в которой живешь, а вопрос в том, как видит все это твой ум и сколько привязывается. И на что ты тратишь свои усилия. Если человек попал в какие-то условия кармически - значит, -это то самое место для его эффективной практики. Когда задачи по данной практике будут выполнены, человек попадет в другое место. 

Кстати, рождение богатым - это один из видов кармических заслуг, а именно - щедрости в предыдущих жизнях))

Вопрос практики для меня - четкая осознанность и преобразование ума. И гибкость.

Моя мама состарилась. И мне четко видно, что меня ждет уже очень скоро. 

На 100 процентов никто не может из нас быть идеальным. Так что вопрос только в том, насколько мы стараемся отогнуть пальцы нашему неведенью. Теми или иными средствами.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я фигею, дорогая редакция! 
> Я говорил о том, что не надо паразитировать на обществе и эксплуатировать чужой труд на манер крупного рогатого скота.
> Что творческий труд - естественная потребность человека.
> 
> А Вы мне говорите
> 
> *Что ВЫ делаете для того, чтобы все раздать и перестать работать вообще на кого-то? Чтобы бросить детей, родителей в старости жилье и уйти в пещеру? Только при таком раскладе Ваши заявления чего-то стоят.*
> 
> Я не могу такой переход отследить, от одной мысли к другой.


ооооо наконец-то. 

А Вы тогда отделите яйца от цыплят))) А то такое впечатление, что вы живете на отдельном острове.

И дайте мне пример творческого труда в современном мире, где у человека нет никаких клиентов и работодателей. 

И детально о паразитизме. Я так и не поняла, сколько я должна заплатить моему сотруднику за работу, чтобы это не был паразитизм с моей стороны - дайте четкие инструкции))

Кстати, а если мой сотрудник зарабатывает в моей фирме больше меня - согласно его заслугам, то это - не паразитизм? 

Каким образом оплачивать труд творческого человека, которого я нанимаю на работу. 

А коза мне должна уже быть благодарна, что я ее кормлю, лечу и укрываю от холода, пусть даже в обмен на молоко. А продав молоко, плачу за хлев и сено для нее. А иначе пусть она идет в чисто поле и покоряется естесственному природному отбору.

----------


## Эделизи

> Но при этом, в обществах, построенных по этим принципам, такой уровень социальной защиты, какой нам и не снился, что особенно заметно в законодательно закрепленном отношении к инвалидам, к примеру.
> Странно, правда? )))


Ничуть не странно. Социальную защиту создала конкуренция с СССР, как утверждают многие социологи.

----------


## Фил

> И дайте мне пример творческого труда в современном мире, где у человека нет никаких клиентов и работодателей.


Любой труд который делается только потому, что не делать это невозможно.
Это может быть все что угодно, начиная от художника и заканчивая бухгалтером.

He deals the cards as a meditation
And those he plays never suspect
He doesn't play for the money he wins
He doesn't play for respect
He deals the cards to find the answer
The sacred geometry of chance
The hidden law of a probable outcome
The numbers lead a dance





> И детально о паразитизме. Я так и не поняла, сколько я должна заплатить моему сотруднику за работу, чтобы это не был паразитизм с моей стороны - дайте четкие инструкции)) Кстати, а если мой сотрудник зарабатывает в моей фирме больше меня - согласно его заслугам, то это - не паразитизм?


Заплатите поровну. Как Вы оцените вклад каждого, если все работают одинаково? Тогда, чем больше все вместе заработают, тем больше все и получат.
А так что?
Продажнику - бонус 100%, а уборщице - ничего?




> Каким образом оплачивать труд творческого человека, которого я нанимаю на работу.


Я не знаю, чем Вы занимаетесь. Заплатите больше, чем он попросит. Тогда не ошибётесь.




> А коза мне должна уже быть благодарна, что я ее кормлю, лечу и укрываю от холода, пусть даже в обмен на молоко. А продав молоко, плачу за хлев и сено для нее. А иначе пусть она идет в чисто поле и покоряется естесственному природному отбору.


И даже коза уже Вам должна, о как! 
Имев несчастье родится на этой планете, она уже Вам должна.

----------


## Фил

> И дайте мне пример творческого труда в современном мире, где у человека нет никаких клиентов и работодателей.


Я когда-то читал про фирму одного человека, который был автором Microsoft Excel, забыл как его зовут. 
У него единственного была четкая система оплаты труда и каждый знал сколько получает его коллега и от чего это зависит.
И что нужно сделать, чтобы получить такую же зарплату.
Все движение денег было прозрачным, в том числе и gross и net earnings.

В остальном мире, размер зарплаты - это коммерческая тайна (т.е. какой-то обман), потому что зарплата определяется не трудом.
И не надо, это отнюдь не в России только.
Сладкая парочка Дольчик с Габбаной через Люксембургский оффшор бабки прокачивали - евробизнес.

----------


## Shus

Иногда читаю Фила с огромным удовольствием (без иронии и в позитивном смысле).
Вот и сейчас заглянул в тему. 
Архаика вкупе с невежеством, но пламенно и романтично, что и подкупает. :Kiss: 

Кстати в своих моделях, Вы забываете о капитале и рисках собственника, а также не по назначению используете термин "заработная плата". Она обычно либо за час, либо по расценке и входит в себестоимость продукции (амортизация не входит). Ну и доля в фин. результате - это не зарплата.

----------

Фил (23.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Ну спасибо!  :Smilie: 
Правильно, "доля в фин. результате - это не зарплата".
А откуда этот финансовый результат взялся?
Как эмерджентное свойство?
Да, это так, но это не повод его присваивать собственнику ос.

По поводу "рисков собственника" - у меня точно такие же риски, как и у собственника.
Ни больше ни меньше.
А то что у него по непонятной причине больше частной собственности изначально - я тут ни при чем.

----------


## Фил

> Кстати в своих моделях, Вы забываете о капитале и рисках собственника, а также не по назначению используете термин "заработная плата". Она обычно либо за час, либо по расценке и входит в себестоимость продукции (амортизация не входит).


Правильно, потому что этот термин извратили настолько, чтобы им можно было обозначить то, что соблаговолит оставить сеньор после своего права первой ночи.

А у топ-менеджеров, у них даже не "зарплата". У них..... "КОМПЕНСАЦИЯ" !
За моральный ущерб видимо.
Нелегко 5 млн. в день получать, не каждый вынесет  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

Анатхапиндика,человек несметного богатства, прозванный "покровителем сирот и другом бедных", услышав, что Будда остановился в бамбуковой роще вблизи Раджагрихи, немедленно отправился к Нему. Благословенный тотчас же увидел чистоту сердца Анатхапиндика и приветствовал его благостными словами. Анатхапиндика сказал: "Я вижу, что Ты - Будда, Благословенный, и хочу открыть Тебе мое сердце. Выслушай меня и посоветуй, как мне поступить. Моя жизнь полна работы, и я приобрел большое богатство, я окружен заботами. Тем не менее, я люблю свое дело и прилежу ему со всем усердием моим. Много людей работает у меня, и благосостояние их зависит от успеха моих предприятий. Но я слышал, как твои ученики восхваляют благодать и радость жизни отшельника и осуждают суету мирскую....
       Благословенный, говорят они, отказался от своего царства и нашел путь праведный и тем подал пример всем, как достичь Нирваны. Сердце мое жаждет поступить справедливо и стать благословением для всех моих ближних. Потому и хочу спросить Тебя, должен ли я отказаться от моего богатства и моих дел и, подобно Тебе, избрать бездомие, чтобы достичь благодати и праведной жизни?"
       Будда отвечал: "Благодать праведной жизни достигается каждым, кто следует благородному Пути Восьми Ступеней. Тот, кто привязан к богатству, пусть лучше отставит его, нежели позволит отравить им свое сердце, но тот, кто не привязан к богатству и кто, обладая им, праведно употребляет его, будет благословением своим ближним. Я говорю тебе, сохрани свое положение и еще усерднее приложи свое умение к делам твоим. Не жизнь, и не богатства, и не власть делают из человека раба, но лишь его привязанность к жизни, богатству и власти. Бикшу, который уходит из мира, чтобы вести жизнь беззаботную и бездеятельную, ничего не достигает. Ибо жизнь в лености есть отвращение, и немощь силы должна быть презираема. Дхарма Татхагаты не требует, чтобы человек непременно избрал бездомие или отказался от мира, конечно, если только он не чувствует к этому призвания. Но Дхарма Татхагаты требует, чтобы каждый человек освободился от иллюзии самости, очистил свое сердце, отказался от жажды к наслаждениям и вел праведную жизнь.
       И что бы человек ни делал - будет ли он ремесленником, купцом, или воином, или удалится из мира и посвятит себя молитвенному созерцанию, пусть он вложит все свое сердце и прилежание в свою работу, пусть он будет усердным и деятельным. И если он будет, как лотос, который растет в воде и, тем не менее, остается нетронутым ею, если он будет биться в жизни, не питая зависти и ненависти; если он будет вести жизнь не для услаждения самости, но лишь для истины, тогда радость, мир и благодать, несомненно, пребудут в сознании его".

----------


## Shus

> Ну спасибо! 
> Правильно, "доля в фин. результате - это не зарплата".
> А откуда этот финансовый результат взялся?
> Как эмерджентное свойство?
> Да, это так, но это не повод его присваивать собственнику ос.
> По поводу "рисков собственника" - у меня точно такие же риски, как и у собственника.
> Ни больше ни меньше.
> А то что у него по непонятной причине больше частной собственности изначально - я тут ни при чем.


Фил, я не буду участвовать в этом обсуждении, поскольку очень хорошо и на приличном уровне разбираюсь в этой теме (и в частности в труде и зарплате). Это моя последняя специальность и последняя значимая работа.

А читать буду с удовольствием. Романтика все-таки. :Smilie: 


Я бы вот с большим удовольствием завел какой-нибудь блог с названием "Социально-экономическая паразитология". Но, увы - нельзя объять необъятное.

"Сынок, ты чем уже полгода занимаешься?"
"Разрабатываю концепцию презентации инновационных способов привлечения финансовых инвестиций в проекты для мобильных приложений".
....

----------

Фил (23.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Так Вы разбираетесь в том, что есть. 
А я говорю о том, что это пусто.

----------

Shus (23.10.2015), Сергей Хос (23.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> создала конкуренция с СССР


ну хоть на что-то сгодилась эта дрянь ))))

----------

Фил (23.10.2015), Эделизи (23.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Так Вы разбираетесь в том, что есть. 
> А я говорю о том, что это пусто.


Вот и буду читать. Кроме мадхьямики. :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> ну хоть на что-то сгодилась эта дрянь ))))


ссср-а при позднем Брежневе, это да- нечто (аж сейчас вздрагивается). Но задумка-то какая! (у зверьков наверху- да-бы оправдать это "наверху"). У буржуев- всё скучно.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но задумка-то какая!


Это была не задумка, а замануха - на раннем этапе, а потом - оправдаха (если б не буржуи, мы б жили о-го-го как)
Да и тебе ли с твоим цинично-скептическим умом это не понимать ))))

----------

Дубинин (23.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Прозак бы ели!
Но это скоро будет. 70 лет - это флуктуация.

----------


## Крымский

> Прозак бы ели!
> Но это скоро будет. 70 лет - это флуктуация.


Не факт, что хватит на всех  :Smilie: 
Тот же Пикетти, исследуя расслоение и проблемы роста, как бы намекает, что и это поезд уже ушел.

----------

Фил (23.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Прозак бы ели!
> Но это скоро будет. 70 лет - это флуктуация.


Скорее флуктуация - рост возможностей цивилизации и научно-технический прогресс. Достигнутые за счет накопленной природой негэнтропии в виде углеводородного сырья.

Картинка конечно прикол с моей стороны по большему счёту(рухнуть ниже уровня 18го-19го веков представляется сложным), но на счёт флуктуации я практически уверен  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я никого в пещеры не звал, просто привёл тогда текст.


Я поняла)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Любой труд который делается только потому, что не делать это невозможно.
> Это может быть все что угодно, начиная от художника и заканчивая бухгалтером.


В каком смысле не делать невозможно? 




> Заплатите поровну. Как Вы оцените вклад каждого, если все работают одинаково? Тогда, чем больше все вместе заработают, тем больше все и получат.
> А так что?


Я заняла деньги на развитие производства, я рисковала ежедневно прогореть и не успеть, искала персонал, обучала его и так далее, и я должна платить всем поровну? Вы считаете, что мои дополнительные временные зарплаты, моральные риски, развитие производства не должны быть оплачены? Пока я не вытяну постепенно вложенное мною, я не собираюсь платить поровну тому, кто пришел на готовое, даже, если он делает ровно столько, сколько и я. Поровну - это когда вот мы двое, и все у нас на двоих ПОРОВНУ - и риски, и развитие, и банкротство, если не вытянем. ВОт тогда я готова отдать ровно половину. 

Наемный работник должен получать столько, сколько за такую работу получают в среднем по тарифу подобных работ в данной стране.  Если он редкий специалист и делает большой вклад в производство - он оплачивается и премируется соответственно. Плохо, когда его труд оплачивают меньше, чем обычно платят за такую работу. А так - человек заранее знал, на кого учится и какую зарплату в своей стране за это платят. Сколько получает работодатель(иногда это несколько владельцев-пайщиков) - его волновать не должно. А моральный аспект на усмотрение владельцев предприятия. Посчитают нужным заплатить больше, заплатят. А не нравятся тебе условия - не нанимайся к ним. Социализма так и не построили.




> Вы считаете
> Продажнику - бонус 100%, а уборщице - ничего?


 Именно. Каждому по труду. Топ менеджер обычно очень профессиональный и обученный человек. Вы просто мало знаете, в чем заключается работа топ менеджера. Иногда только ему одному благодаря все остальные получают зарплату. Он потратил время и деньги  на практический опыт и образование, его труд оплачивается больше. А если уборщица хочет больше получать - пусть она выучится и наработает подобный опыт. Продажа - очень нелегкое дело. И даже моральное напряжение тут совершенно иное.

Любая профессия оплачивается исходя из квалификации. Вы будете с этим спорить?




> Я не знаю, чем Вы занимаетесь. Заплатите больше, чем он попросит. Тогда не ошибётесь.


 Фил. На сколько больше? А не попросит ли он в два раза больше, чем ему полагается? Вы образование оплаты хоть немного понимаете? Как временные затраты помноженные на стоимость определенного продукта или услуги?





> И даже коза уже Вам должна, о как! 
> Имев несчастье родится на этой планете, она уже Вам должна.


Такова самсара. Козу доят и едят в соответствии с ее рождением в низших мирах. И это вопрос ее прошлых кармических заслуг. Причем тут я? Я не смогу сделать козу человеком и научить ее Дхарме. Поэтому я содержу это животное через определенный симбиоз. Она спасает меня от голода, а я спасаю от голода ее. В каком-то смысле и коза меня "ест".) Мое время, мои деньги. Я против вообще заведения животных. То количество, которое спасла от голода и холода - двух котов - содержу. Но я против вообще завода животных. Но если бы не было другого способа заработать и прокормить старых и малых, - завела бы ферму. 

Сейчас уже нет натурального хозяйства, когда все необходимое производилось в семье. Обмен товаром настолько развит, что вопрос об эктплуатации вообще не стоит. Это самсара, где все порождает страдания, с какой стороны не подойди. А выход - один. Странно слушать ваши рассуждения о богатых и рабах. Рабы - кармические должники, результат подоьен причине. Они в таком положении, потому что сами угнетали кого-то. А богатые имеют деньги в силу щедрости прошлых жизней. Все полны неведенья в самсаре, но просто быть богатым или бедным - не проступок. Проступок - проявление клеш и неблагое поведение в этой жизни.

----------


## Фил

Пема, Вы ужасные вещи говорите. По Вашему топ менеджеры Сечин или Якунин обладают каким-то космическим профессионализмом, если получают по 5 млн в день. 
Если Вам интересно я могу про каждый Ваш довод рассказать, что это не так. Только мне кажется, что Вам это неинтересно. Ну может если другим интересно.
Например:
Предпринимательский риск и существует вследствие дефектной нравственной природы прибыли, иначе никакого бы риска и не было. Это "я ворую, потому что меня тоже обокрали и в будущем обокрадут".
И с точки зрения капиталистической морали проституция не может быть безнравственной. А это - нонсенс.
Я знаком с большим количеством топ менеджеров и не видел среди них ни одного профессионала. Ни одного! Вашей протестантской этикой это не объясняется.

----------


## Фил

А скажите тогда, что мне надо изучить, чтобы получать по 5 млн рублей в день как Сечин?
Я это сразу же изучу, без проблем, хоть китайский язык!  :Smilie:  Если Вы говорите, что уборщице надо что-то там изучить, а раз не изучила - сама виновата.

----------


## Фил

Ну а самооправдание через карму - это универсально. Можно откреститься от чего угодно. 
У взяточников, аферистов, грабителей тоже своя мораль. Они тоже вырабатывают защитный механизм, что они чуть ли не благо совершают - повышают бдительность, учат внимательности.

----------


## Фил

И особенно показательно, что Вы даже не знаете, чем я занимаюсь, какая у меня должность и зарплата - но уже решили, что я не знаю как работает топ-менеджер.
Я это прекрасно знаю  :Smilie: 
Потому то так и грустно!

----------


## Крымский

> Я знаком с большим количеством топ менеджеров и не видел среди них ни одного профессионала. Ни одного! Вашей протестантской этикой это не объясняется.


Профессионала в чем? В области управления или коммуникаций не видели? Странно, их там много.
Или вам кажется, что топ-менеджер должен быть профессионалом в области программирования или низкотемпературной сварки?  :Smilie:

----------


## Солонго

> Рабы - кармические должники, результат подоьен причине. Они в таком положении, потому что сами угнетали кого-то.


Пема, здравствуйте.
Нельзя так рассуждать буддисту. Только будды знают историю прошлых жизней других существ и причины нынешней. А обычные существа могут относиться к другим существам с состраданием, презрением или безразличием. Тем более много примеров, когда человек сознательно и из самых благих мотивов уходит в буквальное рабство, служение другим людям, не получая за это ничего.
В Джатаке про бодхисаттву-капитана, показательна история, когда рабом был бодхисаттва. Результат подобен причине, но для нас причины не явные, а догадываться и фантазировать лучше не надо.

----------

Кеин (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

PampKin Head, как только условия сойдутся, плод созреет )
Для кого-то грин кард как постер на стене магазина - что есть, что нет. Для кого-то возможность пожить по другому.
Иногда, человеку достаточно дать в руки билет... и словно на автоматизме, его ум уже поглощен новыми действиями, человек уже в пути...
Я иногда сомневаюсь, существует ли у нас какая-то самостоятельная воля или же при возникновении условий, в нас просыпаются определенные тенденции и нас буквально несет куда-то...люди становятся на время словно немного одержимыми ))
Хотя, буддизм учит обратному - всего лишь начать успокаиваться )

----------

Анна А (11.11.2015), Эделизи (24.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

Известная фотоподборка. Запомнилось одно фото с комментарием:



Цетен, 81 год. Чогламсар, Ладак.
«Цетену было уже почти пятьдесят, когда у него отобрали большое стадо коз и яков и он был вынужден покинуть Тибет. Он один из двух тысяч тибетцев, живущих в лагере беженцев вблизи Чогламсара в Ладаке. Здесь у него только одна коза и небольшой участок земли, на котором он выращивает овощи».
«Я буддист, и поэтому могу быть счастливым где угодно», — говорит Цетен.

----------

Анна А (11.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.10.2015), Эделизи (24.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, здравствуйте.
> Нельзя так рассуждать буддисту. Только будды знают историю прошлых жизней других существ и причины нынешней. А обычные существа могут относиться к другим существам с состраданием, презрением или безразличием. Тем более много примеров, когда человек сознательно и из самых благих мотивов уходит в буквальное рабство, служение другим людям, не получая за это ничего.
> В Джатаке про бодхисаттву-капитана, показательна история, когда рабом был бодхисаттва. Результат подобен причине, но для нас причины не явные, а догадываться и фантазировать лучше не надо.


будды знают полностью. Мы можем тоже в какой-то мере судить, у кого какая карма - есть источники. 

Конечно с состраданием и помогать, где только можно. Рассуждать надо всегда. А в отношении козы можно только одно сделать, раз она уже родилась животным, - позаботиться о ней. Ничего безнравственного в использовании ее молока не вижу. Это совершенно нормальное дело. И коза от этого никак не страдает, если к животному относятся с любовью и заботятся как можно лучше. ВОпрос стоит только в причинении страданий и в закладывании неблагих семян собственной кармы. Не вижу, какие неблагие семена закладывает фермер, если он добросовествно заботится о хорошем состоянии своих стад. Абсурд Фила не поддерживаю.

В Джатаке Капитан не был рабом.  

закон кармы прост - из причины появляется плод, подобный причине, при наличии условий. В той или иной мере и с разной силой кармического возмездия. Без причины не бывает плода. Из одной причины не может появиться плод другой причины. 

Причинами богатства является щедрость в прошлых жизнях. И его за то, что он богат, упрекать нельзя, если он не получил это богатство безнравственным путем своими личными БЕЗНРАВСТВЕННЫМИ ДЕЙСТВИЯМИ.. По Филу - любой путь богатства безнравственный.

А вообще мы с теме о Грин карте)))

----------

Солонго (24.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Получение нетрудового дохода (ренты) - как раз безнравственное действие.

А Вы к нему призываете.
Человек то разве коза?

----------


## Фил

> Профессионала в чем? В области управления или коммуникаций не видели? Странно, их там много.
> Или вам кажется, что топ-менеджер должен быть профессионалом в области программирования или низкотемпературной сварки?


 Не видел профессионалов в области управления, финансов, маркетинга, рекламы например.

----------


## Крымский

> Не видел профессионалов в области управления, финансов, маркетинга, рекламы например.


Странно, может работу попробовать поменять и поработать с профессионалами теперь?  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.10.2015), Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Странно, может работу попробовать поменять и поработать с профессионалами теперь?


Так менял уже  :Smilie: 
Я ж не говорю что их нет. Да на мою зарплату из профнепригодность не влияет.

Я хотел самонадеянное высказывание Пемы оттенить, что далеко не всегда топ-менеджер получает свою "компенсацию" потому что он офигенный профессионал и без него бизнес встанет. 
Иной раз наоборот. Лучше б его и не было. Но большинство топ-менеджеров предпочитают даже и не вмешиваться в бизнес-процессы благоразумно, а просто получают свою компенсацию, тьфу, вот термин то!

Но евро-прошивку уже не перешибить, особенно если с бизнесом повезло. Тут еще чувство собственной исключительности и богоизбранности. Я же упоминал гражданина Кальвина.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Так менял уже


Значит это карма  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

У меня только что возникла догадка! 
Они выполняют декоративно-стабилизирующую функцию, как королева Англии...

Только вот как туда попасть?
Только по наследству или если повезет.
Но везет единицам.

----------


## Фил

> Значит это карма


Она, родимая!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так менял уже 
> Я ж не говорю что их нет. Да на мою зарплату из профнепригодность не влияет.
> 
> Я хотел самонадеянное высказывание Пемы оттенить, что далеко не всегда топ-менеджер получает свою "компенсацию" потому что он офигенный профессионал и без него бизнес встанет. 
> Иной раз наоборот. Лучше б его и не было. Но большинство топ-менеджеров предпочитают даже и не вмешиваться в бизнес-процессы благоразумно, а просто получают свою компенсацию, тьфу, вот термин то!
> 
> Но евро-прошивку уже не перешибить, особенно если с бизнесом повезло. Тут еще чувство собственной исключительности и богоизбранности. Я же упоминал гражданина Кальвина.


ФИл, значит, Вы признаете, что есть нормальные профессионалы и в топ-мэнеджерах?))) Я говорю только о таких.  и о добросовестных уборщицах-профессионалах, которые получают очень неплохо. ВОобще я за соцпринцип - каждому по труду. Добросовестному.

У меня евро прошивка. да)))Если считать нормальную логику в бизнесе и буддийский подход, в соотвествии с непричинением вреда и практикой 10 Благих. Не жаловаться и не заморачиваться - добросовестно работать, желательно не на дядю, раз уж приходится хлеб насущный заработать. Топ менеджеры вокруг - очень нужные в хозяйсте люди. Они дают предприятию большую прибыль, обучают людей и помогают им расти. И я нашла хороший и нравственный способ. Совершенно соответствующий буддийским нравственным нормам. ))

А на современном этапе при кризисе уже замечательно, что у тебя есть какая-то работа. Делаюшь ту, которая есть для тебя и получаешь ту оплату, которую тебе предлагают, если за такой род труда выше не предлагают. Ура.

Боюсь, Вам трудно пришлось бы в Америке))

----------


## Фил

А уборщица работает меньше финансового директора? При условии что оба работают по 8 часов в день ?

Хм...
А вот слышал про уборщицу  - кандидата филологических наук. Из Ташкента, но русская.
Она, судя по Вашей схеме, "не на то училась", и по сравнению с Вами - полная дура и лентяйка.
Ей надо было "свое дело открыть" - и сдохнуть без денег.

----------


## Фил

А Вам то как хорошо в кризис!
Столько дешевой рабочей силы! И еще и текущим сотрудникам зарплату можно понизить - нечего выше рынка получать?

А почему мне трудно будет в Америке?
Я там с легкостью работу найду. Была бы там зарплата больше - я бы уехал.

----------


## Фил

Я даже с вашенскими, евроменеджерами общался тоже - вообще клоуны 
 :Smilie: 
И где Вы таких образцовых нашли, которые работают и чего-то там даже делают хорошее!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И с точки зрения капиталистической морали проституция не может быть безнравственной. А это - нонсенс.


Не все так однозначно, Фил ))))

Сказано, что совокупление с проституткой, нанятой другим,—распутство. Подразумевается, что, если ей сам заплатил, то распутного совокупления нет.
Так говорит и великий Чжово.
_Дже Цонкапа_. Ламрим ченмо

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

*Филу и пр.:*
Буддистская экономика и Буддистский социализм (источники в статьях указаны, в основном это конечно Шумахер)

Хотя сначале мне показалось, что его идеи ближе к Протестантской трудовой этике, но судя по последним постам нравственность как стала отходить на второй план и наконец-то прорвался главный посыл нашей творческой и и иной "интеллегенции" : "В этом ничтожном (рабском, тоталитарном, воровском и пр.) государстве (рашке, путинленде и т.п) я не получаю даже малую часть тех благ и признания , которые определенно заслуживаю".

----------


## Фил

> *Филу и пр.:*
> Буддистская экономика и Буддистский социализм (источники в статьях указаны, в основном это конечно Шумахер)
> 
> Хотя сначале мне показалось, что его идеи ближе к Протестантской трудовой этике, но судя по последним постам нравственность как стала отходить на второй план и наконец-то прорвался главный посыл нашей творческой и и иной "интеллегенции" : "В этом ничтожном (рабском, тоталитарном, воровском и пр.) государстве (рашке, путинленде и т.п) я не получаю даже малую часть тех благ и признания , которые определенно заслуживаю".


   @*Shus* это Вы про меня что ли? Вы не правы. В России я как раз все получаю, и побольше других профессионалов, я же говорил, иначе бы я уехал туда где платят больше.
Но я вижу, что некоторые получают в 1000 раз больше не делая в 1000 больше при этом.
А меня еще хотят убедить, что мол да, это все правильно, они такие умные, образованные, профессиональные.

Проблема в том, что то чего заслуживаю, я нигде не получу. Наверное, только, среди бандитов.
Таких "среднерыночных зарплат" не бывает.
Но у бандитов теперь свои корпорации и вся та же корпоративная этика.

----------


## Фил

> Не все так однозначно, Фил ))))
> 
> Сказано, что совокупление с проституткой, нанятой другим,—распутство. Подразумевается, что, если ей сам заплатил, то распутного совокупления нет.
> Так говорит и великий Чжово.
> _Дже Цонкапа_. Ламрим ченмо


Именно это я и имел виду. Но наверное, если чья то дочь или жена решит заняться такой работой, как проституция - то весь буддизм сразу слетит, несмотря на Цонкапу?

Хотя что здесь такого?
Все добровольно, "кто на что учился", "симбиоз". И вообще, клиент - благодетель для проститутки. А сколько платить - ну уж не больше чем всем остальным в этом регионе, а если лежит как бревно (непрофессионалка) - так и поменьше!

----------


## Shus

> А меня еще хотят убедить, что мол да, это все правильно....
> Проблема в том, что то чего заслуживаю, я нигде не получу. Наверное, только, среди бандитов.


Вы же вроде системно мыслящий человек, а как доходит до социальных благ - так как будто отключается.
Исторические и социальные процессы, если так можно выразится, в чем-то подобны тектоническим или природно-климатическим (в части масштабности, неотвратимости и объективности). Кто-то попадает под землетрясение, а кто-то - под развал Союза.
Вы же не клянете дождь и зиму и не требуете от кого-то переключить это безобразие на другой режим, а одеваетесь соответственно и берете зонтик. И делаете свою работу (а кто-то ждет, когда все закончится и засветит солнышко).

А когда выходите на улицу, там на углу мерзнет вставший в шесть утра тип и торгует зонтиками, накидками и калошами. :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (25.10.2015), Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Процессы общества - это органические процессы, у Мамардашвили такое в лекциях было.

Но у человека еще Разум должен быть.

----------


## Фил

Мне кажется, что у большинства в голове линейный алгоритм: работаю хорошо - получаю прибавку. Это работает статистически и до некоторой ассимптоты.

Есть конечно дурочки, которые с з/п в 500 евро откладывают по 100 евро, чтобы в конце года на сейле купить брендовую сумку.
Но даже топ с доходом 500 000 руб или 1000000 руб ежемесячно (вполне нормальная оплата для топа) не может себе позволить предметов роскоши. Он будет пыжится, прыгать выше головы, ездить за костюмами в Милан, покупать утопленный Бентли, но в следующую варну не перейдет, как шудрой был так и останется. Пусть хоть накопит и какую нибудь фирмочку откроет или банчишко - поработает, пока его в асфальт Nestle не закатает  :Smilie: 

Это другая вселенная, нелинейная и не протестантская. Вот Россия так честно, по крайне мере и живет.

----------

Дубинин (25.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Процессы общества - это органические процессы, у Мамардашвили такое в лекциях было.
> 
> Но у человека еще Разум должен быть.


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теория_хаоса

----------

Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теория_хаоса


а Вы Назима Талеба не читали? Он малость дубоват, как и положено финансовому трейдеру, но очень доходчиво объясняет, что графики живут в Среднестане, а личности - в Крайнестане.

----------

АртёмМ (25.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> И особенно показательно, что Вы даже не знаете, чем я занимаюсь, какая у меня должность и зарплата - но уже решили, что я не знаю как работает топ-менеджер.
> Я это прекрасно знаю 
> Потому то так и грустно!


Фил!Не грустите. :Smilie: 
Вот Вам

----------

АртёмМ (25.10.2015), Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ....Но у человека еще Разум должен быть.


Есть такое заблуждение.... :Big Grin: 
Но оно касается только отдельной личности и неких "скрепленных" (от слова "скрепа": духовная, материальная, административная и пр.) сообществ. Как "скрепы" лопаются или ползут - вылезает "биологическая" суть человека, которой рулит (на бессознательно уровне по вашему) страх, голод, сексуальное желание и жажда обладания (алчность в широком смысле: благ, славы, власти и т.п.).

Кстати "отключение" по линии "сознательное-подсознательное-бессознательное" является основой большинства практик и тантра тут - нелинейный чемпион.

----------


## АртёмМ

> а Вы Назима Талеба не читали? Он малость дубоват, как и положено финансовому трейдеру, но очень доходчиво объясняет, что графики живут в Среднестане, а личности - в Крайнестане.


Не читал,но на вскидку - мысли здравые. Читать не буду - мне понятна логика из того что в вики прочёл.

----------


## АртёмМ

> вылезает "биологическая" суть человека, которой рулит (на бессознательно уровне по вашему) страх, голод, сексуальное желание и жажда обладания (алчность в широком смысле: благ, славы, власти и т.п.).


Человек человеку рознь. У кого-то вылезает, у кого-то нет.

----------

Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Человек человеку рознь. У кого-то вылезает, у кого-то нет.


"Рознь" у биологов называется по-другому (мы же имеем виду человеков, а не разумы). :Smilie: 
А насчет "вылезает/не вылезает" можно проверить только в экстремальных условиях (отдать последнюю еду и  умереть, война, в пьяном виде с голыми девками в бане и пр.). Есть кончено и такие, но это отдельная тема.

----------


## Фил

> "Рознь" у биологов называется по-другому (мы же имеем виду человеков, а не разумы).
> А насчет "вылезает/не вылезает" можно проверить только в экстремальных условиях (отдать последнюю еду и  умереть, война, в пьяном виде с голыми девками в бане и пр.). Есть кончено и такие, но это отдельная тема.


Дубинизм форева!
Мозг-глюкоза-пресеченье 
Вот и все предназначенье.
 :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (25.10.2015), Паня (25.10.2015), Сергей Хос (25.10.2015), Эделизи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Дубинизм форева!
> Мозг-глюкоза-пресеченье 
> Вот и все предназначенье.


Не надо обижать хорошего человека и естественные науки (философия, если что - наука не точная и не естественная). :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (25.10.2015), Фил (25.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> ... но в следующую варну не перейдет, как шудрой был так и останется.


Правильно, и это тоже часть той самой протестантской культуры, например.
Что не так-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Правильно, и это тоже часть той самой протестантской культуры, например.
> Что не так-то?


так они же говорят - работай и разбогатеешь. Но купить яхту на заработанные деньги физически невозможно. Но поддерживается именно эта иллюзия. "Возможно все".

----------


## Крымский

> так они же говорят - работай и разбогатеешь. Но купить яхту на заработанные деньги физически невозможно. Но поддерживается именно эта иллюзия. "Возможно все".


В протестантском обществе движение вверх через уровень потребления "за деньги" ограничено.
Ценятся, напротив, демонстративный отказ от власти денег и забот о хлебе насущном.
Поэтому яхта у Эллисона, а не у тех, кто хочет заработать на нее деньги и купить.
На это еще Веблен указывал в конце XIX века.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Получение нетрудового дохода (ренты) - как раз безнравственное действие.


Фил, вот объясните мне, дурочке, что плохого и безнравственного в том, что я сдаю свою квартиру в Питере, чтобы добавить на пансион к пенсии моей престарелой мамы? 

У меня в голове никак не укладывается, что это может быть хоть как-то безнравственно. Люди снимают квартиру добровольно, они все равно бу снимали не у меня, так где-то еще им надо жить, маме хорошо. А не будет ее - буду совершенно спокойно забирать эти деньги на личные нужды, на оплату учебы дочери, я все равно там не живу. При минимальной пенсии, которая мне светит.

Я не хочу горбатится больше на эти сколько-то евро.

В ЧЕМ ТУТ БЕЗНРАВСТВЕННОСТЬ?

У меня вопрос стоит в личной свободе от какой-бы то ни было работы. А количество заработанных денег для меня вообще не вопрос - нужно ровно столько, чтобы у меня была крыша над головой, еда, одежда, средства на поддержание здоровья, свобода передвигаться, куда и когда посчитаю нужным и независимость, и сумма на случай моего хэндикапа - невисение на других. Считаю себя богатой даже при небольшой сумме. Вопрос тут только в моем свободном времени, а не в имуществе.

Я не хочу работать. Уже наработалась. Хочу больше времени уделить практике. Это что - для буддиста неважно? В этом есть безнравственность?

А Вы хотите работать на кого-то до старости?

Я не собираюсь отказываться от необходимого и достаточного, в моем представлении - это полная независимость, а иначе мое тело будет болеть, и я не смогу выполнять задачи по практике, а в буддизме это тоже крен.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддистская экономика и Буддистский социализм (источники в статьях указаны, в основном это конечно Шумахер)


Буддийский валовый национальный продукт в буддийской монархии  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (25.10.2015), Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вот объясните мне, дурочке, что плохого и безнравственного в том, что я сдаю свою квартиру в Питере, чтобы добавить на пансион к пенсии моей престарелой мамы? 
> 
> У меня в голове никак не укладывается, что это может быть хоть как-то безнравственно. Люди снимают квартиру добровольно, они все равно бу снимали не у меня, так где-то еще им надо жить, маме хорошо. А не будет ее - буду совершенно спокойно забирать эти деньги на личные нужды, на оплату учебы дочери, я все равно там не живу. При минимальной пенсии, которая мне светит.
> 
> Я не хочу горбатится больше на эти сколько-то евро.
> 
> В ЧЕМ ТУТ БЕЗНРАВСТВЕННОСТЬ?
> 
> У меня вопрос стоит в личной свободе от какой-бы то ни было работы. А количество заработанных денег для меня вообще не вопрос - нужно ровно столько, чтобы у меня была крыша над головой, еда, одежда, средства на поддержание здоровья, свобода передвигаться, куда и когда посчитаю нужным и независимость, и сумма на случай моего хэндикапа - невисение на других. Считаю себя богатой даже при небольшой сумме. Вопрос тут только в моем свободном времени, а не в имуществе.
> ...


Вот посмотрите, что Вы пишете.
"Я не хочу работать. Уже наработалась. работать на кого-то до старости. в личной свободе от какой-бы то ни было работы."
Вы понимаете разницу между трудом и работой? Разница в том, что работать может и машина, а трудится - только человек.
Я думаю, Вы не собираетесь бездельничать, Вы будете именно трудится, только Вас беспокоит то, что этот труд не будет оплачиваться.

Но Вы говорите от свободы от работы, о том что не надо работать на дядю. Почему?
Потому что Вы знаете, что этот дядя забирает большую часть Ваших доходов себе.

И в тоже самое время, Вы агитируете за то, чтобы стать дядей самому и забирать эти доходы уже себе, в свою очередь.

Вы не собираетесь платить справедливую зарплату, а хотите платить среднюю зарплату в регионе.
В Индии 15 летний мальчик ткёт ковры по 16 часов в сутки и получает за это 15 долларов в месяц, в то время как ковры продают по несколько тысяч долларов.

15 долларов это средняя зарплата.
Он туда пришел добровольно и работает по 16 часов.
А так у него вообще бы денег не было.
Замечательно, не так ли?

Обувные бренды размещают заказы на правые и левые ботинки на разных фабриках, чтобы минимизировать воровство. Это гениально, ведь до того, чтобы платить зарплату побольше додуматься нельзя?

Чем плоха рента квартиры?
Тем что эта рента не происходит из ничего. В Ламриме же ведь Цонкапа пишет, что не происходит что-то из ничего.
Если Вы что-то получаете без труда, то кто-то за это работает. Дети в каменоломнях в Индии, например.
В основном это деньги транс-национальных корпораций, типа Dole, Nestle, BAT.

И аргументация "но они же все равно снимут квартиру у кого-то" так же слаба, как покупая ворованные вещи, говорить "но их же все равно уже украли", или можно украсть что-нибудь у богатого, аргументируя тем, что у него все равно много и он не заметит (а он в вправду не заметит)


Ситуации бывают разные, в том числе и непростые. Ситуации бывают, когда возможно нет другого выхода, как украсть, например.

Но пропагандировать это (ренту) как высшую цель для буддиста - это некорректно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015), Дубинин (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я еще подумал, мы по разному трактуем понятие "топ-менеджер".
Мне кажется Вы имеете в виду какое-то маленькое предприятие: коммерческий директор швейной фабрики на 50 человек, ген-директор рекламного агентства человек из 15, директор супермаркета Но это не топ-менеджер в моем понимании, это такой же работник только с чуть большей зарплатой. Такие люди действительно работают, и собственники их точно-так же отжимают как и синих воротничков.
Ну или если собственник он сам, то ему действительно, приходится работать наряду со всеми - но тут уже происходит внутренний конфликт. Это тот, кого Маркс называл "мелкий хозяйчик" - он хочет уже перестать работать и получать чистую ренту.

Я говорю о компаниях с годовым оборотом от 1 млрд евро.
Там топ-менеджеры заняты исключительно перераспределением финансовых потоков (в пользу себя, конечно) и больше - ничем  :Smilie: 
Владимир Якунин даже не железнодорожник. Наивно думать, что во всем РЖД не нашлось более достойного человека, знающего и посвятившего свою жизнь железной дороге, а в некоторых случаях - даже трудовые династии, начиная с первых ж-д Российской Империи. Профессионализм тут ни при чем. Точнее это профессионализм другого рода, другой профессии, только на нее нигде не учат  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот посмотрите, что Вы пишете.
> "Я не хочу работать. Уже наработалась. работать на кого-то до старости. в личной свободе от какой-бы то ни было работы."
> Вы понимаете разницу между трудом и работой? Разница в том, что работать может и машина, а трудится - только человек.
> Я думаю, Вы не собираетесь бездельничать, Вы будете именно трудится, только Вас беспокоит то, что этот труд не будет оплачиваться.


Никто не может позволить себе бездельничать. Просто потому, что любой человек в любом случае занимается хоть какой-то деятельностью. Меня не беспокоит, что мой труд не будет оплачиваться. Я собираюсь трудиться бесплатно для определенных целей, и не трудиться для заработка при этом - тоесть, позволить себе не думать о пропитании и прочих бытовых необходимостях. Можно просто отложить деньги и проживать их. Можно сдать в аренду имущество или положить в банк средства - и жить на проценты. В таком случае отложенные деньги не будут таять.




> Но Вы говорите от свободы от работы, о том что не надо работать на дядю. Почему?
> Потому что Вы знаете, что этот дядя забирает большую часть Ваших доходов себе.


 Нет, потому что я НЕ ХОЧУ БОЛЬШЕ НА ЭТО ТРАТИТЬ СВОЕ ВРЕМЯ. И думаю о драгоценности человеческого рождения.




> И в тоже самое время, Вы агитируете за то, чтобы стать дядей самому и забирать эти доходы уже себе, в свою очередь.


Какой я дядя, если я сдаю квартиру, две квартиры и живу на эту аренду? На каком основании это безнравственно, если люди обычно в любом случае оплачивают крышу над головой теми или иными способами? 



> Вы не собираетесь платить справедливую зарплату, а хотите платить среднюю зарплату в регионе.
> В Индии 15 летний мальчик ткёт ковры по 16 часов в сутки и получает за это 15 долларов в месяц, в то время как ковры продают по несколько тысяч долларов.


Справедливая зарплата - это та, которую тебе могут платить по максимальным расценкам такого рода труда, а ты на нее согласен. Ковер "обрастает" надбавочной стоимостью по мере его продвижения в пункт конечной реализации. Транспорт, растаможка, продажа в дорогом магазине, где сам магазин требует дорогого содержания и имеет определенную клиентуру - в это цепочки все звенья работают и получают прибыль. Пусть мальчик сам купит шелк, спрядет ковер, привезет его в Америку и продаст его на Манхеттене богачу. Тогда вопросов нет. Но понятно, что этот мальчик делает только СВОЮ ЧАСТЬ РАБОТЫ. И он НЕ МОЖЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ЗА ДРУГИХ часть их работы. Или вы предлагаете не оплачивать другим звеньям цепи? А замечательно, если бы мальчик умер бы от голода? В мире, где другого способа у него заработать нет? При чем тут размышления о том, что справедливо? Это самсара. Каждый заслужил сам то, что имеет. Индийский мальчик с хорошей кармой живет на вилле. Хотя хорошая карма - это не деньги, а встреча с Учением. И возможность быть достаточно свободным, чтобы практиковать.




> Обувные бренды размещают заказы на правые и левые ботинки на разных фабриках, чтобы минимизировать воровство. Это гениально, ведь до того, чтобы платить зарплату побольше додуматься нельзя?


))Большой зарплатой минимизировать воровство нельзя. Тот, кто в принципе крадет - украдет все равно: если знает, что его не застукают. Или надо платить настолько много, чтобы человек дрожал за свое место работы, но тогда может стать полностью невыгодным держать производство.




> Чем плоха рента квартиры?
> Тем что эта рента не происходит из ничего. В Ламриме же ведь Цонкапа пишет, что не происходит что-то из ничего.
> Если Вы что-то получаете без труда, то кто-то за это работает. Дети в каменоломнях в Индии, например.
> В основном это деньги транс-национальных корпораций, типа Dole, Nestle, BAT.


Очень сомневаюсь, что моя квартира происходит из рабского труда детей в каменоломнях Индии. Фил. Она произошла из труда моих родителей и моего собственного. И в силу нашей благой кармы. Вы плохо понимаете Цонкапу. Любой объект возникает в своей цепочке. Из собственных составных. И таких непересекающихся цепочек может быть много. Более того, Вы плохо понимаете закон о карме. И причинно-следственных связей. ЧТо из чего проистекает и в принципе может проистечь. А также, что именно является проступком в буддизме. И что является плодом конкретного проступка. Вы еще упрекните меня в том, что раз я ем мясо, то это стимулирует вообще убийство животных во всем мире. Пр том, что если я ем крупу, то тогда умирают мириады насекомых при уборке урожая.




> И аргументация "но они же все равно снимут квартиру у кого-то" так же слаба, как покупая ворованные вещи, говорить "но их же все равно уже украли", или можно украсть что-нибудь у богатого, аргументируя тем, что у него все равно много и он не заметит (а он в вправду не заметит)


Короче, я перестаю поддерживать этот Ваш абсурд. Это аргумнты на тему "горячее- нет, соленое".





> Ситуации бывают разные, в том числе и непростые. Ситуации бывают, когда возможно нет другого выхода, как украсть, например.
> 
> Но пропагандировать это (ренту) как высшую цель для буддиста - это некорректно.


Для буддиста совершенно корректно НЕПРИЧИНЕНИЕ ВРЕДА. Жить на сдачу в аренду квартир буддисту вполне приемлемо. А также на банковские проценты. В этом нет ничего безнравственного. Никакого причинения вреда съемщикам и банку не происходит. Извините, я больше не буду на эти разговоры тратить время. Вы читали ЦОнкапу как-то не так))


Вот буддийский подход к миру,  на мой взгляд http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-etika.htm

----------


## Фил

> Какой я дядя, если я сдаю квартиру, две квартиры и живу на эту аренду? На каком основании это безнравственно, если люди обычно в любом случае оплачивают крышу над головой теми или иными способами?


На том основании, что доход получается без труда со стороны арендодателя.
В же не сдаете эту квартиру за величину жкх и амортизации. 
Вы закладываете маржу, которая не обусловлена ничем, кроме Вашей фантазии.
Интересно, если бы нашлись арендаторы, которые бы сказали, что будут платить по 1 млн евро в месяц, Вы же не станете им говорить, что это цена завышена?





> Справедливая зарплата - это та, которую тебе могут платить по максимальным расценкам такого рода труда, а ты на нее согласен. Ковер "обрастает" надбавочной стоимостью по мере его продвижения в пункт конечной реализации. Транспорт, растаможка, продажа в дорогом магазине, где сам магазин требует дорогого содержания и имеет определенную клиентуру - в это цепочки все звенья работают и получают прибыль. Пусть мальчик сам купит шелк, спрядет ковер, привезет его в Америку и продаст его на Манхеттене богачу. Тогда вопросов нет. Но понятно, что этот мальчик делает только СВОЮ ЧАСТЬ РАБОТЫ. И он НЕ МОЖЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ЗА ДРУГИХ часть их работы. Или вы предлагаете не оплачивать другим звеньям цепи? А замечательно, если бы мальчик умер бы от голода? В мире, где другого способа у него заработать нет? При чем тут размышления о том, что справедливо?


То что Вы говорите - это не-справедлива зарплата.
Это та зарплата, которую мне платят независимо от того согласен я или нет.
Потому что я не согласен - у меня не будет этого места работы, а при условии безработицы есть шанс, что я новую не найду.
Это рынок собственников-работодателей, которые такой извращенной логикой "девочка, ты хочешь на дачу или чтобы тебе голову оторвали?" оправыдывают себя.
Ткач ковров "виноват" только в том, что у него нет достаточной собственности, для того, чтобы продавать ковры самом за тысячи долларов, а не за 15 долларов в месяц. Он делает свою часть работы - но эта значительная часть работы.
И явно логистика, растаможка и прочие накладные расходы могут стоить в сотни раз больше его оплаты труда, после которого и получается практически готовое изделие.






> ))Большой зарплатой минимизировать воровство нельзя. Тот, кто в принципе крадет - украдет все равно: если знает, что его не застукают. Или надо платить настолько много, чтобы человек дрожал за свое место работы, но тогда может стать полностью невыгодным держать производство.


 Не надо чтобы никто "дрожал". Что это за продукт, которые выпускается на человеческом страхе.
Если без обкрадывания персонала невыгодно держать производство - может оно и не нужно это производство никому?





> Очень сомневаюсь, что моя квартира происходит из рабского труда детей в каменоломнях Индии. Фил. Она произошла из труда моих родителей и моего собственного. И в силу нашей благой кармы. Вы плохо понимаете Цонкапу. Любой объект возникает в своей цепочке. Из собственных составных. И таких непересекающихся цепочек может быть много. Более того, Вы плохо понимаете закон о карме. И причинно-следственных связей. ЧТо из чего проистекает и в принципе может проистечь. А также, что именно является проступком в буддизме. И что является плодом конкретного проступка.


 Вот именно, и рента из этой цепочки выпадает.
Рента - это сакрализированное с помощью псевдо-бытовой ритуальной магии понятие.





> Вы еще упрекните меня в том, что раз я ем мясо, то это стимулирует вообще убийство животных во всем мире. Пр том, что если я ем крупу, то тогда умирают мириады насекомых при уборке урожая.


Конечно, и то и другое стимулирует. 
Это необходимость, а не цель существования.
Я от Вас такого не слышал, а есть люди которые едят стейки австралийской говядины зернового откорма - таким образом превращая себя в гигантский вкусовой рецептор и вписываются в эту мясную индустрию.

----------


## Фил

> Для буддиста совершенно корректно НЕПРИЧИНЕНИЕ ВРЕДА. Жить на сдачу в аренду квартир буддисту вполне приемлемо. А также на банковские проценты. В этом нет ничего безнравственного. Никакого причинения вреда съемщикам и банку не происходит. Извините, я больше не буду на эти разговоры тратить время. Вы читали ЦОнкапу как-то не так))


Приемлемо, но ссудный процент - это одно из наиболее безнравственных понятий.
Вреда банку не происходит?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Вы серьезно?  :Smilie: 
Конечно вреда банку не происходит, он же и есть олицетворение вреда.
Скажете без банков невозможны расчеты - так вот и пусть работают и берут комиссию за расчеты, а не ссудный процент.

Вы думаете банк за свой счет Вам платит процент на депозит, чтобы Вашими деньгами пользоваться?
Бу-гага  :Smilie: 




> Вот буддийский подход к миру,  на мой взгляд http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-etika.htm


Я не нашел там ничего касательно банков, банкиров, спекуляции, ренты и нетрудовых доходов.
И уж тем более оправдания этого.

А вот, что там есть:




> Во время моей недавней поездки в Нью-Йорк один из моих друзей рассказал мне, что количество миллиардеров в Америке увеличилось за несколько последних лет с семнадцати человек до нескольких сот. В то же самое время бедные остались бедными, а кто-то стал и еще беднее. Мне это кажется совершенно безнравственным. Это также может стать источником ряда проблем. Когда у миллионов людей нет даже самого необходимого для жизни — нормальной пищи, крова, образования и медицинского обслуживания, — несправедливость подобного распределения богатства выглядит просто позорно. Если бы каждый имел все нужное и более того, тогда, возможно, роскошный образ жизни выглядел бы допустимо. Ведь если это именно то, чего действительно хочет человек, трудно было бы доказать, что он обязан воздерживаться от реализации своего права жить так, как ему нравится. Но дела обстоят иначе. В этом общем для всех нас мире есть места, где люди выбрасывают излишки продуктов, в то время как другие рядом с ними — такие же, как мы, человеческие существа и среди них невинные дети — доходят до того, что ищут еду в отбросах, и многие умирают от голода. Поэтому, хотя я и не могу утверждать, что роскошная жизнь богатых людей является неправильной сама по себе, предполагая, что эти люди тратят свои собственные деньги, заработанные честно, — все же я должен сказать, что это недостойно, что это портит нас.



Или Вы возразите ЕСДЛ, что люди питаются на помойках, потому что у них карма такая?
Или потому что они "не на то учились" ?
Или потому что они "это делают добровольно, их никто не заставляет" ?

----------

Альбина (26.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015), Дубинин (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Хорошая статья-то. 
Хорошо, что Вы на нее ссылку привели.
ЕСДЛ сам признает свою ограниченность, а Вы - упорно нет.




> Я сам воспринимаю роскошную жизнь как нечто неприемлемое, и это чувство во мне настолько сильно, что, когда я останавливаюсь в комфортабельном отеле и вижу в ресторане людей, перед которыми стоят очень дорогие блюда и напитки, а снаружи при этом находятся люди, которым негде переночевать, — мне становится очень не по себе. От этого у меня усиливается ощущение того, что я ничем не отличаюсь ни от богатых, ни от бедных. Все мы одинаково хотим счастья и не желаем страдать. И у всех нас есть одинаковое право на счастье. В результате же мне начинает казаться, что, если бы я увидел идущую мимо демонстрацию рабочих, я бы наверняка присоединился к ней. Однако же говорящий эти слова человек — один из наслаждающихся удобствами отеля. Конечно, я должен пойти дальше. Правда и то, что у меня есть несколько дорогих наручных часов. И хотя я думаю, что, если продать их, я бы, пожалуй, смог построить на эти деньги несколько домиков для бедных, я до сих пор не сделал этого. Точно так же я чувствую, что, если бы я придерживался строгой вегетарианской диеты, то я не только стал бы лучшим образцом для подражания, но и помог бы спасти несколько невинных жизней животных. Однако я этого не делаю и поэтому должен признать расхождение между собственными принципами и практикой в некоторых областях. В то же самое время я не верю, что каждый может или должен стать таким, как Махатма Ганди, и жить так, как живет бедный крестьянин. Такая самоотверженность прекрасна и достойна величайшего восхищения. Но пароль другой: "делать столько, сколько можем", не впадая в крайности.

----------


## Фил

> Она произошла из труда моих родителей и моего собственного. И в силу нашей благой кармы.


Правильно. 
Ваши родители и Вы трудились и у вас появился результат труда - квартира.
Но сейчас никакого труда уже не производится - а результаты труда появляются (в виде арендной платы).
Так не бывает.
Вы можете возразить, что это некая "отложенная оплата труда".
Но в таком случае, человек приходящий в этом мир без собственности - обречен.
Ему неоткуда ее взять, а за торговлю собой много не платят, даже проституткам, у которых кроме собственных гениталий никакой другой собственности нет.

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Приемлемо, но ссудный процент - это одно из наиболее безнравственных понятий.


Фил, ну что вы ходите вокруг да около.
Ясно же, что безнравственно *само существование денег* как условного эквивалента "количества труда".
Все остальное - только следствие этой базовой безнравственности.
Так что, если продолжить вашу "логику" до ее логического завершения, надо вообразить мир вовсе без денег. Только натуральный обмен, только хардкор!
Например, если вы выращиваете картошку и собрались в путешествие, везите свой товар с собой.
И так далее.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я говорю о компаниях с годовым оборотом от 1 млрд евро.
> Там топ-менеджеры заняты исключительно перераспределением финансовых потоков (в пользу себя, конечно) и больше - ничем


Фил, проблема в том, что топ-менеджер не вы?

----------

Дубинин (26.10.2015), Сергей Хос (26.10.2015), Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, проблема в том, что топ-менеджер не вы?


Конечно!  :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Очень сомневаюсь, что моя квартира происходит из рабского труда детей в каменоломнях Индии. Фил. Она произошла из труда моих родителей и моего собственного.


Не сомневайтесь, в мире всё взаимосвязано. Вы посмотрели на те причинно-следственные связи, которые вам заметны, но есть ещё подводная часть айсберга, которая может быть не видна.

----------

Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, ну что вы ходите вокруг да около.
> Ясно же, что безнравственно *само существование денег* как условного эквивалента "количества труда".
> Все остальное - только следствие этой базовой безнравственности.
> Так что, если продолжить вашу "логику" до ее логического завершения, надо вообразить мир вовсе без денег. Только натуральный обмен, только хардкор!
> Например, если вы выращиваете картошку и собрались в путешествие, везите свой товар с собой.
> И так далее.


Отнюдь, Сергей.
Деньги сами по себе неплохой инструмент расчетов.
"Зло" - это деривативы, которые используются наряду с деньгами в счет будущих доходов (т.е. продуктов труда, которых еще нет)
Внешний долг планеты Земля = 98% ВВП
Т.е. как минимум год надо работать бесплатно.
За чей счет это будет делаться, догадайтесь  :Smilie: 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...BB%D0%B3%D1%83

А поскольку работать будут не все - собственники работать не будут, то этот долг будет только расти.
И те у кого собственности нет, никогда ее и не получат.
К вопросу о том, что ткач ковров может организовать полную цепочку продаж - не может, у него денег на это не будет, причем - никогда.

И откуда выплачиваются проценты на депозит?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Зло" - это деривативы, которые используются наряду с деньгами в счет будущих доходов (т.е. продуктов труда, которых еще нет)


То есть "одолжить до получки" - это зло?

----------


## Shus

> Приемлемо, но ссудный процент - это одно из наиболее безнравственных понятий............ Скажете без банков невозможны расчеты - так вот и пусть работают и берут комиссию за расчеты, а не ссудный процент.


В буддизме ростовщичество не осуждается. Среди спонсоров, как мне помнится были и ростовщики (их в переводах иногда "банкирами" называют).
Поэтому добро пожаловать: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Исламский_банкинг

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То есть "одолжить до получки" - это зло?


В какой-то мере да.
Меня от этого дико коробит.
А вот как Вы отнесетесь к тому, если коллега не просто Вам одолжит, а еще и процент возьмет?
Вы будете считать это нормальным?

----------


## Фил

> В буддизме ростовщичество не осуждается. Среди спонсоров, как мне помнится были и ростовщики (их в переводах иногда "банкирами" называют).
> Поэтому добро пожаловать: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Исламский_банкинг


Оно не осуждается.
Оно запрещается.
Из Ваше ссылки:




> Правила, по которым функционирует исламский банкинг:
> общий запрет на ссудные проценты;





> Риба: «ростовщичество» или «проценты», в зависимости от контента, главный запрет в исламском банковском деле


А, Вы имели в виду буддизм vs ислам.
Извините.

А во времена Будды были ростовщики в этом регионе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В какой-то мере да.
> Меня от этого дико коробит.


Почему? у вас не бывает непредвиденных обстоятельств?




> А вот как Вы отнесетесь к тому, если коллега не просто Вам одолжит, а еще и процент возьмет?
> Вы будете считать это нормальным?


Среди друзей так не принято, а вообще-то это совершенно нормально.
Ведь пока ЕГО деньги были У МЕНЯ, он ими не пользовался, а значит, возможно, испытывал какие-то неудобства. Требование их компенсировать - простая справедливость.

И потом, вы не учитываете того, что жизнь коротка и насыщена обстоятельствами. представьте, что вам нужно построить дом. Вы можете на него "честно" копить до глубокой старости, а можете взять в долг, и начать жить в нем сразу, потихоньку выплачивая долг. Понятно, что второй вариант по-человечески совершенно оправдан, иначе можно так и умереть в стесненных обстоятельствах.

Так что зло и безнравственность - это как раз ваша оценка института заимствования.

----------


## АртёмМ

Вообще проблема с неравенством проистекает из ограниченности ресурсов на планете и неравномерности их распределения по ней. То есть изначально заложена в устройство вселенной.

Если бы не существовало солнечной энергии, приходящей извне, то и жизнь бы возникнуть не смогла - вышла бы замкнутая система и энтропия всё сожрала. 

Так вот. Растения аккумулируют в себе солнечную энергию. Их едят травоядные, травоядных едят хищники. Так вот - потом когда они все погибают, спустя миллионы лет из них начинают добывать углеводороды. Которые по сути - аккумулированная солнечная энергия. Но накапливалась она миллионы лет, а добывают за сотню лет. Поэтому впереди большие неприятности.

Кстати, всё современное благополучие - построено на углеводородах. То есть на страданиях - это же всё останки живших некогда организмов. Поэтому жить в сансаре и не испачкаться не выйдет  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А во времена Будды были ростовщики в этом регионе?


Не знаю. Скорее всего да, т.к. через Магадху проходил Гранд Транк - одна из главных торговых дорог соединяющая Азию с побережем Бенгальского залива (примерно Пешавар-Калькутта).
Позже буддистские монастыри, расположенные вдоль торговых путей, ростовщичеством занимались - это факт.

----------

Фил (26.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему? у вас не бывает непредвиденных обстоятельств?


Бывает. Для непредвиденных обстоятельств как раз и существует беспроцентный кредит.




> Среди друзей так не принято, а вообще-то это совершенно нормально.
> Ведь пока ЕГО деньги были У МЕНЯ, он ими не пользовался, а значит, возможно, испытывал какие-то неудобства. Требование их компенсировать - простая справедливость.


 И эти неудобства может скомпенсировать процент? И тем не менее почему то среди друзей это не принято.





> И потом, вы не учитываете того, что жизнь коротка и насыщена обстоятельствами. представьте, что вам нужно построить дом. Вы можете на него "честно" копить до глубокой старости, а можете взять в долг, и начать жить в нем сразу, потихоньку выплачивая долг. Понятно, что второй вариант по-человечески совершенно оправдан, иначе можно так и умереть в стесненных обстоятельствах.


В СССР давали квартиры бесплатно.
Я понимаю, что как любая система распределения, эта система была несовершенна, но прецедент такой в истории был.





> Так что зло и безнравственность - это как раз ваша оценка института заимствования.


 И не только моя.
Плата за пользование деньгами подразумевает, что Вы недополучите прибыль, которую могли бы получить сами дав деньги в рост.
Т.е. самому становясь ростовщиком.

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю. Скорее всего да, т.к. через Магадху проходил Гранд Транк - одна главных торговых дорог соединяющая Азию с побережем Бенгальского залива (примерно Пешавар-Калькутта).
> Позже буддистские монастыри, расположенные вдоль торговых путей, ростовщичеством занимались - это факт.


Ну, монастыри это не пример для подражания.
Православные монастыри еще грабежами и убийствами занимались.

----------


## Фил

> Вообще проблема с неравенством проистекает из ограниченности ресурсов на планете и неравномерности их распределения по ней. То есть изначально заложена в устройство вселенной.
> 
> Если бы не существовало солнечной энергии, приходящей извне, то и жизнь бы возникнуть не смогла - вышла бы замкнутая система и энтропия всё сожрала. 
> 
> Так вот. Растения аккумулируют в себе солнечную энергию. Их едят травоядные, травоядных едят хищники. Так вот - потом когда они все погибают, спустя миллионы лет из них начинают добывать углеводороды. Которые по сути - аккумулированная солнечная энергия. Но накапливалась она миллионы лет, а добывают за сотню лет. Поэтому впереди большие неприятности.
> 
> Кстати, всё современное благополучие - построено на углеводородах. То есть на страданиях - это же всё останки живших некогда организмов. Поэтому жить в сансаре и не испачкаться не выйдет


Если не выходить за пределы пищевой цепи - то да.

----------


## Shus

> Ну, монастыри это не пример для подражания.....


Немонастырского буддизма в Индии до 5-6-х веков н.э. не существовало. Да и после этого в принципе тоже (по численности сиддхи - это очень незначительное и маргинальное явление).

----------

Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если не выходить за пределы пищевой цепи - то да.


Немного не понял, но мысль вроде интересная - можно поподробнее?

----------


## Фил

> Немного не понял, но мысль вроде интересная - можно поподробнее?


Разуму человека нужна физическая еда только опосредованно, через тело.
Я не рассматриваю здесь вопрос, существует ли  сознание отдельно от тела или нет, т.к. это неизвестно и в данном случае неважно.
В пищевую цепочку природы встроено тело человека, т.к. человек и животное в том числе.
Но он разумное животное (sapience), а разум ни в какой пищевой цепочке не участвует.
Дубиновада применима в ограниченной области.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Разуму человека нужна физическая еда только опосредованно, через тело.
> Я не рассматриваю здесь вопрос, существует ли  сознание отдельно от тела или нет, т.к. это неизвестно и в данном случае неважно.
> В пищевую цепочку природы встроено тело человека, т.к. человек и животное в том числе.
> Но он разумное животное (sapience), а разум ни в какой пищевой цепочке не участвует.
> Дубиновада применима в ограниченной области.


Всё же не до конца понятно что вас привело к этой мысли. Сейчас приведу версию как я понял, но могу заблуждаться, поскольку вижу и другие варианты трактовки. Имеете ввиду, что неравенство рождается в сознании , а не в том какие взаимодействия происходят в окружающей среде?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бывает. Для непредвиденных обстоятельств как раз и существует беспроцентный кредит..


Ну да, на халяву конечно приятнее, спору нет )))



> И эти неудобства может скомпенсировать процент? И тем не менее почему то среди друзей это не принято.


К сожалению, мир соткан из противоречий, и не все считают себя нашими друзьями. Но если последовательно придерживаться халявы, конечно, надо брать только у друзей. Беда лишь в том, что у халявщиков и друзья обычно такие же. Остается лишь мечтать о светлом будущем.
Похоже, Фил, у вас нет никого, кто бы находился в зоне вашей личной ответственности, отсюда ваши глубокомысленный романтизм.




> В СССР давали квартиры бесплатно.
> Я понимаю, что как любая система распределения, эта система была несовершенна, но прецедент такой в истории был.


Она не просто несовершенна, но в корне порочна. К примеру, у меня отец был зав лабораторией в приличном НИИ, а мать - гл. технологом на крупном заводе. И мы всю жизнь прожили в двухкомнатной хрущобе с бабушкой в запроходной комнате. И даже на очередь не ставили, поскольку был излишек площади в 1.5 кв. метра.
Причем, эта подлая система (которая так греет ваше романтическое сердечко) имела вполне прагматическое обоснование: власти надо было, чтоб у холопы чувствовали, что они кормятся с "государевой руки". Вот к этому на практике и сводится ваша идея моральности и справедливости.




> Плата за пользование деньгами подразумевает, что Вы недополучите прибыль, которую могли бы получить сами дав деньги в рост.
> Т.е. самому становясь ростовщиком


Ага. Чужие бабки считать - вот и вся ваша "моральность".
А потом придет Шариков, и скажет - "все отнять и поделить".
Что будет логическим продолжением ваших мыслей. Итог нас хорошо известен.

----------


## Фил

Надо жить на свои, а не искать халявы.

По поводу квартир в СССР у меня есть другие примеры тоже. А вот дадут ли вам бесплатную квартиру сейчас?  :Smilie: 

Насчет безответственности - не угадали.

----------


## Фил

> Ага. Чужие бабки считать - вот и вся ваша "моральность".


Это не _чужие бабки_, это моя заработная плата.
Вы заработаете 10000, из которых я Вам отдам 100 (потому что деньги через меня проходят) и скажу
"Не надо чужие деньги считать", и скроюсь вдали на каком нибудь Бугатти.
Вам это понравится?





> А потом придет Шариков, и скажет - "все отнять и поделить".
> Что будет логическим продолжением ваших мыслей. Итог нас хорошо известен.


Не готовы еще люди к таким вещам, что ж поделать.
Вот Вы - тоже не готовы.

А может и никогда не будут готовы, я не знаю.
Я называю вещи своими именами.

----------


## Фил

> Всё же не до конца понятно что вас привело к этой мысли. Сейчас приведу версию как я понял, но могу заблуждаться, поскольку вижу и другие варианты трактовки. Имеете ввиду, что неравенство рождается в сознании , а не в том какие взаимодействия происходят в окружающей среде?


Я имею в виду, что силой Разума человек может управлять Природой (в т.ч. своей-собственной природой)
Об этом, например, стихотворение Заболоцкого "Я не ищу гармонии в Природе".





> Я не ищу гармонии в природе.
> Разумной соразмерности начал
> Ни в недрах скал, ни в ясном небосводе
> Я до сих пор, увы, не различал.
> 
> Как своенравен мир ее дремучий!
> В ожесточенном пении ветров
> Не слышит сердце правильных созвучий,
> Душа не чует стройных голосов.
> ...



Об этом же еще более древняя былина об Илье Муромце и Святогоре.
Т.е. людям давным-давно об этом известно было, но все мифы - не впрок.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и скроюсь вдали на каком нибудь Бугатти.
> Вам это понравится?


Фил, ну что вы передергиваете? стыдно пользоваться такими приемами полемики.
Ясно же, что нравственность - в соблюдении договоренностей. В личной воздержанности. И так далее. Но вовсе не в выключенности из реального социального процесса со всеми его плюсами и минусами.




> Не готовы еще люди к таким вещам, что ж поделать.


Да просто вы в своем идеализме представляете себе мир без клеш. А он не таков.
Отсюда - ваши ложные, нереалистические выводы.
Они могли бы работать в монашеской общине. Но если неукоснительно навязывать их реальному миру - получится фигня. Принцип "отнять и поделить", следующий из ваших соображений, в итоге приводит к еще большему злу.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я имею в виду, что силой Разума человек может управлять Природой (в т.ч. своей-собственной природой)


Я согласен с этим. И какой вывод вы делаете? Что природой можно управлять так, что неравенство будет искоренено? Могу согласиться, но с оговоркой что в определённых условиях. Например в обществе уровня палеолита коммунизм вполне естественен. Поскольку популяция не велика, ресурсов предложенных природой хватает. Неравенство возникнуть ещё не успело.

Однако на горизонте уже маячит вымирание мегафауны и тотальный голод, заставляющий заниматься неестественным и более трудоёмким занятием по сравнению с охотой и собирательством, таким как земледелие. 

П.С. а на халяве в виде мегафауны кроманьонцы неплохо так отъелись, судя по физическим показателям. Сейчас та же ситуация - акселерация роста и тд.

----------

Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Но если неукоснительно навязывать их реальному миру - получится фигня. Принцип "отнять и поделить", следующий из ваших соображений, в итоге приводит к еще большему злу.


А противоположные принципы разве можно навязывать?
Я же не создаю тему "Как управлять Вселенной (не привлекая внимания санитаров)" и даю там все советы.

Я комментирую в контексте некоторые высказывания, о которых я имею очень хорошее представление.
Чтобы картина была дополнена до целостной, а не одна сторона.

----------


## Фил

> Я согласен с этим. И какой вывод вы делаете?


Использование финансовых деривативов не по назначению - путь в никуда.
Это алчность, причем необоснованная ничем. 
Это показал еще Фалес Милетский, законтрактовав все маслобойни в урожай оливок, для наглядного примера.
У нас живой пример - кризисы и дефолты связанные с ГКО и ипотеками SubPrime.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не сомневайтесь, в мире всё взаимосвязано. Вы посмотрели на те причинно-следственные связи, которые вам заметны, но есть ещё подводная часть айсберга, которая может быть не видна.


Я не хочу доходить до абсурда. Для того, чтобы полностью выраваться из самсары, нужно практиковать то, что подвластно в том собрании упричин и условий, которые подвластны. Все взаимосвязано. Мы все живем на планете земля в силу общей кармы. 

Я не собираюсь заниматься ерундой. Мне даны буддийские источники по 10 Благим, я им следую. Не участвую ни в убийстве, ни в воровстве, и так далее. Только не надо меня убеждать, что я прииняю детям в Индии вред. Если у существа возникают сильные страдания - это в силу ЕГО  личной кармы. 

Может, хватит уже абсурда?

----------


## Фил

> Только не надо меня убеждать, что я прииняю детям в Индии вред.


Как Вы арендаторов с детьми выселять будете, если у них деньги на квартплату кончатся?
Ментов позовете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А противоположные принципы *разве можно навязыват*ь?.


*Разве НУЖНО навязывать* реальные обстоятельства жизни: дождь, снег, хорошую погоду, наводнения и "благорастворение воздУхов"?
Они просто есть, вопрос лишь в том, как их использовать во благо или с минимальным злом.
А не фантазировать некий идеальный мир.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Они могли бы работать в монашеской общине.


Монашеская община живет засчет спонсоров. Только это условие и делает возможным ее существование, потому что монахам работать для заработков денег возбраняется.

Если смотреть вглубь на айсберг и следовать логике Артема и ФИла, получится, что община является причиной для усиления безнравственности спонсоров. Многие из которых предприниматели и эксплуатируют других. Так что Сангха, следуя этой логике,  тоже живет на почве безнравственности.

----------

Сергей Хос (26.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как Вы арендаторов с детьми выселять будете, если у них деньги на квартплату кончатся?
> Ментов позовете?


Подожду, пока найдут новую работу. Но недолго. Месяц. Не найдут - я дам им работу. нормально оплачиваемую и нравственную. Для них посильную и несложную. Пусть живут у нас и ухаживают за моей мамой дома. Если откажутся, буду вызывать ментов и выселять. И они воруют у меня мои деньги, которые для моей мамы - способ существования. Такой расклад Вам нравится? Иначе, не сделая того, это уже поощрение безнравственности с моей стороны. Я должна содержать тунеядцев? если люди не инвалиды? 

А в данный период: если не стану сдавать, - не смогу оплатить моей маме нормальный уход. Давайте я от них не буду брать денег, а попрошу Вас помочь деньгами в содержании моей мамы? Дарить деньги людям - это нравственно? Можете моим жильцам давать денег на оплату жилья. 

Но все зависит от ситуации. Можно найти разные решения. Я не люблю рассуждать о ситуациях гипотетически. 

Вы не хотите мне предложить пойти на улицу и приютить у себя дома всех бомжей? А сами у себя не хотите бездомных людей поселить? При Вашей большой зарплате это, вероятно, гораздо проще, чем при моей небольшой.

Спуститесь с Луны. Перестаньте проповедовать небуддийский подход. И перечитайте список 10 неблагих у Цонкапы. Все. что не запрещено - разрешено. А самсара не бывает без страдания.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Использование финансовых деривативов не по назначению - путь в никуда.
> Это алчность, причем необоснованная ничем. 
> Это показал еще Фалес Милетский, законтрактовав все маслобойни в урожай оливок, для наглядного примера.
> У нас живой пример - кризисы и дефолты связанные с ГКО и ипотеками SubPrime.


А чего делать то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> следовать логике Артема и ФИла


Зачастую мы принимаем за логику простую грамматическую связь членов предложения в сказанной фразе.
В этом смысле любая "маниловщина" тоже имеет свою "логику".

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как Вы арендаторов с детьми выселять будете, если у них деньги на квартплату кончатся?
> Ментов позовете?


Я не пускаю арендаторов с детьми. Чтобы на корню избежать такой проблемы. Я не хочу детям причинять вред, не хочу причинять вред и моей престарелой маме.  Не хочу причинять вред и себе, потому как не покупаю себе на эти деньги безделушки и брендовые сумки в скидке. Я должна выбрать кого-то из них? И ущемить другого?

Вопросы еще будут? Вы не ответили на мои. Вы оплатите квартиру людям, если их уволят, мне???

Я пущу с детьми, если Вы, в случае нехватки у них денег, будете мне их за них доплачивать. Вы согласны?

Может, Вы прямо сейчас будете мне платить ежемесячно эту сумму, чтобы избавить меня от безнравственности?))) Я приму.)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я не пускаю арендаторов с детьми. Чтобы на корню избежать такой проблемы. Я не хочу детям причинять вред, не хочу причинять вред и моей престарелой маме.


Однако если все будут поступать так, то арендаторы с детьми не смогут найти жилище.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Однако если все будут поступать так, то арендаторы с детьми не смогут найти жилище.


Но зато арендаторы будут не ужасно безнравственными. И их не будут упрекать, что они выгнали малых детушек из-под крова.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Но зато арендаторы будут не ужасно безнравственными. И их не будут упрекать, что они выгнали малых детушек из-под крова.


А если упрекнут с ними что произойдёт?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А если упрекнут с ними что произойдёт?


А Вы проконсультируйтесь у Фила. Он дока по этим вопросам. :Big Grin: 

Странно, что он рассуждает о безнравственных экплуататорах, но не ходит с веничком по улицам, подметая перед собой - а вдруг на какую букашку наступит и будет убийство.

----------

Сергей Хос (26.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> но не ходит с веничком по улицам, подметая перед собой


Причем, ходить надо голым, а то мало ли какие моральные нормы были нарушены в процессе производства одежды. За всем не уследишь )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Причем, ходить надо голым, а то мало ли какие моральные нормы были нарушены в процессе производства одежды. За всем не уследишь )))


Ну, для начала ему вообще надо бы уехать из мегаполиса) Там такое не поймут)

----------


## Фил

@*Пема Дролкар*, видите. Не такая уж Ваша рента -безоблачный источник дохода. Эмоции зашкаливают!
Не кажется, что просто делать свою работу проще и честнее?
А Вы советуете аналогичный гимор всем окружающим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А чего делать то?


 Не использовать их да и все. Использование деривативов - это чистой воды спекуляция. До поставки товара дело не доходит. Придуманы были фьючерсы для страховки и планирования, а используются для игры в бумажки. 
Я не понятия не имею, как это изменить, но для начало нужно хотя бы это видеть, а не смотреть на мир через розовые очки. Исландия доигралась, например.

Спекулянтов то не зря никто не любит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А Вы проконсультируйтесь у Фила. Он дока по этим вопросам.
> 
> Странно, что он рассуждает о безнравственных экплуататорах, но не ходит с веничком по улицам, подметая перед собой - а вдруг на какую букашку наступит и будет убийство.


Не хожу, но и советов по буддийскому финплану никому не даю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Монашеская община живет засчет спонсоров. Только это условие и делает возможным ее существование, потому что монахам работать для заработков денег возбраняется.
> 
> Если смотреть вглубь на айсберг и следовать логике Артема и ФИла, получится, что община является причиной для усиления безнравственности спонсоров. Многие из которых предприниматели и эксплуатируют других. Так что Сангха, следуя этой логике,  тоже живет на почве безнравственности.


У монахов собственности нет, вообще. За исключением того, что носят с собой. До этого дорасти надо.
И существовать они и без спонсоров будут. Это монахи нужны спонсорам, а не наоборот. А если наоборот - то это сломанная дхарма.

Это как искусство, которое может существовать и без зрителя. Фильм можно прокрутить и в пустом кинотеатре. Это зритель не может существовать без искусства, оно утверждает его существование. ( это из Джима Моррисона)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю. Скорее всего да, т.к. через Магадху проходил Гранд Транк - одна из главных торговых дорог соединяющая Азию с побережем Бенгальского залива (примерно Пешавар-Калькутта).
> Позже буддистские монастыри, расположенные вдоль торговых путей, ростовщичеством занимались - это факт.


 возникает вопрос, а как они занимались ростовщичеством, если им запрещены и собственность и деньги?
Это невозможно!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А во времена Будды были ростовщики в этом регионе?


Были. Например один из основных учеников Будды среди мирян Анатхапиндика был ростовщиком. Анатхапиндика переводиться -«кормилец бедных», он также много жертвовал буддийской Санге, но под конец жизни «его постигла нищета из-за неудачи в делах и безграничной щедрости, Анатхапиндика сожалел лишь о том, что ему нечего больше отдать. Он остался в веках как один из величайших учеников Будды среди мирян.»(с) 
Если не ошибаюсь он достиг плода СотАпанна ( вошедший в поток).

п.с. кстати система выдачи еды по карточкам, впервые в истории, была введена Анатхапиндикой и одной богатой упасикой, она также была одной  из основных учеников Будды среди мирян, по-моему её звали Висакха.

----------

Shus (27.10.2015), Алик (27.10.2015), Сергей Хос (26.10.2015), Фил (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Яркий пример, что ростовщичество и буддизм совместимы, если не принимать дхарму близко к сердцу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Яркий пример, что ростовщичество и буддизм совместимы, если не принимать дхарму близко к сердцу.


Санга и миряне обоюдосторонне зависят друг от друга. 

Если бы не было Анатхапиндика, Весакхи, Бимбисары, Ашоки, Канишки и др. богатых буддистов-мирян, то и Санги не было бы, а без Санги не было бы и Дхармы.

 Дхарму они близко к сердцу приняли, нам бы так )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> @*Пема Дролкар*, видите. Не такая уж Ваша рента -безоблачный источник дохода. Эмоции зашкаливают!
> Не кажется, что просто делать свою работу проще и честнее?
> А Вы советуете аналогичный гимор всем окружающим.


Какие еще эмоции? Я Вам предлагаю конкретные вещи - спасти меня от безнравственности и дать мне денег, чтобы не сдавать квартиру. А Вы уже который пост увиливаете.

Моя работа и так проста и честна. Но в сутках только 24 часа. И еще дополнительную работу мне не потянуть. И расходы по содержанию престарелой матери иначе не проплатить. Вы мне предложите конкретное решение. Я не люблю, когда увиливают.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У монахов собственности нет, вообще. За исключением того, что носят с собой. До этого дорасти надо.
> И существовать они и без спонсоров будут. Это монахи нужны спонсорам, а не наоборот. А если наоборот - то это сломанная дхарма.


Это крайне инфантильное представление о жизни монахов. Не буду приводить всех подробностей, а иначе Ваш ум это трансформирует в неизвестно что.

Монахи имеют обеты. Но вот монастырь должен монахов прокормить и обеспечить всем необходимым. Чем крупнее монастырь, тем больше ему на это надо средств. Причем, спонсоры приходят и уходят, а суммы пожертвований могут разниться. Может случиться период, когда ничего никто не даст. И что - распускать монастырь и отправлять монахов на скитание? И старых монахов на улицу не выкинешь. Но на спонсоров монастырь не может рассчитывать. Роствоничество - один из способов зарабаотывать. Причем, в монастыре этим, как правило, занимаются миряне.

Существовать без еды, крова и лекарств не может НИКТО. И на это все нужны деньги. 

Монахи нужны спонсорам, да. Но молитвы в стакан не нальешь и в чашу не положишь, и ими одними жив не будешь. Такова самсарная селяви. Даже для монахов.

----------


## PampKin Head

Нормальные у него представления.  Просто эти представления о Тхераваде,  где монахи до сих пор с чугунком за подаянием, босиком, ежедневно ходят.  Это вам не тибетский буддизм.

----------

Дубинин (27.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Shus

> возникает вопрос, а как они занимались ростовщичеством, если им запрещены и собственность и деньги?
> Это невозможно!


Эхе-хе... Идеалист-утопист Вы наш.... :Smilie: 

Это монах "на стационаре" обязан иметь только только восемь предметов (в пути, во время болезни и пр. еще кое-что можно), а собственность сангхи - это другое (там от нее в ранние времена еще и собственность ступы часто отделялась).
Буддистские монастыри всегда были крупнейшими землевладельцами (с "крепостными" соответственно) и в средневековье по сути входили в феодальные мандалы (та же Наланда например). Хотя севернее Гандхары (Сват и пр.) существовала и другая система.

Ланкийская сангха еще в начале 20-го века века владела чуть не четвертью (точно не помню) всех плодородных земель. 
Про Тибет вообще молчу (да и цифры не помню), хотя там причина восстания против китайцев с их кооперативами была в основном как раз в этом.

----------

Алик (27.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2015), Дубинин (27.10.2015), Паня (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Ну тогда все ясненько.
Дхарма - дхармой, а 3% - это 3 %.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Капитал избегает шума и брани и отличается боязливой натурой. Это правда, но это ещё не вся правда. Капитал боится отсутствия прибыли или слишком маленькой прибыли, как природа боится пустоты. Но раз имеется в наличии достаточная прибыль, капитал становится смелым. Обеспечьте 10 процентов, и капитал согласен на всякое применение, при 20 процентах он становится оживлённым, при 50 процентах положительно готов сломать себе голову, при 100 процентах он попирает все человеческие законы, при 300 процентах нет такого преступления, на которое он не рискнул бы, хотя бы под страхом виселицы. Если шум и брань приносят прибыль, капитал станет способствовать тому и другому. Доказательство: контрабанда и торговля рабами
 (T. J. Dunning, цит. соч. , стр. 35, 36).

----------

Shus (27.10.2015), Алик (27.10.2015), Дубинин (27.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Какие еще эмоции? Я Вам предлагаю конкретные вещи - спасти меня от безнравственности и дать мне денег, чтобы не сдавать квартиру. А Вы уже который пост увиливаете.
> 
> Моя работа и так проста и честна. Но в сутках только 24 часа. И еще дополнительную работу мне не потянуть. И расходы по содержанию престарелой матери иначе не проплатить. Вы мне предложите конкретное решение. Я не люблю, когда увиливают.


Конкретное решение - делать тоже самое, но не бравировать этим, не гордится и другим не советовать как modus vivendi, под видом, что - мечта любого буддиста. А осознать всю мерзость происходящего.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Shus

> Возможно только Сиам-никая была богатой на Ланке, она владела землями, далее после неё шла Амарапура-никая и Раманния-никая. Последняя никая ближе всего к понятию «братство нищенствующих монахов», появилась в третьей четверти XIX в.


Последние две никаи - это в большей степени реформаторские движения времен зарождения капитализма и сингальского национализма. Ко времени их подъема уже давно не существовало феодальное государство Канди, в котором Сиам-ниакая и обогатилось такими обширными землевладениями.
Еще там есть кастовые ньюансы.

UPD Гоигама - это не секта, а каста.

----------

АртёмМ (27.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2015), Дубинин (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Скорее всего они именовались не крепостными, а храмовыми рабами. Так например правивший в Татоне король монского государства Раманнадеса Мануха послал буддийского монаха (учения Тхеравады) к бирманскому королю. Миссия имела огромный успех. Уверовав, король Аноратха потребовал от короля Манухи священных реликвий и буддийских текстов. Король Мануха, сомневаясь в глубине убеждений своего бирманского коллеги, ответил отказом. Тогда Аноратха организовал неожиданный военный поход, разгромил центр Раманнадесы Татон и унес в Паган все, что только мог - 32 полных собрания Трипитаки, все священные реликвии, а также увел всех монахов и взял в плен самого короля Мануху - всего 30000 пленников. Король Мануха и многочисленные пленные превратились в потомственных храмовых рабов (по видимому потомки которых до сих пор заняты уборкой и поддержанием храмов).


Не это не так. Храмовые рабы Багана - это отдельная тема, даже для Бирмы. В принципе они не были рабами, а просто специализированной кастой неприкасаемых. 
У монастырей были обычные (как и у всех феодалов) крестьяне, закрепленные за землей и объединенные в общины.  

Кстати вся изложенная выше байка (кроме самых "храмовых рабов") не имеет никаких исторических подтверждений, в том числе и в бирманских источниках.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2015), Дубинин (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну тогда все ясненько.
> Дхарма - дхармой, а 3% - это 3 %.


Может быть, Дхарма Будды шире и есть наставление для различных слоёв общества в том числе и для банкиров.
В основном больше обращается внимание на Учения для реализации Нирваны, но здесь ведь вопрос  даже не в том богатый человек или бедный, а скорее вообще ухода из любой самсарной сферы деятельности, оставления жизни домохозяина. 
В тоже время есть и Учения для мирян, удерживающие их в благом\хорошем состоянии и закладывающие хорошие условия для будущего и здесь результат вряд ли зависит от сферы деятельности, больше завит от того что у нас внутри.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Конкретное решение - делать тоже самое, но не бравировать этим, не гордится и другим не советовать как modus vivendi, под видом, что - мечта любого буддиста. А осознать всю мерзость происходящего.


Уххаха.(эмоция веселья) Наконец-то мы пришли к необходимости отречения, но это явно не отказ от аренды квартиры буддистом, смею Вас заверить. Отречение - это вИденье ущербности всего, кроме Учения, но это совершенно не означает, что мы должны все все раздать, раздеться догола и перестать кушать. А также, что буддист должен изнуряться непосильным трудом 18 часов в день, если есть более простое и небезнравственное решение для высвобождения времени на практику, ритрит, например.  Если у меня не будет сил на практику, это человеческое рождение бесполезно. Практика в жизни, но и теорию для этого надо иметь время изучать. 

А то, что мы как-то себя обеспечиваем - не является мерзостью и проступком, если держаться в как можно более нравственных рамках. Марскистко-политическая экономия в современном мире не может быть применена буквально к любому предприятию. Существуют разные формы деятельности и заработка. И все взаимосвязано так, что это не разделить порой.

Вы как-то странно мыслите для буддиста. Для буддиста есть понятие безнравственности, которая определена 10 неблагими, и на которые он ориентируется. И надо четко понимать - что является полноценным неблагим проступком с намереньем, клешей, исполнением и завершением. Проступок со сдачей квартиры был бы, если бы, например, я заранее хотела бы обмануть простачков, взяла бы вперед с них за год вперед, и потом выяснилось бы, что квартира принадлежит не мне, пришел настоящий хозяин, они обязаны выселиться, и я им денег не верну. Вот тогда бы была мерзость, да. В какую категорию входит безнравственность честных договоренностей по сдаче квартиры или в получении зарплаты от директора фирмы? В воровство? Но ведь воровством считается присвоение БЕЗ СОГЛАСИЯ хозяина вещи. 

Нельзя ли буддийский подход все-таки перевести в русло буддизма? А не политэкономики и теории капитала?

ЕСДЛ:



> Однако фактором, возможно наиболее важным в определении в целом этической природы действия, не являются ни его содержание, ни его следствие. На деле лишь очень редко результаты наших поступков напрямую относятся только к нам самим — ведь то, сможет ли кормчий во время шторма довести свое судно до берега, зависит не только от его действий; так и возможные последствия могут быть наименее важным фактором. В тибетском языке термин, обозначающий то, что считается наиболее значимым для определения этической ценности совершенного действия, — это "kun long" человека. Переведенное буквально, деепричастие "kun" значит "совершенно, до конца", или "из глубины", а "long (wa)" означает действие, инициирующее появление, пробуждение, вздымание чего-либо. Но в том смысле, в каком это слово используется здесь, kun long понимается как то, что некоторым образом ведёт или вдохновляет наши действия — и намеренные, и ненамеренные. Таким образом, это обозначает общее состояние сердца и ума человека. И если это состояние благотворно, то отсюда следует, что и сами наши поступки будут благотворны (в этическом смысле).

----------


## Фил

> Уххаха.(эмоция веселья) Наконец-то мы пришли к необходимости отречения, но это явно не отказ от аренды квартиры буддистом, смею Вас заверить.


 Понимаете, я в таком случае тоже могу бесплатных советов надавать, что работу лучше искать в конторе, которая принадлежит криминальным авторитетам и служит для трансфера или легализации доходов - эффективность труда тут никого не интересует, а зарплата - большая. Потому что в стартапе работа будет реальная, но нестабильная и стартап все равно либо купят, либо разорят. В реальном секторе с вас будут драть три шкуры и штрафовать, чтобы эффективность повысить, а потом вы сами драть будете.
Так что, ищите синекуру у богатеньких буратино.
Правда это на проституцию похоже, но зато времени и для изучения Ламрима - хоть отбавляй. И спонсировать кого нибудь можно.

Не хуже ведь Вашего мой совет?





> Нельзя ли буддийский подход все-таки перевести в русло буддизма? А не политэкономики и теории капитала?


Буддийский подход к чему?
К жизни наверное?
А жизнь это политика и есть, пока что.
Тем более начал и продолжал вообще не я.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Из Бхога сутты:
> Монахи, таковы пять полезностей богатства. Какие пять?


О полезности богатства, я думаю, ни у кого сомнений нет.
Но вот способы получения этого богатства?
Не имелось же в виду обойти все дома и собрать с них дань, а потом всех делать "счастливыми"?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Из Бхога сутты:
> 
> Монахи, таковы пять полезностей богатства. Какие пять?
> (1) C помощью богатства человек делает счастливым и довольным себя и правильно поддерживает себя в счастье. (2) Он делает счастливыми и довольными своих родителей и правильно поддерживает себя в счастье. (3) Он делает счастливыми и довольными своих жену и детей, своих рабов, рабочих и слуг и правильно поддерживает себя в счастье. (4) Он делает счастливыми и довольными своих друзей и товарищей и правильно поддерживает себя в счастье. (5) Он утверждает для жрецов и отшельников ведущее ввысь подаяние – небесное подношение, приводящее к счастью, ведущее в небесные миры. Таковы пять полезностей богатства.


Кстати интересная цитата.
Тут с одной стороны - человек.
А с другой - его жена, дети, рабы, рабочие и слуги (т.е. эти к человеку не относятся  :Smilie: , как впрочем и родители )

И не надо возражать, так и было.
Как же я все это бохгаство люблю  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (27.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Понимаете, я в таком случае тоже могу бесплатных советов надавать, что работу лучше искать в конторе, которая принадлежит криминальным авторитетам и служит для трансфера или легализации доходов - эффективность труда тут никого не интересует, а зарплата - большая. Потому что в стартапе работа будет реальная, но нестабильная и стартап все равно либо купят, либо разорят. В реальном секторе с вас будут драть три шкуры и штрафовать, чтобы эффективность повысить, а потом вы сами драть будете.
> Так что, ищите синекуру у богатеньких буратино.Правда это на проституцию похоже, но зато времени и для изучения Ламрима - хоть отбавляй. И спонсировать кого нибудь можно.
> 
> Не хуже ведь Вашего мой совет?


да, Ваша самсара упирается только в такие представления. Потому как есть  множество вариантов найти вполне нравственный доход. Если я дома шью на богатых клиентов( меня не интересует - кто они там - телки богатых бандитов или нет, это на лбу у них не написано, а я им не оружие произвожу. И получаю по высшему тарифу, если я добросовестно делаю свою работу до мельчайшего стежка. ВСЕ. Работаю 10 лет, откладываю деньги и кладу их в банк под проценты Я могу спокойно уехать на три месяца или года в ритрит или по вечерам изучать Ламрим.  




> Буддийский подход к чему?
> К жизни наверное?
> А жизнь это политика и есть, пока что.


А жизнь, и буддизм, - это как тебе представляется - все, что угодно. Для Вас политика, для меня политика побоку, моя жизнь - проявление 4 Безмерных.

Не Вы начали? Но Вы очень активно поддерживали. Искренне жаль Ваш мир.

----------


## Фил

> да, Ваша самсара упирается только в такие представления. Потому как есть  множество вариантов найти вполне нравственный доход. Если я дома шью на богатых клиентов( меня не интересует - кто они там - телки богатых бандитов или нет, это на лбу у них не написано, а я им не оружие произвожу. И получаю по высшему тарифу, если я добросовестно делаю свою работу до мельчайшего стежка. ВСЕ. Работаю 10 лет, откладываю деньги и кладу их в банк под проценты Я могу спокойно уехать на три месяца или года в ритрит или по вечерам изучать Ламрим.


Я делаю приблизительно тоже самое.
Но агитировать за это не могу  :Frown: 





> А жизнь, и буддизм, - это как тебе представляется - все, что угодно. Для Вас политика, для меня политика побоку, моя жизнь - проявление 4 Безмерных.
> Не Вы начали? Но Вы очень активно поддерживали. Искренне жаль Ваш мир.


Да не может быть политика "побоку".
Это и есть жизнь, хотите Вы этого или нет. Вы так или иначе имеете какое-то гражданство. Значит уже не побоку.
Сознательно стал апатридом, насколько я знаю, только Ницше, чтобы быть вне политики.







> Искренне жаль Ваш мир.


 Да ладно. Вон Благословенный прирастать рабами разрешил. Так что все нормально!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я делаю приблизительно тоже самое.
> Но агитировать за это не могу 
> 
> Да не может быть политика "побоку".
> Это и есть жизнь, хотите Вы этого или нет. Вы так или иначе имеете какое-то гражданство. Значит уже не побоку.
> Сознательно стал апатридом, насколько я знаю, только Ницше, чтобы быть вне политики.
> 
> Да ладно. Вон Благословенный прирастать рабами разрешил. Так что все нормально!


Я тоже не советую. Можно советовать быть как можно нравственней в той ситуации, которая есть, и только.

Вот представьте, живу на две страны с гражданствами двух стран и вообще не втягиваюсь в политику)) Если захотеть, можно жить, как дети - без всякого учета политики. Меня неинтересуют бесполезные вещи, на которые я не могу влиять. И политика не может проникнуть в мой мир, пока я не втягиваюсь в дела государственного масштаба. Пусть берут свои налоги и вводят свои правила. Это все можно урегулировать без особых энергозатрат и мыслеварения. Хотя вопрос в том, что каждый под ней понимает))

Гражданство требует только того, чтобы у тебя были все документы в порядке. И ты живешь тем, что тебе предлагают окружающие условия. И политика - это бла-бла. В котором можно и не участвовать. Вопрос только, насколько это бла-бла заботится о благосостоянии граждан. Но, к сожалению, в странах, которые у меня, - дальше бла-бла не идет - так что надо одинаково полагаться только на себя.

Для меня все просто, как во времена Будды. Самсара - есть самсара.  При самолетах или ишаках. Надо не заморачиваться. Справедливость - понятие относительное, а самсарное существо все равно не избежит страданий, и так или иначе их будет испытывать. А если я тоже драгоценность с природой Будды, то морить себя бессмысленно, тем более, если другому человеку этим пользу в ракурсе Учения не принести.

Ну, а закрыть все производства и искоренить эксплуататоров - это мы уже проходили. Не работает.

----------

Доня (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, а закрыть все производства и искоренить эксплуататоров - это мы уже проходили. Не работает.


Нет, в том то и дело, что пока-что это мы еще не проходили.
А на то что мы проходили, налепили ярлык "коммунизм" и используют в качестве пугала.
Чтобы рабы возлюбили своих теперешних хозяев.

Никто не требует от Вас в одиночку изменить этот мир, потому что это невозможно.
Но каждому возможно понять, по каким правилам происходит игра, и что скрывается за фасадами потёмкинских деревень.




> Справедливость - понятие относительное, а самсарное существо все равно не избежит страданий, и так или иначе их будет испытывать.


Оно относительное, если лично Вас не касается.

----------

Ридонлиев (28.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Они пройдут — расплавленные годы
>          Народных бурь и мятежей:
> Вчерашний раб, усталый от свободы,
>          Возропщет, требуя цепей.
> Построит вновь казармы и остроги,
>          Воздвигнет сломанный престол,
> А сам уйдет молчать в свои берлоги,
>          Работать на полях, как вол.
> И отрезвясь от крови и угара,
> ...


---

----------

Алик (28.10.2015), Доня (11.10.2018), Ридонлиев (28.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Крепостная девка- Глашка, после утреннего кофе, пусть предстанет Афродитой- неча в сарафане бегать.
Тут на днях прочёл я модный- глянцевый журнал столичный, что-то о готамебудде- принце из земель индийских.
Надо мне буддизм устроить- комнату в индийском стиле- с кисиями и коврами и дворовых- обряжённых.
Как приедут Салтыковы- в экипаже ещё сидя, пусть увидят всех в тюрбанах-вся дворня в идийском платье.
После трапезы совместной- приглашу гостей молиться- аки басурмане- сидя- на готаму в позолоте, то-то будет всем потеха.

----------

Shus (27.10.2015), Алик (28.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (28.10.2015), Мяснов (28.10.2015), Паня (27.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015), Эделизи (02.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, в том то и дело, что пока-что это мы еще не проходили.
> А на то что мы проходили, налепили ярлык "коммунизм" и используют в качестве пугала.
> Чтобы рабы возлюбили своих теперешних хозяев.
> 
> Никто не требует от Вас в одиночку изменить этот мир, потому что это невозможно.
> Но каждому возможно понять, по каким правилам происходит игра, и что скрывается за фасадами потёмкинских деревень.
> 
> 
> Оно относительное, если лично Вас не касается.


Фил, миленький, это САМСАРА. Вопрос стоит просто в поиске неиллюзорного счастья и ухода от страданий. Игра должна происходить только в одном направлении - в очистке собственного ума от неведенья. Несчастны и бедные, и богатые, проявляют клеши, накапливают неблагое и те, и другие, и даже если человеку дать вообще все блага мира, без угнетения и идеальное общество, где всем дается все, каждый из нас ВСЕ РАВНО БУДЕТ СТРАДАТЬ. Пока не освободится от собственных искаженных взглядов на реальность.

А идеальным этот мир никогда не будет. А потемкинских деревень уже давно нет. Есть свободный рынок рабочей силы. И твоя собственная карма. Именно в силу нее ты не попадаешь в ситуации, когда нужно убить за кусок хлеба.

----------


## Фил

> Есть свободный рынок рабочей силы.


Нет его. (Вы хотели подсластить пилюлю, но даже этого нет!)
Иначе зарплата по регионам бы не различалась на порядок.
На свободном рынке работает арбитраж, и такие вещи выравниваются за минуты.
Человек - это не электронная репрезентация ценной бумаги.

А тут получается, что доллар в мск стоит 60 руб, а в спб 100 руб.
И никто в спб эти доллары покупать не будет.
Только вот приехать в мск из спб тоже они не могут.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет его. (Вы хотели подсластить пилюлю, но даже этого нет!)
> Иначе зарплата по регионам бы не различалась на порядок.
> На свободном рынке работает арбитраж, и такие вещи выравниваются за минуты.
> Человек - это не электронная репрезентация ценной бумаги.
> 
> А тут получается, что доллар в мск стоит 60 руб, а в спб 100 руб.
> И никто в спб эти доллары покупать не будет.
> Только вот приехать в мск из спб тоже они не могут.


Take it easy. :Kiss: 

Пока в Питере многое дешевле, чем в Москве, а доллар, если жутко нужно - можно и в Москву съездить купить.

Когда жила в Японии - там все европейское стоило в три раза дороже, и неевропейское идэм, но и зарплаты были в три раза дороже. Мир как-то справляется.....но жить надо в хорошо социальнообеспеченных странах. Это слабый возврат от оффтопа к грин карте)

----------

Фил (27.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я про доллар к примеру. 
Но чтобы в Москву сьездить, нужны  хотя бы деньги на билет. Рынок рабсилы нельзя сравнить с биржей. На биржах стандартный товар, а это применимо только к неквалифицированной рабсиле. Врач-онколог может и не найти себе работу несмотря на квалификацию (пример уборщицы-филолога), а перекинуться в стоматолога он как вервольф не может. Не говоря уж в юриста или бухгалтера - на это как минимум нужны деньги и время, а ни того ни другого нет.

Можно выучится на денежную профессию нотариуса и не получить право работать, т.к. количество лицензий ограничено и они передаются по наследству.

Рынок труда свободен только для неквалифицированных кадров, а они не могут этой свободой воспользоваться т.к. доходы низки.

Очередная грустная либертарианская сказочка на ночь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Take it easy.
> 
> Пока в Питере многое дешевле, чем в Москве, а доллар, если жутко нужно - можно и в Москву съездить купить.
> 
> Когда жила в Японии - там все европейское стоило в три раза дороже, и неевропейское идэм, но и зарплаты были в три раза дороже. Мир как-то справляется.....но жить надо в хорошо социальнообеспеченных странах. Это слабый возврат от оффтопа к грин карте)


Москва - хорошая страна  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (28.10.2015), Альбина (28.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2015), Сергей Хос (28.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Москва - хорошая страна


Но она лопнула )))

----------

Neroli (28.10.2015), Алик (28.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (28.10.2015), Дубинин (28.10.2015), Паня (28.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2015), Фил (28.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я Вам расскужу хорошую сказочку на ночь, такая у меня жизнь, что вижу стакан всегда полуполным, а не полупустым - мой Учитель всегда повторял - малые желания, большая удовлетворенность, И это проникло как-то внутрь.

У меня была возможность пожить в разных странах изнутри, хоть и понемногу, но не туристом. Япония удивительна, но очень необычно было на островах Зеленого Мыса. Получилось так, что я там объясняла что- то про буддизм - меня попросили публично, пришлось, потом мне одна местная девушка, которая накануне мне наплела всю голову косичками, подарила крошечного Будду( откуда взяла? никогда о нем прежде не слышав), слепленного из теста на монетке, и так получилось, что дочка моя "пришла" кармически именно там. Это удивительное место - черная лава, белый песок, рыбацкие лодки с огромными рыбами, безбрежный океан, ветер, волны для серфистов, розовые соляные пирамиды и озера с  ледком кристаллов. Деревьев и зелени практически нет. И очень свободный и гордый в смысле чуства собственного достоинства, а не гордыни, народ. Хотя практически нищий.

И вот с тех пор у меня представление о богатстве и достатке как-то сместилось. Приоритеты расставились иначе. И в туристской беготне больших городов все вспоминаю то место. Ну не хочу я жевать эту овердозную городскую жвачку про политику, надоело. Надо ОТПУСКАТЬ все эти вращения мельницы зашоренными ослами. Если подумать, кто нас делает несвободными?

Хочу нюхать ветер и собиратья в комок перед выстрелом полета. Птицы не думают о зарплате бухгалтера. Надо что-то поклевать в передышке и лететь дальше. Отпустите своих птиц.

----------

Алик (28.10.2015), Осетров (28.10.2015), Паня (28.10.2015), Фил (28.10.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

А Вы руками помашите, как птицы крыльями. Может сразу бред про свободу птиц и закончится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Нет, про птиц - уже лучше!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

До завершения приема на лотерейку в этом сезоне осталась пара дней https://www.dvlottery.state.gov

----------


## PampKin Head

https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/(S(b...)/default.aspx cтартануло очередное заполнение.

----------

Дордже (11.10.2018), Иван З. (11.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Рынок труда свободен только для неквалифицированных кадров, а они не могут этой свободой воспользоваться т.к. доходы низки.


Имхо, чем более квалифицирован специалист, тем лучше у него с возможными вариантами работы, то есть тем в большей степени рынок в его пользу. Это в среднем. В айти это гораздо больше выражено например. В чём-то ещё меньше. Но жалуются на безработицу больше всех именно самые неквалифицированные слои. А бизнес жалуется на перманентную нехватку квалифицированных кадров с хорошим подходом к делу.

----------


## Фил

> Имхо, чем более квалифицирован специалист, тем лучше у него с возможными вариантами работы, то есть тем в большей степени рынок в его пользу. Это в среднем. В айти это гораздо больше выражено например. В чём-то ещё меньше. Но жалуются на безработицу больше всех именно самые неквалифицированные слои. А бизнес жалуется на перманентную нехватку квалифицированных кадров с хорошим подходом к делу.


Бизнес может жаловаться на нехватку кадров за те деньги, которые они хотят им платить (т.е. рыночную зарплату). Платили бы в х2 раза больше и нехватка бы исчезла!
А работу программиста в депрессивном регионе можно и не найти вообще.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Сейчас сделал поиск в яндекс.работа по региону Ростов. Ни одной ит-вакансии! Ноль! Есть вакансии водителей, строителей, сварщиков, дворников, поваров.
Т.е. будучи поваром в Москве можно переехать в Ростов Великий (не знаю зачем, ну к примеру) и работать поваром там+ кв в Москве сдавать. А будучи сисадмином или инженером (кто удаленно не работает) - фиг куда из Москвы переедешь :Smilie: .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Бизнес может жаловаться на нехватку кадров за те деньги, которые они хотят им платить (т.е. рыночную зарплату). Платили бы в х2 раза больше и нехватка бы исчезла!
> А работу программиста в депрессивном регионе можно и не найти вообще.


Удалённая работа, переезд, организация своей аутсорс канторы с подбором программистов с рынка, которым некуда трудоустраиваться? )

----------


## Фил

> Удалённая работа, переезд, организация своей аутсорс канторы с подбором программистов с рынка, которым некуда трудоустраиваться? )


Для этого нужны деньги.
А их нет (и быть не может, т.к. платят по рынку, т.е. вся з/п уходит на текущие расходы)+
Где то я видел статистику, что из стартапов 90% терпят крах. Безопаснее в онлайн-покер играть...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Я к чему. Это все "американская мечта". Только не уточняется, что у 100% миллионеров эти деньги получены в результате мошенничества, казнокрадства, распила госбюджета, чековых аукционов, приватизации.
А чтоб другие не возмущались, вот вам сказку про стартап в коворкинге.
Прогорели и заложенную единственну квартиру приставы забрали?
Так это потому что вы неудачник, неконкуретный и неэффективный.

Есть люди в малом бизнесе, которым просто повезло. Есть. Но повторить это невозможно. Риск несоизмерим. И до уровня чиновника-коррупционера они даже близко не поднимутся.

----------

Доня (12.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Для этого нужны деньги.
> А их нет (и быть не может, т.к. платят по рынку, т.е. вся з/п уходит на текущие расходы)+
> Где то я видел статистику, что из стартапов 90% терпят крах. Безопаснее в онлайн-покер играть...


Нормальные конторы оплачивают перелёт в Москву и пару месяцев квартиры. Я в первый раз переезжал в москву за свой счёт. Но когда распробовал тему, то в следующий раз мне уже контора всё оплачивала.
Для удалённой работы не нужны деньги. Как ни странно. Конечно в начале попадётся работа которая чуть выше по зарплате от региональной и сильно ниже московской, но так или иначе, как появится вариант работать за московскую или американскую зарплату сидя в регионе, то никто не мешает одну удалённую работу сменить на другую.

Если мы говорим про аутсорс - то это не стартапы вообще, потому что они не делают ничего из того, что делают стартапы - не придумывают новый продукт сами, не пытаются его продвигать.
они просто разрабатывают то, за что платит заказчик - например тот самый стартап, или уже успешная корпорация и т.д. Я лично знаю людей, у которых есть аутсорс конторы, знаю много людей, кто в таких работал или работает, ну и мы тоже некоторые работы отдавали на аутсорс конторам. Так что это всё работает.

А вы кстати знаете, по каким самым частым причинам стартапы терпят крах? не исследуют - а нужен ли вообще кому-то такой продукт, который они придумали и хотят год разрабатывать проедая деньги инвесторов, или свои )
40% именно на эту причину приходится. При этом есть люди, которые проект за проектом успешно поднимают почти с нуля, потому что имеют все те навыки, которые нужны для этого.

А все эти разговоры, что всё схвачено, и что ничего нельзя сделать, или что только своровав деньги можно разбогатеть - оставьте людям, которые не хотят развиваться и им нужна отмазка почему у них в жизни этого нет. Ну не готовы они нести риски и всю жизнь развиваться. А тут готовое место работы, где ты делаешь вид что работаешь, а начальник делает вид что платит - стабильность и расслабленность ))))) А в стартапе, чтобы он взлетел нужно столкьо всего уметь и знать, что не каждый захочет в это дело ввязываться.

Я могу понять человека, который попробовал, у него не получилось, он понял почему, понял что не хочет так заморачиваться и ему проще работать на готовой работе - где уже бизнес-гипотеза кем-то проверена, уже есть клиенты, которых кто-то другой нашёл, кто-то другой придумал продукт, который им продавать, и то как конкретно и кому продавать, придумал какую работу в компании нужно для этого сделать и нанял этого человека дав готовые понятные инструкции и минимум ответственности и риска - ты делаешь конкретный объём работ, и тебе дают конкретную зарплату. если завтра рынок изменится - тебе скажут что делать и тебе самому не нужно бегать с выпученными глазами и придумывать как сделать так, чтобы бизнес завтра не закрылся, а продолжал зарабатывать - об этом думают другие люди. и от того, насколько плохо или хорошо они об этом думают - зависит то, сколько эти люди заработают, и заработают ли вообще.

----------

Доня (12.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.10.2018), Фил (12.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Прогорели и заложенную единственну квартиру приставы забрали?


Закладывать квартиру или начинать бизнес на кредит, или на последние деньги - считается одной из самых банальных грубых ошибок.
Даже в оголтелых форексах пишут что нельзя спекулятивно торговать на последние или кредитные деньги, только на те деньги, которые вам не страшно потерять. ну и чтобы запас то оставался. А ещё есть принцип stop-loss.




> Есть люди в малом бизнесе, которым просто повезло. Есть. Но повторить это невозможно. Риск несоизмерим. И до уровня чиновника-коррупционера они даже близко не поднимутся.


Есть люди, у которых случайно может получиться создать интернет-сайт. А есть люди, которые это могут делать серийно, качественно и зарабатывать на этом. Это так, к примеру. Ну и например, человек который может просто создать сайт, человек, который может создать небольшую контору по созданию сайтов и зарабатывать на этом имея пару сотрудников, и человек, который может создать контору по производству сайтов мирового уровня - очень отличаются в своих компетенциях, навыках и подходу к работе.

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.10.2018), Фил (12.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Вы понимаете, что "нести риски" в такой интерпретации, это иметь как минимум 6 млн руб на 1 год, которые можно списать в конце года и продолжать жить дальше, имея какой то другой побочный доход?

Это не риск, это развлечение (пусть и дорогостоящее)

----------


## Фил

Мы отклонились. Мы же про рынок труда говорили, а не про ИП.

ИП у меня вызывают восхищение, ибо это "безумие и отвага"!

----------


## Фил

Я подумал, вот вы пишете что есть те кто делают вид что работают - и они никогда не разбогатеют.
А есть те кто хотят развиваться и рискуют.

А в какую группу отнести:
врача скорой помощи?
Пилота гражданской авиации?
Инженера теплосетей?
Школьного учителя?

Им куда развиваться, чтобы зарплата была больше?
Нет, конечно, она может быть +/- больше, но на приобретение "Сибнефти" не хватит. Да что там, даже завалящей 300 м2 квартиры с санузлом в каждой спальне в Москве.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Им куда развиваться, чтобы зарплата была больше?
> Нет, конечно, она может быть +/- больше, но на приобретение "Сибнефти" не хватит. Да что там, даже завалящей 300 м2 квартиры с санузлом в каждой спальне в Москве.


МЛМ?

Развиваться можно всем. Если денег нет на коачинг, надо по часу в день сидеть и учиться. Усталому, после основной работы, планнингом заняться и постройкой бизнеспроекта собственной жизни.

Выучить пару языков, научить вязать или шить или мастерить. Подработку можно найти всегда. Если задаться целью, можно приобрести добавочные проф качества. Согласно востребованным на рынке 

Но, конечно, сидеть на диване, смотреть твшную жвачку, пить и ругать правительство удобнее.

При мне неоднократно предлагали неплохую работу людям, которым надо было подучиться. Моя лично сестра не захотела заняться японскими переводами, хотя я ей предлагала надомную работу, обеспечивая все необходимое под прекрасный зараюботок. После уивера и двух лет стажировки в Киото е йэто было просто бы. От нее требовались только сроки сдачи переводов(щадящие) Но жаловаться и умирать проще, вероятно. Объясните мне этот феномен.

Гринкарта хорошо. Вот только уехать в другую страну требует огромного умения развиваться. Придется развить язык, новые отношения, себя перековать.

----------


## Фил

Вы с Антончиком какие то манихейские случаи рассматриваете. С одной стороны у вас "успешный предприниматель", с другой "неразвитый безденежный вечно ноющий лохозавр".

Вот у пилота ГА, насколько я знаю, з/п около 300 тыс рублей в месяц. 

Ему что, в гостинице после полета на апворке фрилансить по ночам перед следующим рейсом?
Русскими сувенирами в Бангкоке торговать?
Куда ему дальше развиваться?
Что не так с его специальностью и профессией?

Или ему уже не надо, и так много получает и с жиру бесится?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (13.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Гринкарта хорошо. Вот только уехать в другую страну требует огромного умения развиваться. Придется развить язык, новые отношения, себя перековать.


Ну а там что будет. З/п 300 тыс $ в год, а в остальном тоже самое? 
Это как можно назвать - "конец развития".


Я говорю о том, что работа по найму зависит от рынка труда.

А вы что все фигня, можно продавать косметику эйвон, майнить биткойны, плести ремешки.
А тот кто после суток в больнице не хочет идти торговать домашними пирожками на вокзал, тот "ноет".

И еще такая мысль, что именно так достигаются "высоты" Баффета, Абрамовича и Цукерберга к примеру.

Нет, там все совсем не так. Не так пасторально.

Не кажется, что о разных вещах говорим?

----------

Доня (13.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (13.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Я придумал!
Пилоту ГА надо всеми силами стараться попасть на какй нибудь бизнес-джет.
Таким образом он достигнет верха бизнес плана жизни - станет высокооплачиваемым холуем.

Будет возить корги на выставку собак в Лондон.

Надо коучем идти!...

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (13.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Вот это кино иллюстрирует всю отвратительность подобных рассуждений.
Очень хорошее кино!

https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/irina-...e-2007-263746/

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну а там что будет. З/п 300 тыс $ в год, а в остальном тоже самое? 
> Это как можно назвать - "конец развития".
> 
> 
> Я говорю о том, что работа по найму зависит от рынка труда.
> 
> А вы что все фигня, можно продавать косметику эйвон, майнить биткойны, плести ремешки.
> А тот кто после суток в больнице не хочет идти торговать домашними пирожками на вокзал, тот "ноет".
> 
> ...


Мы вообще гворим о финансовой свободе, которая позволит делать то, что хочешь, как хочешь, с кем хочешь и когда хочешь))
по крайней мере я лично себе поставила такой ориентир. ))

В какой стране ты это все осуществляешь, - вопрос твоих предпочтений и желаний. И социальной обеспеченности))

Потребности и возможности у всех разные. Кому-то такой-то суммы мало, кому-то хватает, если он понимает прямую зависимость собственного рабства от реализации определенных желаний.

Можно уйти от работы по найму и не зависеть от рынка труда. Но тогда придется заняться собственным бизнесом и развить определенные качества.

Если человек имеет прямую возможность выйти из финансового кризиса и мотивирован достичь этого, он пойдет после суток торговать пирожками. Либо сядет за учебники.

Понятно, все не пасторально в самсаре. Но ходить, как овцы, вот у меня такая профессия, в которой мало платят, и что я могу сделать, на рынке труда меня не берут, - глупо. Значит, надо переучиваться в управдомы. Или стать такого рода специалистом, которого кампании будут рвать друг у друга и переманивать. Понятно, к 60 годам это будет все сложнее. 

Если я скажу о ренте от парочки квартир, то Вы опять меня застрелите)))

----------

Антончик (15.10.2018), Фил (13.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Нет. Я не про ренту.

Все таки выясняется, что это не "бизнес план жизни", а самый обычный "план выживания и не помирания с голоду в следующем месяце".

А бизнес-план это у Сбербанка например: потратить 60 млрд рублей на ит-инфраструктуру, чтобы потом выснить что все надо переделывать и деньги они спустили в унитаз (это Греф сказал!).

Не надо их оправдывать! 60 млрд можно выкинуть только если они не твои: украденные, распиленные.

Ни одному стартаперу во влажном сне не приснится, что он поднял на своем проектк накручивания лайков в инстаграмме 60 млрд.

Так что всех по одну гребенку...Сидеть вечерами за учебниками чего? Относительно честного отъема денег у населения?
Малый бизнес это просто другой образ жизни, а не ключ к богатству. Любой таксист убера, работающий по 20 часов в сутки чтобы набрать 150 тыс руб отчислений такой "бизнесмен"

----------


## Фил

Растекся по древу....
Вобщем, если специалисту надо для того чтобы выжить идти торговать пирожками или на убер - это не развитие, это деградация.

Да и заниматься "своим бизнесом" это тоже деградация.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Растекся по древу....
> Вобщем, если специалисту надо для того чтобы выжить идти торговать пирожками или на убер - это не развитие, это деградация.
> 
> Да и заниматься "своим бизнесом" это тоже деградация.


Запомните только одно. Если Вас не берут по специальности, - вы недостаточно хороший специалист и делаете то, что все умеют, и, возможно, хуже. Это простая логика. Скорей всего, Вы не умеете себя "продать"( а наемные работники продаются), и уже хотя бы пройти трейнинг как пройти успешно отбор и что добавить себе нужных качеств, - может помочь.

Проблема в том, что большинство людей считают, что их уровень такой-то, и выше него не прыгнуть. Часто они обвиняют в этом свою страну, других людей и обстоятельства.

давайте не говорить, что это невозможно. Я поставила на себе эксперимент, и он получился.

----------

Антончик (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Запомните только одно. Если Вас не берут по специальности, - вы недостаточно хороший специалист и делаете то, что все умеют, и, возможно, хуже. Это простая логика. Скорей всего, Вы не умеете себя "продать"( а наемные работники продаются), и уже хотя бы пройти трейнинг как пройти успешно отбор и что добавить себе нужных качеств, - может помочь.
> 
> Проблема в том, что большинство людей считают, что их уровень такой-то, и выше него не прыгнуть. Часто они обвиняют в этом свою страну.
> 
> давайте не говорить, что это невозможно. Я поставила на себе эксперимент, и он получился.


Я говорю о тех, кого "берут по специальности".
Но: Платить больше рынка никто не будет.

Вы же сами с этим согласны? Упоминали как-то?

Ну и?
Какие учебники читать машинисту метро, или какие тренинги пройти?
Что, есть какие-то другие метро, где платят больше?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (13.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Я говорю о том, что невозможно "открыть свой бизнес" Московский Метрополитен, или Энергетическую Генерирующую компанию - это наукоемкие производства требующие труда тысяч людей.
Их можно только украсть.

А Вы проводите аналогию с самозанятостью, фрилансом и профессиональным уровнем.

Я не говорю о рукожопах, которые никуда не в состоянии устроится.

Прозвучала фраза "если человек зарабатывает мало, это потому что он не хочет развиваться".

Куда "развиваться"?
Якунин даже железнодорожником не был.
Он сразу был "развитой".
Если только вы сами в эти мифы верите?

----------

Доня (13.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (13.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> .
> давайте не говорить, что это невозможно. Я поставила на себе эксперимент, и он получился.


Т.е. Вы можете приобрести ОКБ им.Хруничева???
Его тут продают за долги недорого.
Рекомендую купить! Что выйдет неизвестно, но можно рискнуть!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Фил. Я могу сказать, что важно достичь гармонии. Я не хочу ОКБ и не собираюсь его покупать, точно также, как не стану политиком и так далее, потому что это наложит на меня ответственность за дело, которое не будет зависеть конкретно от меня. 

Тут ни условия работы, ни деньги, ни амбиции, ни все ваши доводы не работают.Я могу купить себе 300долларовые туфли за 2 евро))) И это даст мне эмоций, чем арабскому шейху от покупки самолета. Мне не нужен самолет))

Я уже пять лет  делаю что хочу, как хочу, с кем хочу, и когда хочу. И даже там, где надо мной довлеют внешние обстоятельства, я нахожу определенные решения(благодаря буддизму и саморазвитию) Я уже давно не имею стабильного работодателя и на несу ответственность за персонал и развитие крупного бизнеса. Занимаюсь тем, что мне ИНТЕРЕСНО. Времени осталось мало, и мне все равно, что делают другие, если я не могу напрямую им помочь в личной свободе.

 Фактор, который очень важен для баланса, - здоровье.

Это невероятный показатель личной свободы. Я к нему стремлюсь. Насколько наблюдала жизнь, все зависит только от этого. И кармически мне повезло, хотя бы тем, что меня научили относительно правильно оценивать окружающее и строить причинно-следственные связи, а также работать с беспокояцими эмоциями в сторону поиска конкретных решений.

У меня большой опыт общения с разными типами людей и наблюдение за развитием их ситуаций. По моей работе постоянно сталкиваюсь с людьми, которые были воспитаны овцами на зарплате и как в том примере картинки, даже, если убирают забор, они все равно идут только в ворота. И часто ничего с этим нельзя сделать. Они уверены, что ничего у них не получится, и это непреодолимо. Как встреча с Учением без кармических наработок.

Это все может, конечно, разбалансироваться в условиях непостоянства. Но нужно стараться предупредить, насколько возможно, ухудшение ситуации. 

Я не верю ни в какие мифы, потому что достижение личной свободы при бедности или богатстве и прочих факторах, - исключительно твое собственное восприятие. Вот с ним я могу как раз работать. И больше не хочу ни за кого нести ответственность.

Люди разные, Самсара бесконечна.  И мы заоффтопились :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

> Фил. Я могу сказать, что важно достичь гармонии. Я не хочу ОКБ и не собираюсь его покупать


Сделайте еще усилие и скажите "и я не могу его купить, у меня денег не хватит"  :Smilie: 

Вот я не боюсь: я не могу его купить, у меня денег не хватит!
(это сначала надо выяснить, еще до того, хочу я что-то покупать или нет  :Smilie:   )

А то знаете, как некоторые продавцы, спросишь у них "сколько стоит?", а они "это зависит от того, что именно вы хотите"
Да нет, то что я хочу зависит от того, сколько это стоит, и возможно, когда я узнаю цену, я это вообще хотеть перестану  :Smilie: 




> И мы заоффтопились


Некропостинг!  :Smilie:  Не страшно!




> Я не верю ни в какие мифы, потому что достижение личной свободы при бедности или богатстве и прочих факторах, - исключительно твое собственное восприятие. Вот с ним я могу как раз работать. И больше не хочу ни за кого нести ответственность.


 Это самое главное! 
Значит наемный труд Вы все таки "товаром" не считаете.
Потому что тру-бизнесменам глубоко наплевать на ответственность и на людей, которые на них работают

AMAZON WORKING CONDITIONS: URINATING IN TRASH CANS, SHAMED TO WORK INJURED, LIST OF EMPLOYEE COMPLAINTS

И при этом эта лысая скотина Джеф Безос имеет наглость что-то вещать про благотворительность, инновации и т.д.....
Что за имя вообще "Джеф", все равно что Ромик Абрамович? Или Петян Авен?  :Smilie:

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (14.10.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

" Краудфандинга не хватает даже на дауншифтинг " (с) 
‏ 
 ViktorPelevin
 2 окт. 2014 г.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (14.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018), Фил (14.10.2018), Шенпен (14.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сделайте еще усилие и скажите "и я не могу его купить, у меня денег не хватит"


Вы понимаете, что я ВООБЩЕ НЕ РАССМАТРИВАЮ вопрос, что это такое, почем и продается или нет. Потому что это вне сферы вообще моих интересов, из другой галактики. Я не могу это купить по моим финансам, но это мне абсолютно по барабану. Я СЧАСТЛИВА, что могу вообще не рассматривать этот вопрос. Точено также, как стоит ли мне перешиться в мужчину.

Я в свое время наблюдала и бизнес, и политику вблизи, отчего решила держаться от этого подальше. И накопить качеств, чтобы найти работу в разных областях. Если прогар в одной, я умею делать что-то еще.




> Это самое главное! 
> Значит наемный труд Вы все таки "товаром" не считаете.
> Потому что тру-бизнесменам глубоко наплевать на ответственность и на людей, которые на них работают


Наемный труд, - это продажа собственной жизни и свободы за кусок хлеба, что еще хуже. И часто человек делает, что ему неинтересно, и не равлизует свой потенциал, что для меня лично вообще ужасно.

Я уже лет 30 почти, как расставила все у себя по полкам. Я не хотела работать 8 часов в офисе в день, не хотела иметь работодателя(по крайней мене меня устраивал фрилэнс), и не хотела отвечать за работу посторонних людей(наелась уже этим к тому моменту) и достигла этого. У меня есть своя рабочая группа, где каждый зарабатывает согласно собственным заслугам. Не работают, - не получают.




> AMAZON WORKING CONDITIONS: URINATING IN TRASH CANS, SHAMED TO WORK INJURED, LIST OF EMPLOYEE COMPLAINTS
> 
> И при этом эта лысая скотина Джеф Безос имеет наглость что-то вещать про благотворительность, инновации и т.д.....
> Что за имя вообще "Джеф", все равно что Ромик Абрамович? Или Петян Авен?


Это что-то личное и наболевшее.)) Да нехай там все это творится. У Вас лично кушать есть что? Небось, дите ваше оснащено еще и 7 айфоном. Так что "расовые" нападки на богатых нужно оставить, чтобы не кипятить собственную желчь.

----------

Фил (14.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Мне нравится идея UBI (universal basic income).
Как показывают эксперименты, всеобщего разложения и вакханалии совсем не наступает.

Интуитивно Вы это и сами поняли и называете "финансовая свобода".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне нравится идея UBI (universal basic income).
> Как показывают эксперименты, всеобщего разложения и вакханалии совсем не наступает.
> 
> Интуитивно Вы это и сами поняли и называете "финансовая свобода".


Как на странно, к такому положению ведет также МЛМ, если в нем добротный продукт широкого потребления на рынке и бизнес-план, а также этические принципы в основе и законное присутствие на рынке со всеми сертификатами мирового уровня. Твой рост зависит от роста других, при том, что каждый business owner, и не твой подчиненный. Ты ему не платишь зарплату, но помогаешь в росте, в итоге получается равноправное сотрудничество, в процессе которого человек становится профессионалом, если помогает сам себе. Заработок нелимитированный. Но, как ни странно, как "продавцы", так и "служащие" преодолевают старую заточку с огромным трудом. Первых надо "разучить" системе прямых продаж и научить дупликации, втроых отучить от команды сверху, что и как делать ит проявлять инициативу.

В России этот сектор профанирован, к сожалению, и уже приобрел дурную репутацию. Но дело либо в отсутствии указанных трех условий, либо в абсолютном непонимании системы. А также в лени менять себя и нарабатывать новые качества. 

Я с сожалением  наблюдаю, что люди не хотят работать и меняться, даже, когда от этого зависит их благосостояние. 

У меня случилась странная ситуация. В буддийской практике в какой-то момент наступает застой. ты многое умеешь, страдательность меньше, осознанность выше, при развитиии понимания пустотности явлений все становится не так трагично, последствия ясны задолго до результата, короче, стимул к личному продвижению уменьшается, особеннос с возрастом. когда энергетические и физические затраты нормируются, и без многого можешь обойтись. Я хочу помогать другим избавиться от страданий, и наработать искусные качества, но слишком сильно видно, как далеко большинство от понимания собственных действий и к чему они ведут.

Развивая собственные качества в бизнесе, как ни удивительно, получилось развить лучше и буддийские качества. Дисциплину, ответственность, планирование, поддерживание ровного баланса во всем. Жаль, что меня не обучили, например,  этому раньше.

К сожалению, ситуация такова, что рабочих мест по найму станет все меньше и меньше, их заменят технологии и машины, это уже наблюдается повсеместно. Все больше работ "по вызову", фиксированных мест с длительными контрактами все меньше. Угроза увольнения катастрофическая, заработки понижаются при росте инфляции. Хочешь, - не хочешь, надо искать новые пути. Меняться, осваивать, обучаться, нарабатывать качества и умения, чтобы быть гибким и мобильным.

----------

Антончик (15.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2018), Фил (14.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> У меня случилась странная ситуация. В буддийской практике в какой-то момент наступает застой. ты многое умеешь, страдательность меньше, осознанность выше, при развитиии понимания пустотности явлений все становится не так трагично, последствия ясны задолго до результата, короче, стимул к личному продвижению уменьшается, особеннос с возрастом. когда энергетические и физические затраты нормируются, и без многого можешь обойтись. Я хочу помогать другим избавиться от страданий, и наработать искусные качества, но слишком сильно видно, как далеко большинство от понимания собственных действий и к чему они ведут.
> 
> *Развивая собственные качества в бизнесе, как ни удивительно, получилось развить лучше и буддийские качества.* Дисциплину, ответственность, планирование, поддерживание ровного баланса во всем. Жаль, что меня не обучили, например, этому раньше.


чюдны дела твои, господь Кришна!
....
_Можно ли одновременно преуспеть в мирских и духовных делах? Те, кто самонадеянно полагает, что им это удается, возможно, достаточно счастливы в мирской жизни, но совершенно очевидно, что они не практикуют истинную Дхарму.Утверждать, что ты способен одновременно справляться с мирскими и духовными делами, — все равно что надеяться шить иглой с двумя концами, хранить огонь и воду в одном сосуде или скакать на двух конях в противоположных направлениях. Все это просто невозможно.

Ни одно живое существо не может превзойти Будду Шакьямуни. Но даже он не видел возможности одновременно заниматься мирскими и духовными делами. Вот почему он без сожаления, как с плевком, расстался со своим великим царством и шесть лет терпел лишения на берегу реки Найраньджана, все это время питаясь лишь несколькими каплями воды и несколькими зернами пшеницы.

Даже у такого йогина, как Джецун Миларэпа, не было ни одежды, чтобы прикрыть спину во время медитации, ни еды. Он питался одной крапивной похлебкой. Его тело превратилось в скелет, поросший зеленоватыми волосами. Он предавался Дхарме с таким упорством и суровостью, что видевшие его недоумевали: человек он или дух? Это еще одно подтверждение того, что невозможно одновременно следовать Дхарме и вести мирскую жизнь. Джецун Миларэпа не мог сочетать эти два дела вовсе не потому, что был такой неспособный.

Точно так же великий йогин Мэлонг Дордже, питаясь одной лишь корой дерева лаке, медитировал девять лет и достиг совершенства. Всеведущему Дхармарадже Лонгчен Рабчжаму многие месяцы служила пищей только двадцать одна ртутная пилюля i. Когда шел снег, он залезал в мешок [из-под муки], который был для него и одеждой, и подстилкой. Эти лишения он претерпевал ради Дхармы.

Все сиддхи прошлых времен достигали совершенства, оставив все мирские занятия и ревностно предаваясь практике. Среди них не было ни одного, кто практиковал бы Дхарму и обрел совершенство, преследуя мирские цели и наслаждаясь благополучием, счастьем и славой._

(с) КЛШ http://flibusta.is/b/91512

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дисциплину, ответственность, планирование, поддерживание ровного баланса во всем


Снайпера еще неплохо развивают качества. Прямо на службе.




> при развитиии понимания пустотности явлений все становится не так трагично, 
> ...
> Я с сожалением наблюдаю, что люди не хотят работать и меняться, даже, когда от этого зависит их благосостояние.


НЛП работает лишь поверхностно.

----------


## Фил

> Я не хотела работать 8 часов в офисе в день, не хотела иметь работодателя(по крайней мене меня устраивал фрилэнс), и не хотела отвечать за работу посторонних людей(наелась уже этим к тому моменту) и достигла этого.


У меня прозаический вопрос, на который мне так никто и никогда не дал ответа.
Я не рассчитываю на ответ и в е этот раз, но все таки.

Что делать фрилансеру/ип-шнику при отсутствии прибыли в этом месяце?
Т.е. например: аренда киоска в метро 40 000 руб/мес (на сколько ж ему надо наторговать то, и чем?!!!)
В одном месяце он наторговал на 80 000 руб, заплатил аренду - осталось 40 000 руб (которые он проел! причем макароны без тушенки видимо)
В другом он наторговал на 55 000 руб - осталось 15 000 руб
А потом он наторговал на 42 000 руб - и вот чего теперь делать?

Обычно начинают говорить, что надо было планировать, или что это колебания рынка, от них никто не застрахован.
Но делать то чего?
На 2000 руб купить йаду?

Каким образом жить фрилансеру/ип-шнику без фиксированного ежемесячного дохода?

Такое возможно либо если фрилансом занимается один член семьи, а другой работает таки на окладе.
Либо если есть какая-то постоянная рента (похоже на UBI) и тогда это не способ выживания, а действительно, некое своё дело, которое если и прогорит, то катастрофы (нечего будет есть) не случится, а можно на эту ренту пожить, подкопить, и чего нибудь еще замутить, тему какую нибудь.

Только вот если по ряду счастливых совпадений это "свое дело" вдруг выстреливает, то уже начинается "какой я гениальный бизнесмен, следующая вершина - Газпром".

Я не понимаю, как человеку работающему за зарплату можно советовать заняться "своим делом" и не работать по "8 часов в офисе".
А что будет если он так полгода пофрилансит, а потому у него деньги кончатся?
Дай бог если его куда-то обратно по найму возьмут, а вообще это минус такой перерыв в резюме, явно настораживает, все ли у человека в порядке с головой.

----------


## Доня

> У меня прозаический вопрос, на который мне так никто и никогда не дал ответа.
> Я не рассчитываю на ответ и в е этот раз, но все таки.
> 
> Что делать фрилансеру/ип-шнику при отсутствии прибыли в этом месяце?
> Т.е. например: аренда киоска в метро 40 000 руб/мес (на сколько ж ему надо наторговать то, и чем?!!!)
> В одном месяце он наторговал на 80 000 руб, заплатил аренду - осталось 40 000 руб (которые он проел! причем макароны без тушенки видимо)
> В другом он наторговал на 55 000 руб - осталось 15 000 руб
> А потом он наторговал на 42 000 руб - и вот чего теперь делать?
> 
> ...


Дак жеж давно понятно тому, кто пробовал так «фрилансить», что без поддержки государства, каких то льгот, скидок,  лояльного подхода к выплате налогов, возможно пробного периода становления, не выжить. Потому и большая лажа с малым «бизнесом». В Екб когда жила, под окном постоянно открывались какие то позитивно настроенные ИП, открытие, вывеска, добродушие в теле и глазах, ну и мы уже понимали даже примерный срок их существования, где то полгода. Это кто соображал и не втягивался в напрасные ожидания, а закрывался. И так постоянно.
И вот сравниваю с той же Европой, там где все постабильней, есть маленький семейный бизнес, который не закрывается, потому как все предсказуемо более менее, и работают они более добросовестно, на века так сказать! Если выпекают что, так так чтобы и твои внуки к ним ходили. А все почему, потому что меньше страха, что не выживешь, не стремяться побольше заработать успеть, по фиг на людей. Хотя может сейчас там уже не везде так, но однозначно получше обстоят дела.
И плюс конечно нужны знания для таких дел и определенные качества. Кстати, знания на экономическом факультете обычного ВУЗа абсолютно нулевые по этим вопросам. В свое время открыла фирму и поступила на экономический заочно, через год ушла, потому как куда применить экономическую теорию, когда за аренду платить нечем, искренне не понимала)

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

@*Доня* большое спасибо за ответ! Я это подозревал  :Smilie: 
Открывающиеся на 2-3 месяца кофейни, пекарни, салон косичек, кастомные чехлы для телефонов, парикмахерские (если это не сдача в аренду мест), сладости, деревянные игрушки.....
Это все грустно вообще!

Более-менее торгуют сети, а ип в одно лицо - самоубийство (изощренное!)
И то, сети арендуют все это по мутным схемам, за нал, у непойми кого, заброшка Мосгоримущества (как Шоколадница на ул.Солянка, 15 лет живопырно там работали, потом, "внезапно", их оттуда выпинали. Но Шоколаднице то это пофиг, сколько у них точек. А вот если бы это какая-то "семейная кофейня" была?)

Но даже и без аренды куда-то вписываться можно только если нет постоянных ежемесячных расходов (иждевенцев на руках).
Иначе результат может быть очень печальный.

----------

Доня (15.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2018)

----------


## Доня

А вот тоже интересный момент, государство почему то не хочет взять в оборот какие то ларечки, помещения и сдавать их в найм для ИП по приемлемым ценам. Зато прибрать к рукам, к пример, нефтяную компанию очень даже было необходимо, спасения ради природных бохгатсв )

----------


## Фил

А еще была тема - открылась пекарня, год поработала, отлично торговали, а арендодатель их выгнал.
Увидел что дела хорошо идут и решил сам пекарню открыть.
Те то были тоже из небольшой сетки, так что они не особо пострадали, но вот и так может быть при аренде!

Магазин "Мир керамогранита" работал 20+ лет наверное, рядом открылся Леруа Мерлен - конец магазину. 
Причем какой собственник жадный - он их за неуплату видимо выгнал, а теперь там вообще пусто!
Где логика?
Хотя может там и собственника нет, а мутная схема с горимуществом.

БЦ на Никольской - Новиков все арендаторов с 2 этажей выдавил, чтобы свой фастфуд для хипстеров открыть.
Утконос - померли бы если Мордашов им несколько десятков миллионов долларов (по моим оценкам) не влил.

----------


## Фил

> А вот тоже интересный момент, государство почему то не хочет взять в оборот какие то ларечки, помещения и сдавать их в найм для ИП по приемлемым ценам. Зато прибрать к рукам, к пример, нефтяную компанию очень даже было необходимо, спасения ради природных бохгатсв )


Это в принипе противоречит вектору развитися капитала.
С какой стати кто-то должен ип помогать?
Это никому не интересно (как сказал Навальный на обращение за помощью к нему дольщиков ЖК Царицино-2 "мне это неинтересно экономически и политически")
ИП должны умереть в пользу маленьких сетей, которые должны умереть в пользу какой нибудь X5, а дальше это все станет гос.корпорацией.

Я поэтому и не понимаю, зачем это... какая-то отложенная смерть ,как в кун-фу...

----------


## Доня

> А еще была тема - открылась пекарня, год поработала, отлично торговали, а арендодатель их выгнал.
> Увидел что дела хорошо идут и решил сам пекарню открыть.
> Те то были тоже из небольшой сетки, так что они не особо пострадали, но вот и так может быть при аренде!
> 
> Магазин "Мир керамогранита" работал 20+ лет наверное, рядом открылся Леруа Мерлен - конец магазину. 
> Причем какой собственник жадный - он их за неуплату видимо выгнал, а теперь там вообще пусто!
> Где логика?
> Хотя может там и собственника нет, а мутная схема с горимуществом.
> 
> ...


В том то и дело, что это очень печальный и больной вопрос. Когда то я думала, что работать на дядю очень тяжко, но когда попробовала встать на место дяди, поняла его головную боль и сейчас мне выгодней смириться с больной головой дяди, чем пытаться плавать в этом океане на плоту под гордым названием ИП. ИП ник самый большой лох, простите для государства. С одним ПФ потом долго мучилась, закрывая долги, клгда была в декрете, они тогда в три года в три раза увеличили таксу выплат за год и отменили декретные льготы для женщин ИП. Еле выбралась «живой». Сейчас вижу спасение только в развитие умений в определенном мастерстве, где сами довольные клиенты не дадут тебе прозябнуть, дак вот тоже зависит все от здоровья твоего, чтобы руки не тряслись...

----------

Антончик (15.10.2018), Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Это в принипе противоречит вектору развитися капитала.
> С какой стати кто-то должен ип помогать?
> Это никому не интересно (как сказал Навальный на обращение за помощью к нему дольщиков ЖК Царицино-2 "мне это неинтересно экономически и политически")
> ИП должны умереть в пользу маленьких сетей, которые должны умереть в пользу какой нибудь X5, а дальше это все станет гос.корпорацией.
> 
> Я поэтому и не понимаю, зачем это... какая-то отложенная смерть ,как в кун-фу...


Это не правильная экономика, ведь если посмотреть, то налоговые выплаты Ипэшника побольше выплат обычного физика, где в основном минималка высвечивается, так почему бы не сделать упор на развитие именно этого сектора экономики?

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Это не правильная экономика, ведь если посмотреть, то налоговые выплаты Ипэшника побольше выплат обычного физика, где в основном минималка высвечивается, так почему бы не сделать упор на развитие именно этого сектора экономики?


Я думаю, они может и больше, но их очень трудно собирать.
Гораздо проще какую нибудь контору нахлобучить, где 1000+ человек работает.
А уже если кого в ИП угораздило - сам себе злобный буратино.

Аналогичная же ситуация с судебными приставами, если им чего то взыскивать меньше 100 000 руб - они даже не пошевелятся (ну, им "это экономически и политически невыгодно", а по сути просто не хватает на все)
Ну о каких ИП говорить если у горимущества в Москве(!) в центре(!), в 2х минутах от Кремля - заброшка какая-то помоечная. Там уже по моему бомжи живут.
Сдали б в аренду за 1 рубль в месяц, но нет!  :Smilie:

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Я подумал, вот вы пишете что есть те кто делают вид что работают - и они никогда не разбогатеют.
> А есть те кто хотят развиваться и рискуют.
> 
> А в какую группу отнести:
> врача скорой помощи?
> Пилота гражданской авиации?
> Инженера теплосетей?
> Школьного учителя?
> 
> ...


Придётся делать выбор - может им нравится то что они делают и они не готовы заниматься чем-то другим, даже ради бОльших денег.У меня вот есть знакомый который работает админом в научном институте за 10 тысяч рублей, и не собирается менять работу, хотя легко мог бы найти за побольше. зато ненапряжно, близко к дому и науку отечественную поддерживает, как никак. Ему нравится.
Не будешь ли заставлять всех делать то, что они не хотят. Нафига?

Ну и все не могут зарабатывать максимально.

У тебя есть составляющие образа жизни, такие как доход, рисковость, ликвидность, сколько энергии тратишь/получаешь, эмоциональный аспект, удовольствие, количество свободного времени, условия работы, условия жизни и тд.
И разные варианты предлагают разные сочетания этих факторов. Сответственно, если я хочу делать то что мне нравится и иметь много свободного времени, то для этого скорее всего придётся отказаться от чего-то другого. Например от высокой зарплаты, работы в офисе и т.д...
Или если я хочу много денег, то я должен смириться с высокой рисковостью. И т.д.

В плане бизнеса/инвестирования чуть проще, есть три основных параметра - рисковость, ликвидность, доходность. И любой вариант это некий баланс этих параметров. Нельзя всё и сразу )

----------


## Антончик

> Вы с Антончиком какие то манихейские случаи рассматриваете. С одной стороны у вас "успешный предприниматель", с другой "неразвитый безденежный вечно ноющий лохозавр".
> 
> Вот у пилота ГА, насколько я знаю, з/п около 300 тыс рублей в месяц. 
> 
> Ему что, в гостинице после полета на апворке фрилансить по ночам перед следующим рейсом?
> Русскими сувенирами в Бангкоке торговать?
> Куда ему дальше развиваться?
> Что не так с его специальностью и профессией?
> 
> Или ему уже не надо, и так много получает и с жиру бесится?


Ну вот у меня зарплата пока что меньше, мне есть куда развиваться по сравнению с пилотом )

----------


## Антончик

> Я придумал!
> Пилоту ГА надо всеми силами стараться попасть на какй нибудь бизнес-джет.
> Таким образом он достигнет верха бизнес плана жизни - станет высокооплачиваемым холуем.
> 
> Будет возить корги на выставку собак в Лондон.
> 
> Надо коучем идти!...


Он сможет свои 300 тысяч в месяц (а это 3 600 000 р в год) куда-то вкладывать например, и тут можно подучить основы как не протерять, и тогда за несколько лет можно удвоить вложения например. А потом поехать дауншифтить всю оставшуюся жизнь не работая ))))))

За 10 лет у него доход будет 36 млн. Если он половину будет вкладывать - то он вложит 18 млн, и за 10 лет может получить доходность я думаю от 60% и выше, смотря какая стратегия инвестирвоания, и насколько вдумчиво он это будет делать.
Если у него через десять лет на руках будет пусть 30 млн рублей, то это имхо неплохо )))))
тут можно и бизнес делать, и просто дауншифтить много-много лет, или жить с шиком несколько лет, если есть желание такое. Представьте что он поехал туда, где можно на 30 тыс например жить в месяц, тогжа в год он потратит 300 тыс. Тогда 30 млн ему хватит на 100 лет такой скоромной жизни )

----------


## Антончик

> Нет. Я не про ренту.
> 
> Все таки выясняется, что это не "бизнес план жизни", а самый обычный "план выживания и не помирания с голоду в следующем месяце".
> 
> А бизнес-план это у Сбербанка например: потратить 60 млрд рублей на ит-инфраструктуру, чтобы потом выснить что все надо переделывать и деньги они спустили в унитаз (это Греф сказал!).
> 
> Не надо их оправдывать! 60 млрд можно выкинуть только если они не твои: украденные, распиленные.
> 
> Ни одному стартаперу во влажном сне не приснится, что он поднял на своем проектк накручивания лайков в инстаграмме 60 млрд.
> ...


А если ты умеешь достичь того результата, которого они хотели, и не за 60 ярдов, а меньше - то ты можешь очень много заработать ) Но это очень специфичный навык. И таких людей не много.

----------


## Антончик

> Я говорю о тех, кого "берут по специальности".
> Но: Платить больше рынка никто не будет.
> 
> Вы же сами с этим согласны? Упоминали как-то?
> 
> Ну и?
> Какие учебники читать машинисту метро, или какие тренинги пройти?
> Что, есть какие-то другие метро, где платят больше?


И в чём проблема то? Хочет по рынку машиниста - продолжает работать. не хочет - уходит из машинистов. Все люди, которые где-то работают и чем-то занимаются - сделали такой выбор.

У меня есть знакомый, который отучился на машиниста, несколько лет отработал, но его это так задолало, что он выучился на java-программиста, и ушёл работать в программирование. И стал зарабатывать в несколько раз больше.
Не вижу тут проблемы.
Если бы его устраивала работа машинистом, то он ей бы и продолжал заниматься. Как мой знакомый админ в научном институте.

Каждый делает такой выбор какой хочет, и получает соответствующий результат. А если ты сделал один выбор, а хочешь результат для которого нужен был бы другой выбор - то это очень странно )

----------


## Антончик

> Я говорю о том, что невозможно "открыть свой бизнес" Московский Метрополитен, или Энергетическую Генерирующую компанию - это наукоемкие производства требующие труда тысяч людей.
> Их можно только украсть.
> 
> А Вы проводите аналогию с самозанятостью, фрилансом и профессиональным уровнем.
> 
> Я не говорю о рукожопах, которые никуда не в состоянии устроится.
> 
> Прозвучала фраза "если человек зарабатывает мало, это потому что он не хочет развиваться".
> 
> ...


Чтобы организовать "свой метрополитен" нужно иметь очень специфические скиллы - уметь зайти в правительства, пообщаться с крупными банками и финансовыми институтами, и т.п. То есть договориться с государством, договориться с теми, у кого есть много денег, и договориться с теми, кто могут организовать техническую сторону.
А каждый из этих пунктов - сам по себе очень нетривиальная задача. И требует очень продвинутого умения. Но умения не в привинчивании левого заднего колеса, а в общении, в управлении, в переговорах, в стратегическом мышлении, в том, как работать с рисками, как что-то организовать, как решить сложные проблемы, как понять что за человек тот или иной человек, как с ним взаимодействовать и т.д. и т.п. Но возможно.

Так большие бизнесы и делаются.
Когда ты "с улицы" можешь зайти в крупного потенциального клиента, партнёра, контрагента, пообщаться, или как найти вход "не с улицы". Понять проблемы, придумать предложения и т.п.

----------


## Антончик

> Т.е. Вы можете приобрести ОКБ им.Хруничева???
> Его тут продают за долги недорого.
> Рекомендую купить! Что выйдет неизвестно, но можно рискнуть!


если было бы нужно, то можно было бы )
не на свои же деньги )))
нужно найти заинтересованное лицо, которое даст денег, нужно понять а что потом с ним можно сделать, чтобы например оно стало прибыльным. И потом что - перепродать прибыльную компанию дороже, или же просто получать прибыль с прибыльной компании?
Какие там конкретно проблемы? Есть ли у меня выходы на какие-то возможности легче решить эти проблемы? Будет ли выгодно потратить на решение проблем плюс покупку а потом отбить эти деньги? Есть ли у меня команда, которая может атм всё оживить, оптимизировать, сделать круче? Если нет, то насколкьо мне сейчас легко/сложно такую команду собрать и сколько мне это будет стоить?

Если все частички паззла складываются - то это не проблема. Можно искать финансирование под такую сделку и делать дело. Но само по себе проанализировать и посчитать хотя бы набросочно этот паззл - уже требует времени и какого-то количества денег и ресурсов. А если не складываются - то и нет смысла соваться.

Но соответственно, нужно иметь компетенции, чтобы вообще в принципе начать копать и анализировать такой паззл.

----------


## Фил

@*Антончик*, спасибо за ответы.
Вы описываете то, как максимально продать себя на рынке труда.
Больше чем предлагает рынок вы себя не продадите.
Я это имею в виду.


Я беру представителей  (сферических в вакууме) профессий на рынке труда, которые уже максимально на сколько это возможно уже используют свой ресурс.
Если пилот ГА получает 300 тыс это его потолок, больше он не получит ни при каких раскладах.
Ни одному владельцу бизнеса не нужны высокооплачиваемые сотрудники, если у него очередь из низкооплачиваемых.

Про машиниста метро, я имел в виду, что если он получает максимальный оклад, то хоть 100 тренингов пройди больше он получать не будет.
Случай перехода в другую профессию они достаточно уникальны. И перейдя в джава-программисты он опять таки какой-то средний рейт получать будет.
Да, он может быть в разы выше, но он таким и останется.

Не всегда есть возможность куда-то перейдти, никто в пилоты перейти не сможет вообще в этой жизни никогда, правильно?

Понимаете, вы рассматриваете зарплаты 10 000 и 300 000 как какие-то противоположные полюса, как будто 300 тр получают некие "небожители".

А я говорю о том, что ни за какую зарплату Вы не купите себе контрольный пакет акций какого нибудь ОАО "ОМЗ".
Потому что его невозможно купить на заработанные деньги, нет такой стоимости труда в принципе.

Вот Вы пишете




> Придётся делать выбор - может им нравится то что они делают и они не готовы заниматься чем-то другим, даже ради бОльших денег


Я могу ответить, что я готов заниматься чем угодно (законным, не криминалом, не торговолей наркотой или содержанием публичного дома) ради бОльших денег.
Но вот это "другое" оно уже не зависит ни от меня ни от профессиональных качеств.
Это то, что теперь скрывают за эвфемизмом soft skills, а по русски - лизание жопы.

----------


## Антончик

> Потому что тру-бизнесменам глубоко наплевать на ответственность и на людей, которые на них работают


Всем-всем прям? Любой, кто создал свой бизнес автоматически становится вором и негодяем который ссыт на своих работников?
Вот тем, кому не наплевать и которые извините свой анус рвут чтобы клиентам и работникам было хорошо, они уже устали обижаться на такие обобщения и они просто устало продолжают фигачить ингнорируя осыпание камнями и говном, которые на них летят со всех сторон просто за то, что они занимаются бизнесом.

Это знаете звучит из разряда дискриминационных обобщений "все женщины тупые", "все геи больны спидом" или там "все евреи состоят во всемирном заговоре", "все африканцы торгуют наркотиками и убивают людей под гангста рэп". Не нужно смотреть на реального человека, достаточно узнать например что он работает с компьютерами и навесить ярлык "компьютерщик" и свои понимания "какие все компьютерщики люди", даже если данный конкретный человек не такой. А пофиг. Ярлык навесили и готово, зачем думать, вникать?

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы организовать "свой метрополитен" нужно иметь очень специфические скиллы - уметь зайти в правительства, пообщаться с крупными банками и финансовыми институтами, и т.п. То есть договориться с государством, договориться с теми, у кого есть много денег, и договориться с теми, кто могут организовать техническую сторону.
> А каждый из этих пунктов - сам по себе очень нетривиальная задача. И требует очень продвинутого умения. Но умения не в привинчивании левого заднего колеса, а в общении, в управлении, в переговорах, в стратегическом мышлении, в том, как работать с рисками, как что-то организовать, как решить сложные проблемы, как понять что за человек тот или иной человек, как с ним взаимодействовать и т.д. и т.п. Но возможно.
> 
> *Так большие бизнесы и делаются.*
> Когда ты "с улицы" можешь зайти в крупного потенциального клиента, партнёра, контрагента, пообщаться, или как найти вход "не с улицы". Понять проблемы, придумать предложения и т.п.


Увы, если бы.
Большие бизнесы - это криминал.

Например: Мастер-банк помните, чувак был по фамилии Булочник, музей Рериха финансировал, знамя Махатм на логотипе....

----------


## Антончик

> Мне нравится идея UBI (universal basic income).
> Как показывают эксперименты, всеобщего разложения и вакханалии совсем не наступает.
> 
> Интуитивно Вы это и сами поняли и называете "финансовая свобода".


А кто работать бдеут если все будут сидеть и заниматься только тем что им нравится, и не заниматься тем, что нужно другим?
Чтобы кому-то давать деньги просто так, нужно чтобы кто-то другой заработал ещё больше, то есть сработал с ещё большей прибылью, которую он отдаст кому-то другому.
А купить на эти деньги (которые вы получили как бэйсик инкам) что-то можно, если кто-то другой произведёт товар или услугу, и отдаст её вам за ваши деньги. Соответственно, должны быть люди, которые таки будут производить эти товары или услуги, несмотря на бэйсик инкам.
Если все будут петь песни и заниматься йогой, то некому будет печь хлеб и лечить людей, потому что желающих будет слишком мало. Соответственно хлеба и медиицны станет так мало, что они очень подорожают, и этого бжйсик инкама уже нехватит на них.

Нельзя просто напечатать денег и раздать, всегда есть вторая часть этой истории - это те товары и услуги, которые на эти деньги будут куплены.

----------


## Антончик

> Увы, если бы.
> Большие бизнесы - это криминал.
> 
> Например: Мастер-банк помните, чувак был по фамилии Булочник, музей Рериха финансировал, знамя Махатм на логотипе....


Мне кажется, если существует один вариант, то это не отрицает того, что существует и другой ывариант.
Вот вы говорите - если есть криминальный бизнес и олигархи - то нормального не существует и не мжет существовать и это не возможно.

Я же вижу - что могут быть разные варианты, и тот и другой, и третий. И наличие одного не опровергает наличия другого.

----------


## Фил

> Всем-всем прям? Любой, кто создал свой бизнес автоматически становится вором и негодяем который ссыт на своих работников?


Те кто близко к сердцу своих сотрудников принимает - разоряется




> Вот тем, кому не наплевать и которые извините свой анус рвут чтобы клиентам и работникам было хорошо, они уже устали обижаться на такие обобщения и они просто устало продолжают фигачить ингнорируя осыпание камнями и говном, которые на них летят со всех сторон просто за то, что они занимаются бизнесом.


 "Клиент всегда прав" - это уже давно устаревшая парадигма.
Например - Uber
У них даже нет ни телфона ни emaila
Им наплевать на своих клиентов, у них нет техподдержки.
Почему?
Потому что по статистике у 98% процентов их клиентов проблем нет.
А заниматься 2% тех, у кого что-то не так - да черт с ними.

Аналогично booking  и прочие агрегаторы.
Им глубоко наплевать на все.

----------


## Фил

> Мне кажется, если существует один вариант, то это не отрицает того, что существует и другой ывариант.
> Вот вы говорите - если есть криминальный бизнес и олигархи - то нормального не существует и не мжет существовать и это не возможно.
> 
> Я же вижу - что могут быть разные варианты, и тот и другой, и третий. И наличие одного не опровергает наличия другого.


Опровергает не наличие, а сама система как это работает.
Сначала вы будете работать честно, потом надо будет "занести" пожарным например (потому что невозможно все требования выполнить, невозможно)
Потом какой нибудь "таинственный покупатель" придет.

И ради сохранения бизнеса Вы будете либо решать проблемы, либо попрощаетесь с бизнесом.

----------


## Фил

> А кто работать бдеут если все будут сидеть и заниматься только тем что им нравится, и не заниматься тем, что нужно другим?
> Чтобы кому-то давать деньги просто так, нужно чтобы кто-то другой заработал ещё больше, то есть сработал с ещё большей прибылью, которую он отдаст кому-то другому.
> А купить на эти деньги (которые вы получили как бэйсик инкам) что-то можно, если кто-то другой произведёт товар или услугу, и отдаст её вам за ваши деньги. Соответственно, должны быть люди, которые таки будут производить эти товары или услуги, несмотря на бэйсик инкам.
> Если все будут петь песни и заниматься йогой, то некому будет печь хлеб и лечить людей, потому что желающих будет слишком мало. Соответственно хлеба и медиицны станет так мало, что они очень подорожают, и этого бжйсик инкама уже нехватит на них.
> 
> Нельзя просто напечатать денег и раздать, всегда есть вторая часть этой истории - это те товары и услуги, которые на эти деньги будут куплены.


Нет так.
Все не так. Все  с точностью до наоборот.
Эти вопросы закономерны, и на них есть ответы в ходе экспериментов по UBI. Это из категории FAQ.

Если тема заинтересовала, то можете поискать информацию и обсудим.

----------


## Антончик

> У меня прозаический вопрос, на который мне так никто и никогда не дал ответа.
> Я не рассчитываю на ответ и в е этот раз, но все таки.
> 
> Что делать фрилансеру/ип-шнику при отсутствии прибыли в этом месяце?
> Т.е. например: аренда киоска в метро 40 000 руб/мес (на сколько ж ему надо наторговать то, и чем?!!!)
> В одном месяце он наторговал на 80 000 руб, заплатил аренду - осталось 40 000 руб (которые он проел! причем макароны без тушенки видимо)
> В другом он наторговал на 55 000 руб - осталось 15 000 руб
> А потом он наторговал на 42 000 руб - и вот чего теперь делать?
> 
> ...


Это ваш личный пример? Есть какая-то конкретика, детали? Или это просто абстрактно? Подробности кейса? Чего хотел достичь?
Абстрактно этот вопрос звучит примерно так: "у меня перестал работать компьютер - что делать?", или "у меня что-то температура, что делать?", или "я хочу достичь цели, но не знаю чего хочу и не знаю что делать, помогите пожалуйста", или "крым наш или не наш?" )))))

----------


## Антончик

> Это не правильная экономика, ведь если посмотреть, то налоговые выплаты Ипэшника побольше выплат обычного физика, где в основном минималка высвечивается, так почему бы не сделать упор на развитие именно этого сектора экономики?


А как же упрощёнка (6% с выручки или 15% доходы минус расходы), налоговые каникулы (2 года) и вычет обязательного взноса?

----------


## Фил

Точно так-же как отсутствие техподдержки клиентов в Uber выгодно и статистически и репутационно 
(всему ФБ наплевать, если убер кого-то в аэропорт не привез например,  можно хоть обрыдаться в этом ФБ)

Точно так же при достижении некоего критического размера предприятия, работники и клиенты превращяются в статистику.
И если какому-то "старому мастеру по малахиту" недоплатили зарплату, то никого это интересовать не будет.
Сюжет очень старый, со времен появляения первых Уральских предприятий как раз и идет.

Либо компания не развивается, остается маленькой "компанией друзей" и ее пожрет другая, не столь щепетильная в вопросах с кадрами, а стало быть - более эффективная.

----------


## Фил

> Это ваш личный пример? Есть какая-то конкретика, детали? Или это просто абстрактно? Подробности кейса? Чего хотел достичь?


Ну вот пример и был:
Взял в аренду ларек.
Торговал - торговал.
Деньги кончились.

Что делать дальше?
(я так предполагаю - искать работу где платят деньги?)

----------


## Антончик

> @*Антончик*, спасибо за ответы.
> Вы описываете то, как максимально продать себя на рынке труда.
> Больше чем предлагает рынок вы себя не продадите.
> Я это имею в виду.
> 
> 
> Я беру представителей  (сферических в вакууме) профессий на рынке труда, которые уже максимально на сколько это возможно уже используют свой ресурс.
> Если пилот ГА получает 300 тыс это его потолок, больше он не получит ни при каких раскладах.
> Ни одному владельцу бизнеса не нужны высокооплачиваемые сотрудники, если у него очередь из низкооплачиваемых.
> ...


И в чём вопрос то? Это плохо, хорошо, это проблема которую нужно реать? Это что-то что мешает каким-то вашим целям? В чём вопрос то?
Всегда есть какие-то ограничения. В любой жизненной ситуации. В данной ситуации именно такие ограничения. В другой - другие. И?
не очень понятно что в том не так, и чего вы в этой ситуации хотите?

----------


## Антончик

> Те кто близко к сердцу своих сотрудников принимает - разоряется
> 
>  "Клиент всегда прав" - это уже давно устаревшая парадигма.
> Например - Uber
> У них даже нет ни телфона ни emaila
> Им наплевать на своих клиентов, у них нет техподдержки.
> Почему?
> Потому что по статистике у 98% процентов их клиентов проблем нет.
> А заниматься 2% тех, у кого что-то не так - да черт с ними.
> ...


И ? это немного про другое, чем я писал. В чём опять таки вопрос?
Вас раздражает что в мире есть неидеальные компании и люди? Или что они ВСЕ такие по вашему?

----------


## Фил

> если было бы нужно, то можно было бы )
> не на свои же деньги )))
> нужно найти заинтересованное лицо, которое даст денег, нужно понять а что потом с ним можно сделать, чтобы например оно стало прибыльным. И потом что - перепродать прибыльную компанию дороже, или же просто получать прибыль с прибыльной компании?
> Какие там конкретно проблемы? Есть ли у меня выходы на какие-то возможности легче решить эти проблемы? Будет ли выгодно потратить на решение проблем плюс покупку а потом отбить эти деньги? Есть ли у меня команда, которая может атм всё оживить, оптимизировать, сделать круче? Если нет, то насколкьо мне сейчас легко/сложно такую команду собрать и сколько мне это будет стоить?
> 
> Если все частички паззла складываются - то это не проблема. Можно искать финансирование под такую сделку и делать дело. Но само по себе проанализировать и посчитать хотя бы набросочно этот паззл - уже требует времени и какого-то количества денег и ресурсов. А если не складываются - то и нет смысла соваться.
> 
> Но соответственно, нужно иметь компетенции, чтобы вообще в принципе начать копать и анализировать такой паззл.


"Заинтересованное лицо" не даст денег!
Оно само заинтересуется!

В такой интерпретации это звучит "найти богатого лоха...."
Но тут и покупать ничего не надо! Это считатайте, что в жизни Вам повезло!

----------


## Фил

> И ? это немного про другое, чем я писал. В чём опять таки вопрос?
> Вас раздражает что в мире есть неидеальные компании и люди? Или что они ВСЕ такие по вашему?


Да, они именно что ВСЕ станут такими, если это коммерческое частное предприятие.
Потому что те которые такими не станут - исчезнут.
Т.е. основной скил генерального директора это лицемерие.

----------


## Фил

> И в чём вопрос то? Это плохо, хорошо, это проблема которую нужно реать? Это что-то что мешает каким-то вашим целям? В чём вопрос то?
> Всегда есть какие-то ограничения. В любой жизненной ситуации. В данной ситуации именно такие ограничения. В другой - другие. И?
> не очень понятно что в том не так, и чего вы в этой ситуации хотите?


Я хочу чтобы не транслировались либертарианские иллюзии.

----------


## Фил

> А как же упрощёнка (6% с выручки или 15% доходы минус расходы), налоговые каникулы (2 года) и вычет обязательного взноса?


Имелось в виду, что в ООО физлицу поставят 15000 / мес и будут с них платить.
Только это все сложнее уже и сложнее.

----------


## Антончик

Знаете, мне наш диалог напоминает встречу оптимиста с энергией и пессимиста без энергии. Пессимист провоцирует чтобы потимист ему докахывал что всё возможно, и сам на все доводы повторяет что всё плохо и ничего невозможно, таким образом оптимист теряет энергию а пессимист получает удовлетворение.
Потому что пессимисту нравится что всё плохо и он упоённо иет негативные примеры. И ингоирует позитивные. А оптимист ищет позитивные примеры чтобы применить их опыт на праткике, и негативные чтобы тоже применить на практике избехжав лишних проблем.

У меня вот в жизни очень много и своего и чужого позитивного опыта, но предъявляя его вам, и получая - всё равно всем придётся воровать и ничего хорошего быть не моет, я чувствую как я теряю энергию на этом.
Например я на текущем месте работы и на некотрых предыдущих вижу очень хорошее отношение к людям в компании. и наша компания не помирает, а отнюдь, чувствет себя всё лучше и лучше. вы не представляете насколько )
Вообще я не знаю как без хороших отношений в коллективе и хорошей организации процессов работы можно привчь и удержать таких крутых специалистов как у нас, и вообще куда-то прийти. Я это всё вижу, и пытаюсь на этом научиться и применять в жизни.

А потом приходит человек, и называет всех ворами, лизунами анусов и вообще плохими людьми, и утверждает что по другому и быть не может.

Давайте я буду жить в своём мире, где всё возможно и возможно без криминала и с хорошим отношением, и буду применять это в своей жизни и получать результаты, а вы в вашем мире, где только одни плохие люди котрые бесконечно кидают других плохих людей, и вы ваше отношение будете применять в своей жизни и получать свои результаты )

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну вот пример и был:
> Взял в аренду ларек.
> Торговал - торговал.
> Деньги кончились.
> 
> Что делать дальше?
> (я так предполагаю - искать работу где платят деньги?)


По каким причинам кончились?
Что вообще хотел получить владелец ларька? К какой цели он движется?

----------


## Фил

Я ужасный пессимист!

Предлагаю закончить и вернуться к теме лет через 15!
В 2030 году!

----------


## Доня

> А как же упрощёнка (6% с выручки или 15% доходы минус расходы), налоговые каникулы (2 года) и вычет обязательного взноса?


Так и что? Не поняла вопроса. Это в Разы Больше, чем выплаты физиков! А что за каникулы? Я закрылась в 2010, тогда каникул не было..

----------


## Фил

> По каким причинам кончились?
> Что вообще хотел получить владелец ларька? К какой цели он движется?


Хотел получить прибыль (что же еще?) чем больше тем лучше.
Кончились деньги по причине колебания спроса на товар в этом месяце.

Торговля низкомаржинальная (а зачем вообще открывать такие киоске по продаже одежды, ремонту телефонов или фото на документы?)
И вот денег у него нет.

А что Вы предложите открыть на собственные сбережения?
А какая прибыль будет от 1 киоска в котором сам же и сидишь?

----------


## Фил

Или под "открыть собственный бизнес" подразумевается
"Придумать нечто такое гениальное, чтобы вложений было минимум, а доход умножался каждый месяц в геометрической прогрессии".
Под это определение только участие в финансовой пирамиде подходит
(чем они собственно и пользуются)

----------


## Доня

> Я думаю, они может и больше, но их очень трудно собирать.
> Гораздо проще какую нибудь контору нахлобучить, где 1000+ человек работает.
> А уже если кого в ИП угораздило - сам себе злобный буратино.
> 
> Аналогичная же ситуация с судебными приставами, если им чего то взыскивать меньше 100 000 руб - они даже не пошевелятся (ну, им "это экономически и политически невыгодно", а по сути просто не хватает на все)
> Ну о каких ИП говорить если у горимущества в Москве(!) в центре(!), в 2х минутах от Кремля - заброшка какая-то помоечная. Там уже по моему бомжи живут.
> Сдали б в аренду за 1 рубль в месяц, но нет!


А в каком плане сложней? У тебя в банке счет, куда идут перечисления. Даже если ты используешь схемы, все равно с некой суммы оплачиваешь налог, ну к примеру 6% с оборота. Все равно сумма в месяц выходит больше, чем с физика у которого минималка в регионах тыщ 10.
Я вот думаю, что государству по понятным причинам выгодней стричь более крупные, легко добываемые и не напрягающие прибыли.

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А в каком плане сложней?


Ресурсов больше, инспектору надо сидеть и вручную все это проверять. Ну и найдут они нарушение, выставят штраф в 40 т.р., а ИП от этого и умрет.
А контора ничего, изыщет резервы (елси она работает и хоз деятельность ведет), на ФОТ сэкономит опять таки  :Smilie:  
А ИП на чем экономить?

----------

Доня (15.10.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Ресурсов больше, инспектору надо сидеть и вручную все это проверять. Ну и найдут они нарушение, выставят штраф в 40 т.р., а ИП от этого и умрет.
> А контора ничего, изыщет резервы (елси она работает и хоз деятельность ведет), на ФОТ сэкономит опять таки  
> А ИП на чем экономить?


Если были бы хорошие условия для ИП, то все было бы гуд, понимаете же, что большинство таких людей честно отчисляло б необходимые суммы, если б сами зарабатывали без проблем. А при нынешних условиях да, вы правы. Слишком много «бы». Но ведь я о развитии этого сегмента говорила, типа как рабочие места же стараются как то обеспечивать, ну или пытаются контролировать уровень занятости, почему бы не сместить акценты. Наверняка в нашем процветании никто не заинтересован, это ж надо для людей стараться. У меня в группе занималась одна чинуша из тюменской городской администрации, так вот она мне жаловалась как то, что сейчас осваивает новую специальность, хочет уходить. Говорит, что ей на работе все время твердят, дескать, ты Галя, не чиновник, ты все для людей хочешь делать, а так нельзя! И это на полном серьезе! Она мне объясняла, что ей необходимо стать этаким говночеловеком, а она не может измениться так)) И у нее реально был внутренний конфликт! Я помню у меня тогда был разрыв шаблона и я многое поняла про наше государство)

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> А в каком плане сложней? У тебя в банке счет, куда идут перечисления. Даже если ты используешь схемы, все равно с некой суммы оплачиваешь налог, ну к примеру 6% с оборота. Все равно сумма в месяц выходит больше, чем с физика у которого минималка в регионах тыщ 10.
> Я вот думаю, что государству по понятным причинам выгодней стричь более крупные, легко добываемые и не напрягающие прибыли.


У физика 13% налога на доходы физлиц, и отчисления в фонды. В итоге 30-40% сверху зарплаты. А у ИП соответственно 6 с выручки или 15 с доходы минус расходы, ест налоговые каникулы до 2 лет (ввели в 2017 по моему), есть вычеты разнообразные, например минимальный взнос идёт в зачёт налога на прибыль на усн. И т.д. Это явно меньше 30-40 процентов получается. Если вы ИП на УСН.

----------


## Антончик

> Хотел получить прибыль (что же еще?) чем больше тем лучше.
> Кончились деньги по причине колебания спроса на товар в этом месяце.
> 
> Торговля низкомаржинальная (а зачем вообще открывать такие киоске по продаже одежды, ремонту телефонов или фото на документы?)
> И вот денег у него нет.
> 
> А что Вы предложите открыть на собственные сбережения?
> А какая прибыль будет от 1 киоска в котором сам же и сидишь?


Какая конкретно сфера?
Колебания спроса они примерно одинаковые (сезонные предсказуемые) или случайные? Размер кобеланий на опыте уже известен?
Кто клиенты, их типы и категории?
Какую проблему клиента решает товар?
Какая модель продаж?
Какая модель роста?
Как позиционируется?
Как рекламируется?
На каких условиях получает товар от поставщика?
Что делается для апсейла?
Какой средний чек?
Есть ли постоянные покупатели или все разовые?
Какими способами по факту приходят клиенты?
Сколько постоянных расходов?
Сколько переменных расходов?
В каких пределах колеблется выручка?
Сколько есть запаса денег для предотвращения кассовых разрывов?
Сколько конверсия из потенциального клиента в клиента?
Сколько стоит привлечение клиента?
Какова окупаемость привлечения клиента (в разрезе разных каналов привлечения)?
Если есть постоянные клиенты - сколько среднее время жизни клиента (сколько раз за период он покупает у вас)
Кто конкуренты?
Чем они лучше?
Чем вы лучше?
..и.т.д.

----------


## Доня

> У физика 13% налога на доходы физлиц, и отчисления в фонды. В итоге 30-40% сверху зарплаты. А у ИП соответственно 6 с выручки или 15 с доходы минус расходы, ест налоговые каникулы до 2 лет (ввели в 2017 по моему), есть вычеты разнообразные, например минимальный взнос идёт в зачёт налога на прибыль на усн. И т.д. Это явно меньше 30-40 процентов получается. Если вы ИП на УСН.


Гы гы, сравнили доходы физ лиц и ИП!). У ИП оборот в среднем от 500 тыщ в месяц, ну в среднем по стране. 6% это около 30 тыщ. А что физики получают в среднем 100 в месяц? Да ни за что! В регионах средний серый доход людей 30 тыщ, из которых 10 официальный. И это считается, что ухватил удачу за хвост!

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Доня

А еще ПФ отдельно, и он повнушительней чем у физика получался помню...

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Гы гы, сравнили доходы физ лиц и ИП!). У ИП оборот в среднем от 500 тыщ в месяц, ну в среднем по стране. 6% это около 30 тыщ. А что физики получают в среднем 100 в месяц? Да ни за что! В регионах средний серый доход людей 30 тыщ, из которых 10 официальный. И это считается, что ухватил удачу за хвост!


У нас в городе Рубцовске, бухгалтерам, могут предложить вакансии с таким размером заработка, а это между прочим не рабочие, а категория служащих:

1) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/473868598

2) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/499356194

3) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/491144129

Есть вакансии врачей, где могут предложить вот такой заработок:

1) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/479453884

2) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/479453857

3) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/492402304

4) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/531970207

5) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/491143421

А вот прошлогодние вакансии с объявленной, предлагаемой зарплатой от "НПК «Уралвагонзавод» - http://rubtsovsk.spravker.ru/job/ura...vod-npk-ao.htm

----------

Доня (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Какая конкретно сфера?
> Колебания спроса они примерно одинаковые (сезонные предсказуемые) или случайные? Размер кобеланий на опыте уже известен?
> Кто клиенты, их типы и категории?
> Какую проблему клиента решает товар?
> Какая модель продаж?
> Какая модель роста?
> Как позиционируется?
> Как рекламируется?
> На каких условиях получает товар от поставщика?
> ...


Я могу на все вопросы ответить но!
Ситауция такая, по учебнику все замечательно просчитано.
По факту - человек чего-то не учел.
Не хватило у него ликвидности для кассового разрыва.
Не купили у него в этом месяце ничего несмотря апсейл и исследование воронки продаж.
Постоянные клиенты его кинули и купили все барахло у конкурентов.
Реклама ничего не дала.
Колебание случайное конечно же, никогда такого не было, и вот опять.
Какая разница?

Денег в этом месяце нет.
Теоретизировать уже поздно.
Чего дальше делать?

----------


## Антончик

> Гы гы, сравнили доходы физ лиц и ИП!). У ИП оборот в среднем от 500 тыщ в месяц, ну в среднем по стране. 6% это около 30 тыщ. А что физики получают в среднем 100 в месяц? Да ни за что! В регионах средний серый доход людей 30 тыщ, из которых 10 официальный. И это считается, что ухватил удачу за хвост!


у меня в почте лежит конкретные примеры расчёта для ИП на разных системах налогообложения, и сколько там чего получается, могу скинуть если интересно, сюда копировать смысла нет, так как там несколько страниц примеров.

Я таки из этой фразы не понимаю, у кого чего больше или меньше?



> Все равно сумма в месяц выходит больше, чем с физика у которого минималка в регионах тыщ 10.


Сумма налогов, или сумма чистой прибыли, или в процентах больше налогов, или в процентах больше чистой прибыли, и у кого?
Если у ИП с оборотом в 500 тыс в мес и налогом в 6% налогов в процентах выходит меньше, а сумма выходит больше, чем у работника с зарплатой в 10 тысяч, так у него и чистой прибыли тоже получается больше.

----------


## Антончик

> Я могу на все вопросы ответить но!
> Ситауция такая, по учебнику все замечательно просчитано.
> По факту - человек чего-то не учел.
> Не хватило у него ликвидности для кассового разрыва.
> Не купили у него в этом месяце ничего несмотря апсейл и исследование воронки продаж.
> Постоянные клиенты его кинули и купили все барахло у конкурентов.
> Реклама ничего не дала.
> Колебание случайное конечно же, никогда такого не было, и вот опять.
> Какая разница?
> ...


А что хочет то? Кассовый разрыв, ликвидности нехватает, денег нет? Что мы хотим получить? Сохранить бизнес? Сохранить деньги? Сохранить бизнес и развиваться дальше? Закрыть бизнес с минимальными потерями? Сделать крупный успешный бизнес но необязателньо на основе данного киоска?

Я так понимаю, вам список способов пополнения оборотки нужен?
А если в следующий раз то же самое?

Что УЖЕ пробовали? Почему именно эти способы?
Получилось или нет?
Если не получилось, то почему?
Что предполагает делать в связи с этим? Почему именно это?

Кстати у меня в вопросах те вопросы, которые напрямую влияют на ваш вопрос про оборотку. Например как он получает товар? Покупает оптом, берёт на реализацию? Есть ли остатки товара? Какова ситуация с арендой? Выгоняют или нет? Насколько вперёд проплачено?
Кредитная история положительная или нет?

Например если бы вы сказали что спрос точно есть, что люди приходят, но вот случился кассовый разрыв, и нужно например 100 тыс срочно. То есть несколько вариантов как минимум что можно сделать.
1. взять кредит (так как спрос уже подтверждён и выручка есть, то можно понять - насколько примерно можно взять чтобы не рисковать и прикрыть кассовый разрыв)
2. взять займ в сервисе типа альфа.поток (почитайте в интернете - там нет таких требований к залогам и гарантиям как в кредитах)
3. найти человека, котрый за долю в вашем бизнесе дас вам денгег на докапитализацию (в таком случае можно взять  бОльшим запасом чем тлько на текущую дыру - и надёжнее будет), соответственно нужно в ООО перевестись, и человека ввести в учлредители, с суммой взноса соответственно тому, сколько вам нужно
4. Частный займ
5. Закрыться с минимальными потерями

В зависимости от того на каких условиях можно взять товар и сколько его есть - можно примерно понять - можно ли на распродаже остатков хотя бы не уйти сильно в минус и спокойно закрыть дело не став банкротом или нет? Зависит от конкретных цифр. Если товар брался оптом - можно ли взять ещё под реализацию? Можно ли договриться с арендатором об отсрочке? Можно ли договриться с оптовым продавцом об отсрочке?

Что из этого пробовали? Что не пробовали? Почему? Результат?

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Доня

> У нас в городе Рубцовске, бухгалтерам, могут предложить вакансии с таким размером заработка, а это между прочим не рабочие, а категория служащих:
> 
> 1) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/473868598
> 
> 2) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/499356194
> 
> 3) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/491144129
> 
> Есть вакансии врачей, где могут предложить вот такой заработок:
> ...


О чем и речь!

----------


## Доня

> у меня в почте лежит конкретные примеры расчёта для ИП на разных системах налогообложения, и сколько там чего получается, могу скинуть если интересно, сюда копировать смысла нет, так как там несколько страниц примеров.
> 
> Я таки из этой фразы не понимаю, у кого чего больше или меньше?
> 
> Сумма налогов, или сумма чистой прибыли, или в процентах больше налогов, или в процентах больше чистой прибыли, и у кого?
> Если у ИП с оборотом в 500 тыс в мес и налогом в 6% налогов в процентах выходит меньше, а сумма выходит больше, чем у работника с зарплатой в 10 тысяч, так у него и чистой прибыли тоже получается больше.


Я про отчисления государству и его, государева, выгоду..

----------


## Антончик

> У нас в городе Рубцовске, бухгалтерам, могут предложить вакансии с таким размером заработка, а это между прочим не рабочие, а категория служащих:
> 
> 1) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/473868598
> 
> 2) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/499356194
> 
> 3) http://ru.jobsora.com/vacancy/491144129
> 
> Есть вакансии врачей, где могут предложить вот такой заработок:
> ...


И? Ваши предложения?

----------


## Антончик

> Я про отчисления государству и его, государева, выгоду..


А в чём проблема? В том, что государство получает налоги? Или что не получает? Что получает мало, или что много?
Или что государство получает меньше в процентах, чем в развитых странах типа США или там северной европы?

----------


## Фил

> 5. Закрыться с минимальными потерями


Самое разумное решение.
Причем потери будут минимальны, если вообще не открываться.

----------

Доня (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А в чём проблема? В том, что государство получает налоги? Или что не получает? Что получает мало, или что много?
> Или что государство получает меньше в процентах, чем в развитых странах типа США или там северной европы?


Речь о том, что чем больше бы было ИП тем больше было бы поступлений от налогов.
Но видимо это настолько мизерная часть в абсолютном выражении, что это государству неинтересно.

----------


## Фил

> А что хочет то? Кассовый разрыв, ликвидности нехватает, денег нет? Что мы хотим получить? Сохранить бизнес? Сохранить деньги? Сохранить бизнес и развиваться дальше? Закрыть бизнес с минимальными потерями? Сделать крупный успешный бизнес но необязателньо на основе данного киоска?


Что хочет - денег конечно.
Ну что вы так вопросы формулируете "сохранить бизнес" - какой это бизнес, ларек.
"сохранить деньги" - нет денег уже, нечего сохранять, жкх за квартиру в этом месяце оплачивать нечем будет и еду на кредитную карточку покупать придется.
"Сохранить бизнес и развиваться дальше" - как? без денег???
"Сделать крупный успешный бизнес но необязателньо на основе данного киоска" -  а вот это интересно, как это сделать без денег???

Взять кредит - отличный способ добавить себе еще проблем, если кажется что мало.

Т.е. берем кредит и рассчитываем на то, что в этот раз уж точно повезет?
Как у Достоевского?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> В зависимости от того на каких условиях можно взять товар и сколько его есть - можно примерно понять - можно ли на распродаже остатков хотя бы не уйти сильно в минус и спокойно закрыть дело не став банкротом или нет? Зависит от конкретных цифр. Если товар брался оптом - можно ли взять ещё под реализацию? Можно ли договриться с арендатором об отсрочке? Можно ли договриться с оптовым продавцом об отсрочке?
> 
> Что из этого пробовали? Что не пробовали? Почему? Результат?


Конечно, когда платить нечем, придется бегать, договариваться об отсрочке аренды, об острочке платежей за товар, будет рапродавать остатки чтобы хоть что-то получить....
Но это же просто затягивание удавки у себя на шее?
Еще не забывайте, что ИП имуществом по долгам отвечает.

Т.е. да, закрыться с минимальными потерями - это то что я и ожидал услышать.
А потом идти искать работу, чтобы хоть откуда-то деньги появились.

Но Вы конечно сейчас будете возражать, что надо было сначала все просчитать, провести какой нибудь SWOT анализ, исследовать динамику спроса.
Но это как игра на фондовом рынке в ретроспективе.
Очень хорошо видно, где *надо было бы* покупать продавать. А вот что сейчас в данный момент делать - никто не знает.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Что хочет - денег конечно.
> Ну что вы так вопросы формулируете "сохранить бизнес" - какой это бизнес, ларек.
> "сохранить деньги" - нет денег уже, нечего сохранять, жкх за квартиру в этом месяце оплачивать нечем будет и еду на кредитную карточку покупать придется.
> "Сохранить бизнес и развиваться дальше" - как? без денег???
> "Сделать крупный успешный бизнес но необязателньо на основе данного киоска" -  а вот это интересно, как это сделать без денег???
> 
> Взять кредит - отличный способ добавить себе еще проблем, если кажется что мало.
> 
> Т.е. берем кредит и рассчитываем на то, что в этот раз уж точно повезет?
> Как у Достоевского?


Я на половину ваших вопросов уже ответил. У кредита вполне конкретные считаемые параметры, и соответственно его польза и вред, его риски и профиты вполне чётко считаются. И соответственно сравнительно легко понять - влезет кредит в данную конкретную ситуацию или нет. если нет - то нет, если да - то почему бы не взять? Всё зависит от конкретики. Просто вы обсуждаете не конкретику, а гипотетическую ситуацию, типа как бабушки в трамвае громку спорят наш крым или нет, хотя это никак не влияет на их жизнь и результаты их спора ничего не изменят в ситуации в крыму ) Гипотетически можно придумать любой кейс.

А я вам могу накинуть кучу новых вариантов _(например человек может закрыться с минимальными потерями, пойти работать, накопить денег, наработать опыт в тех темах где его нехватало, и потом снова попробовать, но уже на новом уровне, может несколько таких итераций сделать - это не страшно, и на третью, десятую итерацию получится например зайти найти клиентов и на их деньги им дать то, что им нужно, при этом заработав, а потом этот один раз поставить на поток ))_, но вы всё равно скажете что всё это фигня. Потому что вам не интересно решить этот вопрос и не интересно найти решение вашей реальной задачи и применить это решение и получить результат (иначе вы бы сами копали по вариантам решения), а интересно чтобы вас убеждали, а вы бы всё время находили причины что это невозможно, и получали от этого удовольствие ) Это прям игра такая, по Эрику Берну.

Нет же задачи что обязательно делать всё то же самое тем же способом, но получить какой-то новый другой более хороший результат? )))

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Я на половину ваших вопросов уже ответил. У кредита вполне конкретные считаемые параметры, и соответственно его польза и вред, его риски и профиты вполне чётко считаются.


Параметры кредита конечно очень четко считаются, это бесспорно.

Невозможно четко просчитать продажи (выручку).
И может так случится, что выручка будет 0, или вообще отрицательная.
От этого можно захеджироваться, но на хеджирование деньги нужны.

А "бизнесом" предлагают заняться человеку, которому, как Вы виделе в ссылках на вакансии платят 13000 руб/мес
ТипА "тебе не платят на работе - займись своим делом, не работай на дядю"
Каким "своим делом"?
Это будет кроилово, он накупит на последние деньги товара, или возьмет его на реализацию, не важно, все равно все будет на последние деньги.
А с зарплатой в 13 тр это будет видимо заоблачная видимо сумма в 100 тр (если будет вообще, тут как дядюшка Тыква видимо по 1000 р в месяц откладывать надо)

Ну зачем такие советы давать?

----------


## Фил

> _(например человек может закрыться с минимальными потерями, пойти работать, накопить денег, наработать опыт в тех темах где его нехватало, и потом снова попробовать, но уже на новом уровне, может несколько таких итераций сделать - это не страшно, и на третью, десятую итерацию получится например зайти найти клиентов и на их деньги им дать то, что им нужно, при этом заработав, а потом этот один раз поставить на поток ))_, но вы всё равно скажете что всё это фигня.


Нет это не фигня.
Это правильный совет  :Kiss: 

Я против советов "займитесь своим бизнесом"

----------


## Антончик

> Параметры кредита конечно очень четко считаются, это бесспорно.
> 
> Невозможно четко просчитать продажи (выручку).
> И может так случится, что выручка будет 0, или вообще отрицательная.
> От этого можно захеджироваться, но на хеджирование деньги нужны.
> 
> А "бизнесом" предлагают заняться человеку, которому, как Вы виделе в ссылках на вакансии платят 13000 руб/мес
> ТипА "тебе не платят на работе - займись своим делом, не работай на дядю"
> Каким "своим делом"?
> ...


Никто кроме бизнес-молодости не предлагает "ВСЕМ" заниматься бизнесом. Бизнес молодость на таких идеях делает деньги, хотя результат предсказуем, все кухарки всё равно не станут управлять государством.
Я говорю про то что всё это решаемо и возможно. Это не значит что ВАМ нужно это делать, если вы этого не хотите ) Кто кого заставляет? Но вариант такой есть. Человек может для себя сравнить и выбрать. И для разных людей выбор будет разным.
ИМХО, это очевидно.

И так же очевидно, что невозможно сделать такой выбор, которого не представлено в вашей жизни. если вы хотите например зарабатывать врачом очно по 100 тысяч живя в Рубцовске, а у вас нет частных клиник, которые бы столько заплатили - то такого варианта нет. И из него невозможно выбрать.

Но есть какие-то другие. Сменить профессию, сменить локацию, сменить специализацию в рамках профессии, сменить подход, научиться чему-то, что повысит вашу стомисоть как специалиста в той же самой сфере и.т.д. если цель заработать больше. А может быть какая-то другая цель. И тогда и варианты будут другими.

И ещё очевидно, что делая то же самое тем же способом -- вряд ли это приведёт к изменению ситуации в какую-то хорошую сторону (если только случайно)

----------

Фил (15.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые, а какое место в этом занимает практика Дхармы? Молиться, поститься, слушать радио "Радонеж"?
...

----------


## Доня

> А в чём проблема? В том, что государство получает налоги? Или что не получает? Что получает мало, или что много?
> Или что государство получает меньше в процентах, чем в развитых странах типа США или там северной европы?


Ну дак вы из контекста вырвали мой месседж, а был он посвящен теме о заинтересованности государства развивать малый бизнес.

----------

